# 220lbs@10% BF by May 2023



## eazy

First post in training and nutrition log to hit my goal. 

47 years old. 5'11" 215lbs. 20% bodyfat. sw: 345 3/2020 cw: 215 3/2021 gw: lean enough to bulk and blast

Plan is to suicide cut to 190lbs, if lean enough start a bulk, and increase Test and NPP from current doses of 200mg per week test cyp and 100mg per week NPP and run a first cycle at test cyp 500mg per week for 16 weeks.

Next 6 weeks will experiment with fasting to increase the deficit while keeping cardio (15 hours per week) and strength training the same.


----------



## eazy

Training for 3/26/2021


Squat 20x110, 20x110, 20x110, 20x110, 20x110
Bench 20x80, 20x80, 20x80, 20x80, 20x80
Row 20x100, 20x100, 20x100, 20x100, 20x100


12 mile walk


food for 3/25 calories 0, carbs 0, fat 0, protein 0


----------



## 1bigun11

You were doing so well losing weight quickly while still keeping a good amount of muscle.  I'm afraid you are rushing things.  Slow down a bit and eat something


----------



## dragon1952

Yea, I don't really think you need to lose another 15lbs that badly to risk losing muscle just to get there. Great progress so far though.


----------



## Ped X

You look great eazy, I'd suggest you just take it slow and let your body acclimate. Drastic changes either direction can be hard on your body.


----------



## BrotherIron

I don't think you need to do anything fasted to keep making progress.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

Impressive, but dont be so quick to lose weight. I know it feels good, and you feel so close to your ideal figure. But why go through that hardship to just bulk up again? 

The question is why not bulk up now? 

Welcome to ug


----------



## eazy

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Impressive, but dont be so quick to lose weight. I know it feels good, and you feel so close to your ideal figure. But why go through that hardship to just bulk up again?
> 
> The question is why not bulk up now?
> 
> Welcome to ug



To fat to blast. It's my understanding I'll be wasting drugs at such a high body fat percentage.


----------



## Jin

I think you’ve picked a realistic but challenging goal of 220 @10% in 13 months. Excited to watch your progress. 

I agree with the other guys: don’t go too crazy cutting weight too quickly.


----------



## snake

Wow someone who has put the work in and isn't afraid to do more before jumping on gear. You're worth watching.

I'm all for the lean look but go easy. You don't want to chew up your hard work for no reason.


----------



## eazy

Training for 3/27/2021

Bench 5x135, 5x160, 5x195, 3x225, 3x260, 3x290
Row 10x225, 10x225, 10x225, 10x225, 10x225
Curl 5x10x25
Front Raise 5x10x25
Side Raise 5x10x5
Lat Pull 5x10x70
Lat Push 5x10x70

10 mile walk

food for 3/26 1,955 calories, 139 carb, 102 fat, 125 protein

all calories in one hour refeed window. started another 72 hour fast. next one hour refeed Monday 3/29 6:30pm.


----------



## snake

Just don't over do it my man... or overthink it. You're at 2k intake and walked 10 miles? You probably burned up half of what you took in just on the walk. And I wouldn't get all caught up on the food timing; you're body doesn't care if it's 10AM OR 10PM. Those long fasts maybe chewing up some hard earned muscle too when you're in such a deficit already.


----------



## The Tater

Great work so far! Incremental changes work well.


----------



## eazy

Training for 3/28/2021


Squat 5x150, 5x190, 5x225, 3x265, 3x300, 3x340
Pullup 10,10,10
Dip 10,10,10


10 mile walk


food for 3/27 calories 1907, carb 207, fat 97, protein 89


----------



## CJ

eazy said:


> Training for 3/28/2021
> 
> 
> Squat 5x150, 5x190, 5x225, 3x265, 3x300, 3x340
> Pullup 10,10,10
> Dip 10,10,10
> 
> 
> 10 mile walk
> 
> 
> food for 3/27 calories 1907, carb 207, fat 97, protein 89



What happened to the 72 hour fast?  :32 (18):


----------



## eazy

I cracked 9pm Saturday night like a fat pig bitch with no discipline.

Failing and the resulting shame, humiliation is rocket fuel. Thank you for calling me out with the laughing emoji. 

I'll eat dinner tonight then get right back after it.


----------



## eazy

CJ275 said:


> What happened to the 72 hour fast?  :32 (18):



I cracked 9pm Saturday night like a fat pig bitch with no discipline.

Failing and the resulting shame, humiliation is rocket fuel. Thank you for calling me out with the laughing emoji.

I'll eat dinner tonight then get right back after it.


----------



## CJ

eazy said:


> I cracked 9pm Saturday night like a fat pig bitch with no discipline.
> 
> Failing and the resulting shame, humiliation is rocket fuel. Thank you for calling me out with the laughing emoji.
> 
> I'll eat dinner tonight then get right back after it.



The laughing emoji was in no way meant to be disrespectful. You made it further that I ever would have.


----------



## eazy

CJ275 said:


> The laughing emoji was in no way meant to be disrespectful. You made it further that I ever would have.



I don't take it as disrespect. I appreciate you coming in here and holding me accountable that's what this is for.

 I completed the first 72 during the week so I did learn something much easier during the week than over the weekend.


----------



## MrInsensitive

Nicely done man! Good job! There’s a whole lot of good knowledge given in this thread. Be it wisdom when executed.


----------



## eazy

Training for 3/29/2021

Squat 20x110,20x110,20x110,20x110,20x110
OHP 20x80,20x80,20x80,20x80,20x80
DL 20x165

12 mile walk

food for 3/28 calories 2,620, carbs 295, fat 58, protein 200


----------



## eazy

Training for 3/30/2021

OHP 5x70,5x90,5x105,3x125,3x140,3x160
Row 10x225, 10x225, 10x225, 10x225, 10x225
Curl 5x10x25
Front Raise 5x10x25
Side Raise 5x10x5
Lat Pull 5x10x70
Lat Push 5x10x70

10 mile walk

food for 3/29 calories 0, carbs 0, fat 0, protein 0
40 hours into 96 hour fast


----------



## 1bigun11

Hey boss, It would help me follow if you include your bodyweight.  I'm interested in how much weight you lose on these 96 hour fasts.  Respect.


----------



## eazy

bodyweight 3/30/21 4AM 220lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 3/31/2021

Squat 20x120,20x120,20x120,20x120,20x120
Bench 20x85,20x85,20x85,20x85,20x85
Row 20x105,20x105,20x105,20x105,20x105

12 mile walk

food for 3/30 calories 0, carb 0, fat 0, protein 0
68 hours into 96 hour fast

bodyweight 4AM 3/31  216lbs


----------



## eazy

total miles walked for March


----------



## eazy

Goals for April 2021

In April I will:

1) Walk 250 miles
2) Train 30 times
3) Zero-days over 1500 calorie goal 
4) Lose 16 pounds and weigh 199 by 5/1


----------



## Jin

Just want to know one thing:

Eazy, were you ever caught slippin?


----------



## eazy

Jin said:


> Just want to know one thing:
> 
> Eazy, were you ever caught slippin?



Hell nah! Just trippin' off carbs


----------



## Tiny

Fack man, nice work. Metamorphosis


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/1/2021

Deadlift 5x150,5x190,5x225,3x265,3x300,3x340
Pullup 10,10,10
Dip 10,10,10

10 mile walk

food for 3/31 calories 0, carb 0, fat 0, protein 0
89 hours into 96 hour fast
one hour refeed 1500 calories 6pm 4/1 then into a 48 hour fast.

bodyweight 4/1 4am  213lbs


----------



## CJ

I'm very nervous about what you're doing, but I'm following along, and hoping it works out well.


----------



## 1bigun11

CJ275 said:


> I'm very nervous about what you're doing, but I'm following along, and hoping it works out well.



I think he has pro quality genetics.  Amazing.  I would have withered away on his program.....


----------



## Jin

1bigun11 said:


> I think he has pro quality genetics.  Amazing.  I would have withered away on his program.....



he already has a tiny waist. Cant wait to see his final form. I agree: there’s a lot of potential on Eazy.


----------



## eazy

3-month progress.  234lbs to 211lbs.


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/2/2021

Squat 20x125,20x125,20x125,20x125,20x125
OHP 20x80,20x80,20x80,20x80,20x80
Deadlift 20x175

10 mile walk

food for 4/1 calories 1460, carb 85, fat 49, protein 158
14 hours into 48 hour fast. next refeed Saturday 4/3 6pm. 

bodyweight 4/1 5pm  211 lbs  4/2 4am 215 lbs


----------



## Send0

Wow, you clearly have good genetics based on what I can see on your current frame. That's not to take away from your hard work. Guess I'm just saying great work, and that I'm jealous of your genetic potential.

Keep up the great work... probably the only advice I can give you is to not get hung up on stats/numbers if you get closer to your target date and are off a bit. When it comes to weight loss, slow and steady is the name of the game. 

Again, incredible job!


----------



## Sickman

Keep up the good work man. You're looking great!


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/3/2021

Bench 5x135,5x160,5x195,5x240,3x275,1x305
Row 10x225,10x225,10x225,10x225,10x225
Curl 5x10x25
Front Raise 5x10x25
Side Raise 5x10x5
Lat Pull 5x10x70
Lat Push 5x10x70

10 mile walk

food for 4/2  calories 0, carb 0, fat 0, protein 0
40 hours into 48 hour fast. next refeed Saturday 4/3 6pm. 

bodyweight 4/3 4am  211 lbs


----------



## eazy

Off to strong start


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/4/2021

Squat 5x150,5x190,5x225,5x285,3x320,1x360
Pullup 10,10,10
Dip 10,10,10

10 mile walk

food for 4/3  calories 1934, carb 190, fat 104, protein 106

bodyweight 4/3 5pm 209lbs, 4/4 4am 215lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/5/2021

Squat 20x130,20x130,20x130,20x130,20x130
Bench 20x90,20x90,20x90,20x90,20x90
Row 20x110,20x110,20x110,20x110,20x110

10 mile walk

food for 4/4  calories 1534, carb 229, fat 53, protein 48
16  hours into 72 hour fast. next meal 4/7 6pm.

bodyweight 4/5 4am 216lbs


----------



## Robdjents

Hey man nice work ...let's get that protein up!


----------



## Jin

Robdjents said:


> Hey man nice work ...let's get that protein up!



Yes. You are doing yourself no favors by limiting protein under 180g a day minimum. No matter how hard you’re cutting you simply must eat that amount of protein any day you aren’t fasting.


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/6/2021

OHP 5x70,5x90,5x105,5x135,3x150,1x170
Row 10x225, 10x225, 10x225, 10x225, 10x225
Curl 5x10x25
Front Raise 5x10x25
Side Raise 5x10x5
Lat Pull 5x10x70
Lat Push 5x10x70

10 mile walk

food for 4/5 calories 0, carbs 0, fat 0, protein 0
41 hours into 72 hour fast. 1500 calorie refeed 4/7 6pm.

bodyweight 4/6 4am 212lbs


----------



## DEADlifter

Keep up the good work, E.


----------



## Jin

You self discipline is impressive. Cant wait to see you go the opposite route: eat and get jacked AF!!!


----------



## 1bigun11

Jin said:


> You self discipline is impressive. Cant wait to see you go the opposite route: eat and get jacked AF!!!



He’s going to blow up like a tic on a hound dog when he hits food again... Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## Pooh6369

Very impressive the dedication your doing, and the pics showing it.


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/7/2021

Squat 20x135,20x135,20x135,20x135,20x135
OHP 20x85,20x85,20x85,20x85,20x85
DL 20x185

10 mile walk

food for 4/6 calories 0, carbs 0, fat 0, protein 0
63 hours into 72 hour fast. 1500 calorie refeed 4/7 6pm.

bodyweight 4/7 4am 208 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/8/2021

Deadlift 5x150,5x190,5x225,5x285,3x320,1x360
Pullup 10,10,10
Dip 10,10,10

10 mile walk

food for 4/7 calories 1423, carbs 95, fat 33, protein 175
15 hours into 72 hour fast. 1500 calorie refeed 4/10 6pm.

bodyweight 4/7 5pm 207 lbs. 4/8 4am 209 lbs.


----------



## DEADlifter

72 hour fast!  Damn, E.  You don't play around.  

Respect.


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> 72 hour fast!  Damn, E.  You don't play around.
> 
> Respect.



id kill myself after 25 or just eat a cheeseburger


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/9/2021

Squat 20x140,20x140,20x140,20x140,20x140
Bench 20x95,20x95,20x95,20x95,20x95
Row 20x115,20x115,20x115,20x115,20x115

10 mile walk

food for 4/8 calories 0, carbs 0, fat 0, protein 0
39 hours into 72 hour fast. 1500 calorie refeed 4/10 6pm.

bodyweight 4/9 4am 204 lbs


----------



## CJ

How do you feel on your fasts?

I've often thought of trying them, not for weight loss, but for the health benefits.


----------



## eazy

CJ275 said:


> How do you feel on your fasts?
> 
> I've often thought of trying them, not for weight loss, but for the health benefits.



I feel really good. High energy. Mental clarity. 

A lot of it could be placebo. I get excited at the progress I'm making and the feeling of accomplishment having the discipline to see it through gives me.


----------



## CJ

eazy said:


> I feel really good. High energy. Mental clarity.
> 
> A lot of it could be placebo. I get excited at the progress I'm making and the feeling of accomplishment having the discipline to see it through gives me.



I think I'm going to die when I skip breakfast for bloodwork!!!   :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## Jin

CJ275 said:


> I think I'm going to die when I skip breakfast for bloodwork!!!   :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):



I always just lie and tell them I’m fasted. Like when the dentist asks “so, have you been flossing?”. Don’t want anyone’s feelings hurt but I’m certainly not skipping breakfast and I’m only flossing if there’s a piece of steak stuck in there.


----------



## CJ

Jin said:


> I always just lie and tell them I’m fasted. Like when the dentist asks “so, have you been flossing?”. Don’t want anyone’s feelings hurt but I’m certainly not skipping breakfast and I’m only flossing if there’s a piece of steak stuck in there.



I make my full breakfast and coffee, and bring it with me to the lab. The moment I'm done.... FOOD!!!! :32 (16):


----------



## Jin

CJ275 said:


> I make my full breakfast and coffee, and bring it with me to the lab. The moment I'm done.... FOOD!!!! :32 (16):



I think you can have coffee, right? No chance I leave the house without drinking coffee first.


----------



## CJ

Jin said:


> I think you can have coffee, right? No chance I leave the house without drinking coffee first.



Yes, which I only found out last round.


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/10/2021

Bench 5x135,5x165,5x195,5x215,5x245,5x280
Row 10x225, 10x225, 10x225, 10x225, 10x225
Curl 5x10x25
Front Raise 5x10x25
Side Raise 5x10x5
Lat Pull 5x10x70
Lat Push 5x10x70

10 mile walk

food for 4/9 calories 0, carbs 0, fat 0, protein 0
65 hours into 72 hour fast. 1600 calorie refeed 4/10 6pm.

bodyweight 4/10 4am 203 lbs.


----------



## TODAY

Reading this log makes me very hungry.


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/11/2021

Squat 5x135,5x195x5x235,5x255,5x290,5x330
Pullup 10,10,10
Dip 10,10,10

10 mile walk

food for 4/10 calories 1600, carbs 172, fat 76, protein 115

bodyweight 4/11 4am 213 lbs.


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/12/2021

Squat 20x145,20x145,20x145,20x145,20x145
OHP 20x85,20x85,20x85,20x85,20x85
DL 20x195

6 mile walk

food for 4/11 calories 1763, carbs 222, fat 76, protein 105

bodyweight 4/12 7am 214 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/13/2021

OHP 5x75,5x90,5x110,5x120,5x135,5x155
Row 20x135,20x135,20x135,20x135,20x135

3 mile walk

food for 4/12 calories 1643, carbs 185, fat 75, protein 79

bodyweight 4/13 6am 214lbs

This is the last day of horrible protein. I understand this is not how a bodybuilder eats.


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/14/2021

Deadlift 5x155,5x195,5x235,5x255,5x290,5x330
Squat 20x150,20x150,20x150,20x150,20x150
Bench 20x95,20x95,20x95,20x95,20x95
Row 20x120,20x120,20x120,20x120,20x120

3 mile walk

food for 4/13 calories 3,724, carbs 514, fat 116, protein 226

bodyweight 4/14 4am 221 lbs


----------



## quackattack

I like the volume and simplicity of your workouts.  Keep crushing it eazy.


----------



## PZT

The number 20 next to squats always makes me feel ill lol. Good work man


----------



## snake

Solid work eazy!


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/15/2021

Bench 5x135,5x135,5x195,3x230,3x260,3x295
OHP 5x135,5x145,3x155,3x165,3x185
Side Lat Raise 10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25

3 mile walk

food for 4/14 calories 3,851, carbs 392, fat 141, protein 275, water 157 ounces

bodyweight 4/15 4am 222 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/16/2021

Squat 5x155,5x195,5x235,3x270,3x310,3x350
Romanian DL 5x155,5x195,3x235,3x250,3x250
Pullup 10,10,10,10,10
Dip 20,20,20,20,20

3 mile walk

food for 4/15 calories 3,607, carbs 371, fat 91, protein 310, water 137 ounces

bodyweight 4/16 4am 222 lbs


----------



## quackattack

Nice volume on the pullups and dips.


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/17/2021

Bench 5x135,5x225,10x250,10x250,10x250
OHP 5x95,5x135,10x150,10x150,10x150
CGB 5x135,10x185,10x185,10x185
Side Lat Raise 10x25,10x25,10x25

3 mile walk

food for 4/16 calories 3,496, carbs 365, fat 133, protein 232

bodyweight 4/17 4am 222 lbs


----------



## 1bigun11

eazy said:


> Training for 4/10/2021
> 
> Bench 5x135,5x165,5x195,5x215,5x245,5x280
> Row 10x225, 10x225, 10x225, 10x225, 10x225
> Curl 5x10x25
> Front Raise 5x10x25
> Side Raise 5x10x5
> Lat Pull 5x10x70
> Lat Push 5x10x70
> 
> 10 mile walk
> 
> food for 4/9 calories 0, carbs 0, fat 0, protein 0
> 65 hours into 72 hour fast. 1600 calorie refeed 4/10 6pm.
> 
> bodyweight 4/10 4am 203 lbs.





eazy said:


> Training for 4/15/2021
> 
> Bench 5x135,5x135,5x195,3x230,3x260,3x295
> OHP 5x135,5x145,3x155,3x165,3x185
> Side Lat Raise 10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25
> 
> 3 mile walk
> 
> food for 4/14 calories 3,851, carbs 392, fat 141, protein 275, water 157 ounces
> 
> bodyweight 4/15 4am 222 lbs



These changes in just five days are amazing.  Your system is clearly working for you.  This is a fun log to read!


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/18/2021

Deadlift 10x325,10x325,10x325
Row 10x250,10x250,10x250
Pullup 10,10,10
DB Row 10x40,10x40,10x40

8 mile walk

food for 4/17 calories 5316, carbs 495, fat 219, protein 367

bodyweight 4/18 6am 228 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/19/2021

Squat 25x150,25x150,25x150,25x150,25x150
Bench 25x95,25x95,25x95,25x95,25x95
Row 25x120,25x120,25x120,25x120,25x120

3 mile walk

food for 4/18 calories 2930, carbs 360, fat 133, protein 150

bodyweight 4/19 4am 227lbs


----------



## 1bigun11

Someday I will be telling my grandkids that I knew eazy back when, before he was famous, lol


----------



## Jin

Eazy- were you an athlete when you were younger? This type of mental toughness doesn’t just happen, it’s usually been cultivated over years. What’s your secret?

Can you let us in on your mentality? What drives you? How do you remain so disciplined? What’s the key to mental toughness?

Eager to hear your thoughts and learn from you big brother.


----------



## eazy

Jin said:


> Eazy- were you an athlete when you were younger? This type of mental toughness doesn’t just happen, it’s usually been cultivated over years. What’s your secret?
> 
> Can you let us in on your mentality? What drives you? How do you remain so disciplined? What’s the key to mental toughness?
> 
> Eager to hear your thoughts and learn from you big brother.



No sports. Grew up in a religion that didn't allow sports or extracurricular activities, fat latch key kid. 

Rock bottom homeless cocaine/alcohol addict from 2003-2007, then prison. 

Feel lucky to have second chance, and a really good life. Not wasting a minute of this second chance. 

I am one bad decision away from losing everything I've built/ this new unrecognizable life. 

*What if the decision, that starts the slide, is as simple as not working my program for self development and improvement?*


----------



## Jin

eazy said:


> No sports. Grew up in a religion that didn't allow sports or extracurricular activities, fat latch key kid.
> 
> Rock bottom homeless cocaine/alcohol addict from 2003-2007, then prison.
> 
> Feel lucky to have second chance, and a really good life. Not wasting a minute of this second chance.
> 
> I am one bad decision away from losing everything I've built/ this new unrecognizable life.
> 
> *What if the decision, that starts the slide, is as simple as not working my program for self development and improvement?*




Oh no. Keep this up and you’ll make my short list of role models. 

Amazing brother. You have a lot of fans here who want to see you succeed. I’m one of them.


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/20/2021

Bench 5x135,5x225,10x255,10x255,10x255
Seated OHP 5x45,10x95,10x95,10x95
DB Tricep Press 10x35,10x35,10x35
DB Lat Rear Raise 10x25,10x25,10x25

3 mile walk

food for 4/19 calories 3823, carbs 316, fat 128, 363 protein

bodyweight 4/20 4am 228lbs


----------



## DEADlifter

The weight is coming on fast.


----------



## eazy

DEADlifter said:


> The weight is coming on fast.



too fast, need to do a better job of sticking to the daily calorie plan


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/21/2021

Barbell Row 10x135,10x225,10x255,10x255,10x255,10x255
Chin Up 12,10,10
Lat Pull Down 10x70,10x70,10x70
DB Row 10x40,10x40,10x40

3 mile walk

food for 4/20 calories 3489, carbs 351, fat 105, protein 306

bodyweight 4/21 4am 231 lbs


----------



## snake

Keep it up eazy!


----------



## Jin

I fully expect you to be both bigger and stronger than me after this bulk. Get it brother!!!!


----------



## eazy

Jin said:


> I fully expect you to be both bigger and stronger than me after this bulk. Get it brother!!!!



I saw your picture. 

I'll be happy if your before is my after.


----------



## Jin

eazy said:


> I saw your picture.
> 
> I'll be happy if your before is my after.



Oooohhhh. Humility looks
good on you. But I’m serious. Don’t set your sights low.


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/22/2021

Squat 10x135,10x225,20x250,20x250,20x250,20x250,20x250
RDL 10x135,10x135,10x135,10x135,10x135

3 mile walk

food for 4/21  calories 4008, carbs 307, fat 167, protein 303

bodyweight 4/22 4am 234 lbs


----------



## Jin

eazy said:


> Training for 4/22/2021
> 
> Squat 10x135,10x225,20x250,20x250,20x250,20x250,20x250
> RDL 10x135,10x135,10x135,10x135,10x135
> 
> 3 mile walk
> 
> food for 4/21  calories 4008, carbs 307, fat 167, protein 303
> 
> bodyweight 4/22 4am 234 lbs




You’re a ****ing animal. Most guys, even if they’re capable, don’t have the courage to do that squat workout. 

I’m going to challenge you with my PRs. See if you can beat them at the end of your cycle. 

225 for 46
3 x 30 @225
25@315

I really do think you have the mentality and raw talent to eclipse me in physique and strength. You stay humble and I’ll brag on you. 

get it bro!


----------



## sfw509

Insane workout today! Keep killin it man!


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/23/2021 

Push A
Bench 10x135,10x225,10x260,10x260,10x260,10x260,10x260
OHP 10x135,10x155,10x155,10x155,10x155,10x155
CGB 10x135,10x190,10x190,10x190,10x190,10x190
Side Lat Raise 10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25
Dips 20,20,20,20,20

3 mile walk

food for 4/22 calories 2780, carbs 160, fat 78, protein 338

bodyweight 4/23 4am 235lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/24/2021

Pull A
Deadlift 10x135,10x225,10x335,10x335,10x335,10x335,10x335
Barbell Row 10x135,10x225,10x260,10x260,10x260,10x260,10x260
Pullup 10,10,10,10,10
DB Row 10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40

3 mile walk

food for 4/23 calories 3193, carbs 384, fat 110, protein 226

bodyweight 4/24 4am 235lbs


----------



## CJ

eazy said:


> Training for 4/24/2021
> 
> Pull A
> Deadlift 10x135,10x225,10x335,10x335,10x335,10x335,10x335
> Barbell Row 10x135,10x225,10x260,10x260,10x260,10x260,10x260
> Pullup 10,10,10,10,10
> DB Row 10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40
> 
> 3 mile walk
> 
> food for 4/23 calories 3193, carbs 384, fat 110, protein 226
> 
> bodyweight 4/24 4am 235lbs



I know it's been said already, but you're a beast. If I made it through those DLs, I'd be done.... You were just getting started. Very impressive.


----------



## The Tater

Fuggin a man. You are a beast! Stay consistent and you will be there in no time. Much respect brother.


----------



## Jin

Way to go Brother “I make it all look Eazy”.


----------



## IronSoul

eazy said:


> No sports. Grew up in a religion that didn't allow sports or extracurricular activities, fat latch key kid.
> 
> Rock bottom homeless cocaine/alcohol addict from 2003-2007, then prison.
> 
> Feel lucky to have second chance, and a really good life. Not wasting a minute of this second chance.
> 
> I am one bad decision away from losing everything I've built/ this new unrecognizable life.
> 
> *What if the decision, that starts the slide, is as simple as not working my program for self development and improvement?*



Good shit man. Glad to see your mindset about all of this and see you killing it. Keep it up brother


----------



## MrInsensitive

Wow Eazy. Damn you’re strong brother! Don’t you ever quit man. Sooo motivating!


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/25/2021

Legs
Squat 10x135,10x225,20x255,20x255,20x255,20x255,20x255

8 mile walk

food for 4/24 calories 3270, carbs 266, fat 90, protein 367

bodyweight 4/25 4am 232lbs


----------



## Jin

Why are you always weighing yourself at 4am? What’s your schedule like?

 I think if I survive your squat workout this week I’ll be happy. We’ll see how it goes. I’m a sore loser So I might have to up my game.


----------



## eazy

Jin said:


> Why are you always weighing yourself at 4am? What’s your schedule like?
> 
> I think if I survive your squat workout this week I’ll be happy. We’ll see how it goes. I’m a sore loser So I might have to up my game.



I go to bed at 7:00pm I wake up at 3:30am. Weigh myself, supplements, train and cardio. I work from 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. mon-fri


----------



## Jin

eazy said:


> I go to bed at 7:00pm I wake up at 3:30am. Weigh myself, supplements, train and cardio. I work from 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. mon-fri



I have a similar schedule. Don’t know why I was surprised:32 (6): Up at 4:30. Love my mornings.


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/26/2021

PUSH B
Bench 10x135,10x225,10x270,10x270,10x270,10x270,25x270
Seated OHP 10x45,10x95,10x135,10x135,10x135,10x135,10x135
DB Tricerp Press 10x35,10x35,10x35,10x35,10x35
DB Lat Rear Raise 10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25
Dips 20,20,20,20,20

3 mile walk

food for 4/25 calories 4148, carbs 471, fat 133, protein 345

bodyweight 4/26 4am 232lbs


----------



## DEADlifter

270 for 25 reps? Damn, E!


----------



## eazy

DEADlifter said:


> 270 for 25 reps? Damn, E!



cheating w/ slingshot


----------



## sfw509

eazy said:


> cheating w/ slingshot



Still man, impressive workout.


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/27/2021

PULL B
Barbell Row 10x135,10x225,10x265,10x265,10x265,10x265,10x265
ChinUps 10,10,10,10,10
Lat Pull Down 25x70,25x70,25x70,25x70,25x70
One Arm DB Row 25x40,25x40,25x40,25x40,25x40

2 mile walk

food for 4/26 calories 3807, carbs 417, fat 85, protein 333

bodyweight 4/27 4am 231 lbs


----------



## PZT

nice heavy rows


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/28/2021

LEGS
Squat 10x135,10x225,20x260,20x260,20x260,20x260,20x260

2 mile walk

food for 4/27 calories 3552, carbs 376, fat 88, protein 333

bodyweight 4/28 4am 230lbs


----------



## PZT

20 reps squats and walking?!??!?! you hate yourself? lol jk, great work mayne


----------



## eazy

PZT said:


> 20 reps squats and walking?!??!?! you hate yourself? lol jk, great work mayne



I'll be sorry tomorrow morning, trying to put socks and shoes on.


----------



## BrotherIron

Those high rep squats will getcha growing.


----------



## PZT

eazy said:


> I'll be sorry tomorrow morning, trying to put socks and shoes on.



Friday mornings poop will be horrible DOMS


----------



## BrotherIron

eazy said:


> I'll be sorry tomorrow morning, trying to put socks and shoes on.



After you eat each meal if you can, go for a 10min walk.  It'll help get blood moving and help break up lactic acid.  It'll also aid in digestion.  Don't just sit or it could very well creep up on you.


----------



## eazy

Labs came in. Switched from Labcorp to Quest, to get numbers not an out of range symbol. ordered wrong, no SHBG or free test. 

week 2 (4/21-4/28) of 16 complete.


500mg test cyp 300 mg NPP

blood pressure 4/14 118/68, 4/16 120/66, 4/21 122/78, 4/23 118/72, 4/26 122/70

no sides. no AI yet.

bodyweight 4/14 221, 4/21 231, 4/28 230

Average daily calories 3523, carbs 333, fat 107, protein 323.

trained 7 days. 11 hours of cardio.

For week 3 (4/28-5/5). Moving calories up to 3800, carbs 380g, fat 106g, protein 333g. Continue with 6 daily meals eating every 2 hours starting at 6am. cut cardio back to 5 hours.


----------



## Jin

Just finished his squat workout. I barely made it. I may have done heavier squat workouts or more reps whilst 300 pounds and on cycle, but today was hands-down the hardest squat session I’ve ever had. 

My hat is off to Eazy. And I know that he will, indeed, eclipse me in strength and form and I support him fully in besting me. 

I would have never pushed myself to the extent I did today without his amazing example of excellence. 

I really wanted to give up after 3 sets. Sets 3-4 I was just trying to get to 15 then grinding out the last 5. Last set I made it to 11 and must have taken a full minute to get the last 9 reps. 



**** me. I’m beat.


----------



## eazy

Jin said:


> Just finished his squat workout. I barely made it. I may have done heavier squat workouts or more reps whilst 300 pounds and on cycle, but today was hands-down the hardest squat session I’ve ever had.
> 
> My hat is off to Eazy. And I know that he will, indeed, eclipse me in strength and form and I support him fully in besting me.
> 
> I would have never pushed myself to the extent I did today without his amazing example of excellence.
> 
> I really wanted to give up after 3 sets. Sets 3-4 I was just trying to get to 15 then grinding out the last 5. Last set I made it to 11 and must have taken a full minute to get the last 9 reps.
> 
> 
> 
> **** me. I’m beat.



How is your leg day setup?


----------



## Tiny

This log is something else

I wish I could flip to the end to see how jacked new handle ThatWasEasy is


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/29/2021 

PUSH A
Bench 10x135,10x225,10x280,10x280,10x280,10x280,18x280 w/slingshot
OHP 10x135,10x135,10x135,10x135,10x135 
CG Bench 10x135,10x225,10x225,10x225,10x225,10x225
Side Lat Raise 10x35,10x35,10x35,10x35,10x35
Dips 20,20,20,20,20

2 mile walk

food for 4/28 calories 3766, carbs 371, fat 96, protein 372

bodyweight 4/29 4am 231 lbs


----------



## 1bigun11

I think you are about a year ahead of schedule, lol.


----------



## quackattack

The volume you are able to get into one work out is truly impressive.  As always good work Eazy.


----------



## eazy

Training for 4/30/2021

PULL A
Deadlift 10x135,10x225,10x225,10x225,10x225,10x225
Barbell Row 10x135,10x225,10x225,10x225,10x225,10x225
Pullup 10,10,10,10,10
DB Row 10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40
Shrugs 10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40

2 mile walk

food for 4/29 calories 3647, carbs 418, fat 93, protein 325

bodyweight 4/30 4am 232 lbs


----------



## Jin

eazy said:


> Training for 4/30/2021
> 
> PULL A
> Deadlift 10x135,10x225,10x225,10x225,10x225,10x225
> Barbell Row 10x135,10x225,10x225,10x225,10x225,10x225
> Pullup 10,10,10,10,10
> DB Row 10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40
> Shrugs 10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40
> 
> 2 mile walk
> 
> food for 4/29 calories 3647, carbs 418, fat 93, protein 325
> 
> bodyweight 4/30 4am 232 lbs



At this point the only workouts that count are workouts that would bury me. Go harder Eazy! I’m doing this tomorrow and I’ll be good!

BTW- don’t challenge me to anymore of your sadistic squat routines. From here on I’m just your cheerleader.


----------



## eazy

Jin said:


> At this point the only workouts that count are workouts that would bury me. Go harder Eazy! I’m doing this tomorrow and I’ll be good!
> 
> BTW- don’t challenge me to anymore of your sadistic squat routines. From here on I’m just your cheerleader.



What I was supposed to be doing this morning.  




For May I will not be training everyday, more sets, more reps these days.


----------



## Jin

I can hardly walk today. 

I ran yesterday and I thought that might help me not get too much DOMS. Not sure if it helped or hurt. If it helped I cannot imagine the shape I’d be in otherwise.


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/1/2021

LEGS
Squat 10x135,10x225,20x265,20x265,20x265,20x265,20x265

2 mile walk

food for 4/30 calories 4089, carbs 442, fat 117, protein 336

bodyweight 5/1 4am 235lbs


----------



## FlyingPapaya

eazy said:


> Training for 5/1/2021
> 
> LEGS
> Squat 10x135,10x225,20x265,20x265,20x265,20x265,20x265
> 
> 2 mile walk
> 
> food for 4/30 calories 4089, carbs 442, fat 117, protein 336
> 
> bodyweight 5/1 4am 235lbs



Jesus I need to see a video of you squatting. You're crazy man!


----------



## eazy

Jin said:


> You’re a ****ing animal. Most guys, even if they’re capable, don’t have the courage to do that squat workout.
> 
> I’m going to challenge you with my PRs. See if you can beat them at the end of your cycle.
> 
> 225 for 46
> 3 x 30 @225
> 25@315
> 
> I really do think you have the mentality and raw talent to eclipse me in physique and strength. You stay humble and I’ll brag on you.
> 
> get it bro!





FlyingPapaya said:


> Jesus I need to see a video of you squatting. You're crazy man!



When I go for those PR's toward the end of my cycle there will be video.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Awesome thanks. I just wanna see the crazy.


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/2/2021

PUSH B
Bench 10x135,10x225,10x290,10x290,10x290,10x290,15x290
Seated OHP 10x140,10x140,10x140,10x140,10x140
DB Tricep Press 10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40
DB Lat Rear Raise 10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25
Dips 20,20,20,20,20,20

3 mile walk

food for 5/1 calories 3800, carbs 386, fat 87, protein 348 

bodyweight 5/2 5am 234lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/3/2021

PULL B
Barbell Row 10x270,10x270,10x270,10x270,10x270
Lat Pull Down 25x70,25x70,25x70,25x70,25x70
One Arm DB Row 25x40,25x40,25x40,25x40,25x40
Shrug 10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40

2 mile walk

food for 5/2 calories 3714, carbs 346, fat 105, protein 348

bodyweight 5/3 4am 235lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/4/2021

LEGS
Squat 5x135,5x225,5x275,5x315,5x350,5x405
Squat 10x135,10x135,10x135,10x135,10x135

2 mile walk

food for 5/3 calories 3807, carbs 374, fat 92, protein 326

bodyweight 5/4 4am 237lbs


----------



## Jin

How many days a week are you squatting?


----------



## eazy

Jin said:


> How many days a week are you squatting?



two days per week


----------



## CJ

eazy said:


> two days per week



What that volume?!?  :32 (6):

Dayyyuuummmmmmm, son!!!

Remind me to NEVER EVER fukk with Eazy!!!


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/5/2021

PUSH A
Bench 3x135,3x225,3x275,10x300,10x300,10x300,10x300,13x300 w/slingshot
CG Bench 10x135,10x230,10x230,10x230,10x230,10x230
OHP 10x140,10x140,10x140,10x140,10x140 
DB Side Raise 10x35,10x35,10x35,10x35,10x35
DB Front Raise 10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25
Dips 20,20,20,20,20

2 mile walk

food for 5/4 calories 3800, carbs 390, fat 80, protein 342

bodyweight 5/5 4am 237lbs


----------



## eazy

week 3 (4/28-5/5) of 16 complete

500mg test cyp 300 mg NPP

blood pressure 4/14 118/68, 4/16 120/66,  4/21 122/78, 4/23 118/72,  4/26 122/70, 4/28 116/64, 5/2 118/68, 5/5 110/68

no sides. no AI yet.

bodyweight 4/14 221, 4/21 231, 4/28 230, 5/5 237

Average daily calories 3808, carbs 390, fat 93, protein 336.

trained 6 days. 5 hours of cardio.  

For week 4 (5/5-5/12) 6 training sessions. food at 3800 cals. 8 hours cardio.


----------



## Jin

Thorough work bro.


----------



## Thewall

Yo. Just looked over your log. Nice fken work man. Love the volume. Keep killing it man!!!


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/6/2021

PULL A
Deadlift 5x135,3x225,3x275,3x315,3x375,3x405,1x500
Row 15x225,15x225,15x225,15x225,15x225
One Arm DB Row 25x40,25x40,25x40,25x40,25x40
Shrug 10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40

2 mile walk

food for 5/5 calories 3800, carbs 387, fat 80, protein 342

bodyweight 5/6 4am 237lbs


----------



## BrotherIron

Nice pulls. Is the 500 a PR for ya?


----------



## eazy

BrotherIron said:


> Nice pulls. Is the 500 a PR for ya?



No, pulled 560.


----------



## Sickman

Excellent work bro.


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/7/2021

LEGS 
Squat 5x150,3x240,3x290,2x380,1x425,1x455,1x480 (pr)
Squat 10x150,10x150,10x150,10x150,10x150
Leg Curl 10x45,10x45,10x45,10x45,10x45
Leg Extension 10x45,10x45,10x45,10x45,10x45

3 mile walk

food for 5/6 calories 3800,carbs 387,fat 80,protein 342

bodyweight 5/7 4am 239lbs


----------



## snake

easy, you're on fire and I'd hate to se you sidelined by an injury. If I may offer a suggestion, back off the singles and doubles in your workout. Hell I wouldn't go much below 5 reps. The risk to reward in singles and double is just not worth it. 

It's your body and your call. I just want to see the eazy train to continue rolling down the tracks.


----------



## eazy

snake said:


> easy, you're on fire and I'd hate to se you sidelined by an injury. If I may offer a suggestion, back off the singles and doubles in your workout. Hell I wouldn't go much below 5 reps. The risk to reward in singles and double is just not worth it.
> 
> It's your body and your call. I just want to see the eazy train to continue rolling down the tracks.



I understand. I'm supposed to be building my strength, not testing it.


----------



## Send0

Not lecturing... Just using myself as an example. I'm pretty sure I injured myself when my strength exploded upon starting TRT. Like the idiot I am, I thought "nice, my previous strength is back", and I kept trying to push the numbers instead of focusing on slowly building up. The end result is that I've had an injured shoulder for the last 8+ weeks, and I've been stagnant because of it.

You are smarter and more genetically gifted than I am, but just in case I need to say it.... don't be idiot like I am :32 (17):


----------



## PZT

Send0 said:


> Not lecturing... Just using myself as an example. I'm pretty sure I injured myself when my strength exploded upon starting TRT. Like the idiot I am, I thought "nice, my previous strength is back", and I kept trying to push the numbers instead of focusing on slowly building up. The end result is that I've had an injured shoulder for the last 8+ weeks, and I've been stagnant because of it.
> 
> You are smarter and more genetically gifted than I am, but just in case I need to say it.... don't be idiot like I am :32 (17):



same still having shoulder issues forcing my body to beat my all time bench PR in 7 weeks with no serious benching for 3-4 years prior. I would take it back every time if I had the chance.


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/8/2021

PUSH B
Bench 5x135,3x225,3x275, 15x305, 10x305,10x305,10x305,10x305 w/ss
Seated OHP 10x145,10x145,10x145,10x145,10x145
DB Tricep Press 10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40
DB Lat Rear Raise 10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25
Dips 20,20,20,20,20,20

2 mile walk

food for 5/7 calories 3799, carbs 390, fat 80, protein 342 

bodyweight 5/8 4am 239lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/10/2021

LEGS
Squat 10x150,10x240,10x330,10x330,10x330,10x330
Squat 10x330,20x150,20x150,20x150,20x150,20x150
Leg Curl 10x45,10x45,10x45,10x45,10x45
Leg Extension 10x45,10x45,10x45,10x45,10x45

2 mile walk

food for 5/9 calories 3745, carbs 411, fat 89, protein 337

bodyweight 5/10 6am 235lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/11/2021

PULL B
Barbell Row 15x225,15x225,15x225,15x225,15x225
Lat Pull Down 25x70,25x70,25x70,25x70,25x70
One Arm DB Row 25x40,25x40,25x40,25x40,25x40
Shrug 10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40

2 mile walk

food for 5/10 calories 3800, carbs 386, fat 80, protein 342

bodyweight 5/11 5am 233lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/12/2021

LEGS
Squat 5x150,5x240,10x290,10x290,10x290,10x290
Squat 10x290,20x155,20x155,20x155,20x155,20x155

2 mile walk

food for 5/11 calories 3810, carbs 381, fat 82, protein 342

bodyweight 5/12 4am 233lbs


----------



## eazy

week 4 (5/6-5/12) of 16 complete

500mg test cyp 300 mg NPP

blood pressure  5/9 108/70, 5/10 122/74, 5/12 118/70

no sides. no AI yet.

bodyweight 4/14 221, 4/21 231, 4/28 230, 5/5 237, 5/12 233

Average daily calories 3748, carbs 380, fat 86, protein 333.

trained 6 days. 6.5 hours of cardio.  

For week 5 (5/13-5/19) 6 training sessions. food at 3800 cals. 8 hours cardio.


----------



## snake

Keep it going easy!


----------



## Jin

Wait, those squat weights are with a SSB?

Always impressive. Keep it up brother.


----------



## eazy

Jin said:


> Wait, those squat weights are with a SSB?


yes with ssb


----------



## Jin

eazy said:


> yes with ssb



****in hell man. That’s way harder than with a standard bar, isn’t it?


----------



## eazy

Jin said:


> ****in hell man. That’s way harder than with a standard bar, isn’t it?



Won't say harder, just different. 

Easier on wrists and elbows on high rep sets, don't have to hold the bar in place.


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/13/2021

PUSH A
Bench 5x135,3x225,3x275,10x310,10x310
Bench 10x310,10x310,15x310
CG Bench 10x235,10x235,10x235,10x235,10x235
OHP 10x145,10x145,10x145,10x145,10x145
Side Lat Raise 10x35,10x35,10x35,10x35,10x35
Front Lat Raise 10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25
Dip 20,20,20,20,20

2 mile walk

food for 5/12 calories 3803, carbs 390, fat 96, protein 330

bodyweight 5/13 4am 236lbs


----------



## BrotherIron

eazy said:


> Won't say harder, just different.
> 
> Easier on wrists and elbows on high rep sets, don't have to hold the bar in place.



Easier on the shoulders too especially if you're a low bar squatter.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/14/2021

PULL A
Deadlift 5x145,3x235,3x285,3x325,10x350
Deadlift 10x350,10x350,10x350,10x350
Row 10x135,15x235,15x235,15x235,15x235,15x235
Pullup 10,10,10,10,10

2 mile walk

food for 5/13 calories 4238, carbs 424, fat 113, protein 372

bodyweight 5/14 4am 236lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/15/2021

LEGS
Squat 5x150,5x240,10x290,10x290,10x290,10x290
Squat 10x290,20x160,20x160,20x160,20x160,20x160

2 mile walk

food for 5/14 calories 3820, carbs 402, fat 87, protein 351

bodyweight 5/15 4am 235lbs


----------



## rawdeal

eazy said:


> Won't say harder, just different.
> 
> Easier on wrists and elbows on high rep sets, don't have to hold the bar in place.



Agreed on all counts.  More "different" than "harder" for me too, but I always used to do straight bar squats OL-style rather than PL-style, so my comparison might not be relevant for everybody.  Agreed too on wrists and elbows, but it was my shoulders that led me to buy an SSB ... wouldn't be squatting today if I hadn't.

Your progress is getting really annoying to a few of us, btw


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/17/2021

PUSH B
Bench 5x135,10x225,10x275,10x315,10x315,10x315 w/ss
Seated OHP 10x150,10x150,10x150,10x150,10x150
DB Tricep Press 10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40
DB Lat Rear Raise 10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25
Dips 20,20,20,20,20,20

2 mile walk

food for 5/16 calories 3792, carbs 379, fat 104, protein 342 

bodyweight 5/17 5:20am 236lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/18/2021

PULL B
Barbell Row 15x235,15x235,15x235,15x235,15x235
Lat Pull Down 25x70,25x70,25x70,25x70,25x70
One Arm DB Row 25x40,25x40,25x40,25x40,25x40
Curl 15x40,15x40,15x40,15x40,15x40
Pullup 10,10,10,10,10

2 mile walk

food for 5/17 calories 3720, carbs 368, fat 89, protein 338

bodyweight 5/18 4am 236lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/19/2021

LEGS
Squat 5x150,5x240,10x300,10x300,10x300,10x300
Squat 10x300,20x170,20x170,20x170,20x170,20x170

2 mile walk

food for 5/18 calories 3720, carbs 368, fat 89, protein 338

bodyweight 5/19 4am 235lbs


----------



## DEADlifter

E, you're a maniacal beast!  160 reps on squat!?!?!?  Love it bro.  You're killing it.


----------



## eazy

week 5 (5/13-5/19) of 16 complete

500mg test cyp 400 mg NPP

blood pressure  5/14 120/74, 5/17 110/68, 5/19 122/68

no sides. no AI.

bodyweight 4/14 221, 4/21 231, 4/28 230, 5/5 237, 5/12 233, 5/19 235

Average daily calories 3897, carbs 392, fat 97, protein 347.

trained 6 days. 8 hours of cardio.  

For week 6 (5/20-5/26) 6 training sessions. food at 4000 cals. 8 hours cardio.


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/20/2021

PUSH A
Bench 15x135,15x225,15x250,15x250,15x250
Bench 15x250,15x250,40x225 w/ss
OHP 15x135,15x135,15x135,15x135,15x135
Side Lat Raise 10x35,10x35,10x35,10x35,10x35
Front Lat Raise 10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25
Dip 25,25,25,25,25

2 mile walk

food for 5/19 calories 3730, carbs 366, fat 92, protein 337

bodyweight 5/20 4am 235lbs


----------



## PZT

crazy bench volume


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/21/2021

PULL A
Deadlift 5x145,3x235,3x285,3x325,10x360
Deadlift 10x360,10x360,10x360,10x360
Row 10x135,15x240,15x240,15x240,15x240,15x240
Pullup 10,10,10,10,10

2 mile walk

food for 5/20 calories 4000, carbs 376, fat 99, protein 381

bodyweight 5/21 4am 235lbs


----------



## 1bigun11

You're kicking ass man.  Nice log


----------



## eazy

1bigun11 said:


> You're kicking ass man.  Nice log



Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## ftf

I've never seen anyone make this fast of a transformation. Are the first pics from the same time that you joined here? 
I really am jealous of your drive. Great work.


----------



## eazy

ftf said:


> I've never seen anyone make this fast of a transformation. Are the first pics from the same time that you joined here?
> I really am jealous of your drive. Great work.



No, I'd already lost 120lbs when I got here. The before picture is March 2020. 

I made it to 203lbs by mid April, unfortunately I never took a picture, then started my bulk.

I can't get the picture to upload so here is a link to a picture with timeline and weights.


----------



## PZT

eazy said:


> No, I'd already lost 120lbs when I got here. The before picture is March 2020.
> 
> I made it to 203lbs by mid April, unfortunately I never took a picture, then started my bulk.
> 
> I can't get the picture to upload so here is a link to a picture with timeline and weights.



that's awesome man


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/22/2021

LEGS
Squat 5x150,5x240,5x290,5x330,5x380,5x420
Squat 20x180,20x180,20x180,20x180,20x180

2 mile walk

food for 5/21 calories 4000, carbs 363, fat 111, protein 387

bodyweight 5/22 4am 234lbs


----------



## permabulker

eazy said:


> No, I'd already lost 120lbs when I got here. The before picture is March 2020.
> 
> I made it to 203lbs by mid April, unfortunately I never took a picture, then started my bulk.
> 
> I can't get the picture to upload so here is a link to a picture with timeline and weights.



that difference in timeline is insane but from seeing your blog I would expect no less. I don’t think it’s that hard to drop weight but to look that muscular at the end? Crazy.


----------



## Send0

That progress is insane. Proof that when a man sets his mind to a goal, that anything is possible. 

Whenever I feel like whining and not putting the work in, I literally think of eazy and that puts my ass back in check!


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/24/2021

PUSH B
Bench 10x135,5x225,3x275,6x320,6x320
Bench 6x320,6x320,6x320,10x275,50x225 w/ss
Seated OHP 10x150,10x150,10x150,10x150,10x150
DB Tricep Press 10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40
DB Lat Rear Raise 10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25
Dips 20,20,20,20,20,20

2nd day in a row you haven't taken a walk. I know you think you're diesel and swole now but get it together fatty.

food for 5/23 calories 4000, carbs 233, fat 154, protein 382

bodyweight 5/24 4am 236lbs


----------



## eazy

@Boogieman  exactly as I described


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/25/2021

PULL B
Barbell Row 15x245,15x245,15x245,15x245,15x245
Lat Pull Down 25x70,25x70,25x70,25x70,25x70
One Arm DB Row 25x40,25x40,25x40,25x40,25x40
Curl 15x60,15x60,15x60,15x60,15x60
Pullup 10,10,10,10,10

2 mile walk

food for 5/24 calories 4000, carbs 363, fat 110, protein 337

bodyweight 5/25 4am 235lbs


----------



## quackattack

Nice job getting the walk in.  Cardio is always the first thing I drop when things get busy/hard, so it's good to see you call yourself out and get it done.


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/26/2021

LEGS
Squat 10x150,10x240,10x300,10x300,10x300,10x300
Squat 10x300,20x200,20x200,20x200,20x200,20x200

2 mile walk

food for 5/25 calories 4000, carbs 415, fat 88, protein 381

bodyweight 5/26 4am 233lbs


----------



## Thewall

Love the volume.   A lot of mental toughness for that!!!


----------



## eazy

Thewall said:


> Love the volume.   A lot of mental toughness for that!!!



I read on the internet, that this is how I can make my leg, look more like your leg.


----------



## eazy

week 6 (5/20-5/26) of 16 complete

500mg test cyp 400 mg NPP

blood pressure  5/21 120/70, 5/24 118/72, 5/26 112/66

sides--acne on scalp and face. showering with dawn. wiping face often with alcohol wipes to keep oil down. stridex at night. Ordered Panoxyl as lfod14 suggested, waiting for it to get delivered. no AI.

bodyweight 4/14 221, 4/21 231, 4/28 230, 5/5 237, 5/12 233, 5/19 235, 5/26 233

Average daily calories 4000, carbs 361, fat 105, protein 373.

trained 6 days. 8 hours of cardio.  

For week 7 (5/27-6/2) 6 training sessions. NPP to 500mg. Food to 4300 cals. 5 hours cardio.


----------



## Send0

For AAS related acne, I found that benzoyl peroxide is also a good addition to get it under control.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> For AAS related acne, I found that benzoyl peroxide is also a good addition to get it under control.



I found it only useful to bleach my clothes and sheets.  :32 (18):


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> I found it only useful to bleach my clothes and sheets.  :32 (18):



Oh, if you are dabbing it on for over night type application then definitely wear a white t-shirt. 

I just used mine in the shower. Would leave it applied for about 15 minutes before washing it off. Sometimes I'd apply it after I woke up, let it dry, and put on a white t-shirt and leave it there for a few hours... but after a while I figured out that just doing the shower thing for 15 minutes was enough in my case.


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/27/2021

PUSH A
Bench 3x135,3x225,3x275,2x315,2x350
Bench 2x350,2x350,2x350,2x350  w/ss
OHP 15x95,15x95,15x95,15x95,15x95
Side Lat Raise 10x35,10x35,10x35,10x35,10x35
Front Lat Raise 10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25
Dip 25,25,25,25,25

2 mile walk

food for 5/26 calories 4350, carbs 413, fat 117, protein 367

bodyweight 5/27 4am 234lbs


----------



## quackattack

How long do your workouts take you?  If you cut those weights in half I think that workout would take me 2 hours.


----------



## eazy

quackattack said:


> How long do your workouts take you?  If you cut those weights in half I think that workout would take me 2 hours.



Squat and Deadlift day a little over 2 hours. 5-8 minutes of rest between sets. 

Push days 1.5-2 hours. 5 minutes rest between bench sets. The raises, dips, and ohp I do as a circuit, one move right into the next, no resting required.


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/28/2021

PULL A
Deadlift 5x145,3x235,3x285,3x325,3x360
Deadlift 3x415,3x450,2x500
Row 10x135,15x250,15x250,15x250,15x250,15x250
Pullup 10,10,10,10,10

2 mile walk

food for 5/27 calories 4308, carbs 446, fat 104, protein 362

bodyweight 5/28 4am 235lbs


----------



## eazy

505x2 @ 235


----------



## Send0

Man, that's some intense focus on your face. Looking incredibly strong.

I've decided to stop admiring you, and instead work to become the next monster on this board. Watch your back eazy! :32 (18):


----------



## 1bigun11

Yeah Buddy!!!


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/29/2021

LEGS
Squat 5x160,5x250,3x300,3x340,3x390,3x430
Squat 20x225,20x225,20x225,20x225,20x225

2 mile walk

food for 5/28 calories 4300, carbs 385, fat 107, protein 402

bodyweight 5/29 4am 237lbs


----------



## eazy

Goals for June 2021

In June:
1) I will train 26 times.
2) I will average 4500 calories w/ 400 grams of protein per day each week.
3) I will walk 100 miles.
4) I will gain 10 pounds.
5) PR attempts--Squat 500x1, Deadlift 600x1, Bench 390x1


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> Goals for June 2021
> 
> In June:
> 1) I will train 26 times.
> 2) I will average 4500 calories w/ 400 grams of protein per day each week.
> 3) I will walk 100 miles.
> 4) I will gain 10 pounds.
> 5) PR attempts--Squat 500x1, Deadlift 600x1, Bench 390x1



Lofty goals... I love it!!! Tear it up eazy!


----------



## eazy

Training for 5/31/2021

PUSH B
Bench 10x135,5x225,3x275,6x325,6x325
Bench 6x325,6x325,6x325,2x275
DB Tricep Press 10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40,10x40
DB Lat Rear Raise 10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25,10x25
Dips 20,20,20,20,20,20

2 mile walk

food for 5/30 calories 4300, carbs 267, fat 218, protein 381

bodyweight 5/31 4am 238lbs


----------



## 1bigun11

Avatar pic is badass.


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/1/2021

PULL B
Barbell Row 15x250,15x250,15x250,15x250,15x250
Lat Pull Down 25x95,25x95,25x95,25x95,25x95
One Arm DB Row 25x40,25x40,25x40,25x40,25x40
Curl 15x60,15x60,15x60,15x60,15x60
Pullup 10,10,10,10,10

3 mile walk

food for 5/31 calories 4300, carbs 373, fat 127, protein 441
bodyweight 6/1 4am 239lbs


----------



## PZT

fkin ruhtarded volume bro. heck yea


----------



## BrotherIron

CJ275 said:


> I found it only useful to bleach my clothes and sheets.  :32 (18):



It does dry out the skin which can help but I was gonna say watch out that you don't wind up with spots on everything since it's bleach.


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/2/2021

LEGS
Squat 10x150,10x240,10x315,10x315,10x315,10x315
Squat 10x315,20x225,20x225,20x225,20x225,20x225

3 mile walk

food for 6/1 calories 4300, carbs 373, fat 127, protein 441

bodyweight 6/2 4am 240lbs


----------



## eazy

how it started vs how it's going





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=101518555492684
			









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=101518772159329


----------



## Tiny

Hell yea eazy


----------



## Send0

Thanks for sharing that eazy! Your form is nice and tight compared to when you started. Transformations are cool and all, but seeing how lifts evolve are :32 (16):


----------



## eazy

week 7 (5/27-6/2) of 16 complete

500mg test cyp -- 500mg NPP -- 50mg dbol 

blood pressure  5/28 126/74, 5/31 120/82, 6/2 114/74

sides--acne. no AI.

bodyweight 4/14 221, 4/21 231, 4/28 230, 5/5 237, 5/12 233, 5/19 235
                       5/26 233, 6/2 240

Average daily calories 4408, carbs 373, fat 134, protein 386.

trained 6 days. 8 hours of cardio.  

For week 8 (6/3-6/9) Get mid-cycle labs. 6 training sessions. 10 hours cardio.


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/3/2021

PULL A
Deadlift 5x145,5x235,5x325,5x415,1x505,1x600 (pr)
Row 10x135,15x250,15x250,15x250,15x250,15x250
Pullup 10,10,10,10,10

3 mile walk

food for 6/2 calories 4309, carbs 315, fat 144, protein 432

bodyweight 6/3 6am 241lbs


----------



## DEADlifter

Congrats on the PR, brother.


----------



## Jin

Yikes. I know Eazy has been busting his ass for a long time, but in many ways, the brother is just warming up. 

You might have to write a memoir someday my friend.


----------



## Thewall

Congrats on pr. Hope to get there!!
how you liking the test npp combo?


----------



## eazy

Thewall said:


> Congrats on pr. Hope to get there!!
> how you liking the test npp combo?



I'm patiently waiting for the magic I read about. 10th week?

So far I have moon face, feel like a water buffalo.


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> feel like a water buffalo.



Obviously because your strength is now comparable to a giant wild beast. Good analogy eazy!


----------



## CJ

eazy said:


> I'm patiently waiting for the magic I read about. 10th week?
> 
> So far I have moon face, feel like a water buffalo.



I never got the "magic" either, just slow steady gains, and they kept coming after the cycle was over, strength kept increasing.


----------



## Send0

Eazy, I'm looking to try NPP for my next blast. Can you tell me if you are doing injects ED, or are you doing EOD?


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> Eazy, I'm looking to try NPP for my next blast. Can you tell me if you are doing injects ED, or are you doing EOD?



I inject it everyday.


----------



## Jin

eazy said:


> I inject it everyday.



Why he always has to be an overachiever, I know not. 

Completely unnecessary. But so are your squat workouts..,,,,,,


----------



## eazy

Jin said:


> Why he always has to be an overachiever, I know not.
> 
> Completely unnecessary. But so are your squat workouts..,,,,,,



I read this...

_* dosing more frequently allows more blood stability and therefore less sides, as most of the steroid induced sides actually come from the fluctuations rather than the actual numbers.

*_and this...



_*The more often you pin the better your body handles*_

_*people do not like pinning often.*_

_*some people don’t have any noticeable side effects so this difference in timing means little to them. Aka “personal preference”


*_I draw a weeks worth on Sunday. I back it out far enough that the plunger is not in the oil.




You would get lots of laughs if you could see all the little things I do day in day out because I read it was optimal or somehow beneficial.


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/4/2021

PUSH A
Fly 15x25,15x25,15x25,15x25,15x25
Rear Raise 15x25,15x25,15x25,15x25,15x25
Front Raise 15x10,15x10,15x10,15x10,15x10
Side Raise 15x25,15x25,15x25,15x25,15x25
Curl 15x90,15x90,15x90,15x90,15x90
Tricep Press 15x40,15x40,15x40,15x40,15x40

3 mile walk

food for 6/3 calories 4272, carbs 373, fat 127, protein 405

bodyweight 6/4 4am 242lbs


----------



## eazy

Jin said:


> Completely unnecessary. But so are your squat workouts..,,,,,,



How do you know how much is enough?


----------



## 1bigun11

eazy said:


> How do you know how much is enough?



When the sidewalk cracks under your feet when you walk.


----------



## Jin

eazy said:


> How do you know how much is enough?



After I did that one squat workout of yours and wasn’t able to run, get up off the toilet or recover from it after 7 days. I deemed that “too much”.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Nothing wrong with a lot of volume if it works for you and you can recover good.

Average recovery time for muscles is usually 48 hrs to 72 hours. Sleep is when the muscles actually grow.

I would never be able to recover fast enough and keep going like you do.

You are like Wolverine from the X-Men or something.

If my goal was strength, I would do 5 sets of 5 reps. For a combo of muscle growth and strength I would do 4 sets of 6 reps.

For muscle growth, I been doing 3 sets of 10 reps on main and  accessory lifts, 2 sets of high reps on isolated pump lifts.

To reduce body fat, I would do more walking, biking, and swimming.

That's just me though. If I had your energy I would probably do more. Arnold did crazy volume.
Somebody get this guy a Superman costume! :32 (18):


----------



## Send0

Skullcrusher said:


> Arnold did crazy volume.



This is actually a semi myth. Arnold, and other classic body builders, only did crazy volume leading up to going on stage. Their off season routine was much more reasonable in regards to volume.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Send0 said:


> This is actually a semi myth. Arnold, and other classic body builders, only did crazy volume leading up to going on stage. Their off season routine was much more reasonable in regards to volume.



Vince Gironda - German Volume Training


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Vince Gironda - German Volume Training



GVT is fukkin stupid. Yeah I said it!!!   :32 (18):


----------



## Send0

Skullcrusher said:


> Vince Gironda - German Volume Training



Yes, I'm aware of it... I practiced it... But it's still not what they used in their off season. It was really only used for contest prep.


----------



## Send0

Skullcrusher said:


> Vince Gironda - German Volume Training



https://youtu.be/3rhaq5AnB6w


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/5/2021

LEGS
Squat 5x150,3x240,2x330,2x380,1x420,1x450
Squat 30x135,30x135,30x135,30x135,30x135

3 mile walk

food for 6/4 calories 4310, carbs 375, fat 129, protein 408

bodyweight 6/5 4am 243lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/6/2021

PUSH B
Bench 3x135,3x225,1x275,1x315,1x365,0x405 got pinned. had to crawl out like a little bitch.

3 mile walk

food for 6/5 calories 4317, carbs 318, fat 158, protein 408

bodyweight 6/6 8am 239lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/7/2021

LEGS
Squat 160x5,205x5,245x5,265x5,305x5,345x10
Leg Curl 90x10,90x10,90x10

3 mile walk

food for 6/6 calories 4248, carbs 344, fat 149, protein 406

bodyweight 6/7 6am 242lbs


----------



## eazy

narrator: “it was at this moment, he knew he was in trouble”


----------



## Send0

You're living my life! :32 (18):

That's probably one of the only things I don't like about that rack (fitness reality), lack of 1" hole spacing for doing bench press... but for the price it becomes really hard to complain too much about it.


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/8/2021

PULL B
Barbell Row 15x250,15x250,15x250,15x250,15x250
Lat Pull Down 25x95,25x95,25x95,25x95,25x95
One Arm DB Row 25x40,25x40,25x40,25x40,25x40
Curl 15x60,15x60,15x60,15x60,15x60
Pullup 10,10,10,10,10

3 mile walk

food for 6/7 calories 4299, carbs 419, fat 117, protein 415

bodyweight 6/8 4am 242lbs


----------



## eazy




----------



## Jin

eazy said:


>



In April you had amazingly healthy cholesterol levels. Was that off cycle?

You seem to really get affected by aas in the lipids.


----------



## eazy

Jin said:


> In April you had amazingly healthy cholesterol levels. Was that off cycle?
> 
> You seem to really get affected by aas in the lipids.



Yes, April labs were one week into cycle, making sure gear was real.


----------



## Send0

TUDCA, NAC, Citrus Bergamot, and if you're not afraid of it... Then cardarine, will all help with triglycerides and LDL significantly.

HDL is a much harder nut to crack. NAC will help a little bit, but it's negligible. I've had some minor success with mega dosing cod fish liver oil. Anytime a 19nor is involved, cholesterol suffers quite a bit.

I'm a little surprised with your estrogen sitting at 103. I am an advocate for letting estrogen run as high as you can tolerate, as it is neuroprotective, and it helps to regulate things like cholesterol pretty well.

I will say this... if these are your values on NPP... then please never use Tren.

On another note... I'm jealous of your fasted glucose numbers :32 (16):


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> TUDCA, NAC, Citrus Bergamot, and if you're not afraid of it... Then cardarine, will all help with triglycerides and LDL significantly.
> 
> HDL is a much harder nut to crack. NAC will help a little bit, but it's negligible. I've had some minor success with mega dosing cod fish liver oil. Anytime a 19nor is involved, cholesterol suffers quite a bit.
> 
> I'm a little surprised with your estrogen sitting at 103. I am an advocate for letting estrogen run as high as you can tolerate, as it is neuroprotective, and it helps to regulate things like cholesterol pretty well.
> 
> I will say this... if these are your values on NPP... then please never use Tren.
> 
> On another note... I'm jealous of your fasted glucose numbers :32 (16):



Tren is absolutely in my future.

Lipids not as bad as they were in NOV and JAN labs, I'll take it.


----------



## Send0

Then when you do, definitely take all the supplements I referenced earlier. The values from Tren are easily 2x worse than Deca or NPP... if not higher.

Also, not being a jerk... rather trying to be a good brother. Saying your values aren't as bad in Nov/Dec does not imply that your current values are positive. You're an adult, so I won't beat on this horse. I do enjoy what you bring to this forum, and just want to make sure you're healthy and safe while pursuing our hobby.

I'm off the soap box now. I wish more people got blood work done regularly like you do, and I wish more people shared them publicly. Thank you for sharing this with us!


----------



## Jin

Nah, we’re all different. 

Run the tren IMO and then make your decision based off that bloodwork. 

IME lipids come back after about a month off tren. OP’s lipids are really good while off so....

my .02


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/9/2021

LEGS
Squat 160x5,205x5,245x5,285x3,325x3,365x7
Leg Curl 90x10,90x10,90x10

3 mile walk

food for 6/8 calories 4305, carbs 406, fat 138, protein 362

bodyweight 6/9 6am 242lbs


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> Saying your values aren't as bad in Nov/Dec does not imply that your current values are positive.



I suppose out of range can't be positive. 

If you knew you were doing something that would affect the test, and your results were not as good as April but not as poor as January, wouldn't you just note the trend and move on knowing you caused it.

What can you tell me about out of range T3 and T4?


----------



## eazy

week 8 (6/3-6/9) of 16 complete

500mg test cyp -- 500mg NPP -- 50mg dbol 

blood pressure  6/4 118/78, 6/7 120/76, 6/9 124/78

sides--acne. no AI.

bodyweight 4/14 221, 4/21 231, 4/28 230, 5/5 237, 5/12 233, 5/19 235
                       5/26 233, 6/2 240, 6/9 242

Average daily calories 4321, carbs 372, fat 140, protein 396.

trained 6 days. 8 hours of cardio.  

For week 9 (6/10-6/16) 6 training sessions. 10 hours cardio.  no changes to supplements or pharma. fat to high, more carb less fat.


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/10/2021

PUSH A
Fly 15x25,15x25,15x25,15x25,15x25
Rear Raise 15x25,15x25,15x25,15x25,15x25
Front Raise 15x10,15x10,15x10,15x10,15x10
Side Raise 15x25,15x25,15x25,15x25,15x25
Curl 15x90,15x90,15x90,15x90,15x90
Tricep Press 15x40,15x40,15x40,15x40,15x40

3 mile walk

food for 6/9 calories 4494, carbs 377, fat 164, protein 368

bodyweight 6/10 4am 243lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/11/2021

PULL A
Burpee 7
Deadlift 5x180,5x225,5x270,5x290,5x340,5x380 
Row 10x135,15x250,15x250,15x250,15x250,15x250,10x275
Pullup 10,10,10,10,10

3 mile walk

food for 6/10 calories 4317, carbs 380, fat 137, protein 411

bodyweight 6/11 6am 243lbs


----------



## Skullcrusher

Man them burpees are killer. I tried them and about died.


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> Man them burpees are killer. I tried them and about died.



I don't like them. Usually means I need more of it.


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> I don't like them. Usually means I need more of it.



If you are trying to lose weight you are already doing what you need to do with high volume leg workouts and walking.

It will happen, just takes time.


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/12/2021

LEGS
Burpee 7
Squat 160x5,205x5,245x5,305x5,345x3,385x11

3 mile walk

food for 6/11 calories 4402, carbs 445, fat 110, protein 414

bodyweight 6/12 4am 242lbs


----------



## Snachito

You've done an amazing job and look good!! You didn't make it to where you are now overnight so slow and steady you will reach your goal!!


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/13/2021

PUSH A
Burpee 8
Bench 3x135,3x225,1x275,1x315,1x365,0x405 

3 mile walk

food for 6/12 calories 4290, carbs 398, fat 101, protein 408

bodyweight 6/13 6am 242lbs


----------



## Jin

I think I’m going to start doing burpees for conditioning. 

You get stapled again with 405?


----------



## eazy

Jin said:


> I think I’m going to start doing burpees for conditioning.
> 
> You get stapled again with 405?



Yep. Crawl of shame.


----------



## Skullcrusher

I have never seen someone have such good progress as you in such a short amount of time.

Really impressive!


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/14/2021

LEGS
Squat 165x5,210x5,250x5,270x5,315x5,350x20

3 mile walk

food for 6/13 calories 4270, carbs 393, fat 96, protein 437

bodyweight 6/14 4am 241lbs


----------



## Jin

Holy ****ing shit. Great work. ToolSteel and Dave Hurt have both reppped 405 for 20. I bet you’re the third guy I know on this board to do that someday soonish. I think my best is 14-15.


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/15/2021

PULL B
Burpee 7
Barbell Row 10x280,10x280,10x280,10x280,10x280
Lat Pull Down 25x95,25x95,25x95,25x95,25x95
One Arm DB Row 25x40,25x40,25x40,25x40,25x40
Curl 15x60,15x60,15x60,15x60,15x60
Pullup 10,10,10,10,10

3 mile walk

food for 6/14 calories 4280, carbs 396, fat 97, protein 418

bodyweight 6/15 4am 243lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/16/2021

LEGS
Squat 165x5,210x5,250x5,290x3,330x3,370x3,420x1,510x2 (PR)

3 mile walk

food for 6/15 calories 4320, carbs 394 fat 104, protein 430

bodyweight 6/16 6am 244lbs


----------



## quackattack

Congrats on the PR.  Are you planning on doing any powerlifting meets?


----------



## eazy

quackattack said:


> Congrats on the PR.  Are you planning on doing any powerlifting meets?



maybe. but now need to find a non tested federation. 

more interested in doing the work it would take to do a bodybuilding show.


----------



## Mr._Goodington

Awesome log man, very solid transformation.  Will be following along, thank you for doing this.


----------



## eazy

week 9 (6/10-6/16) of 16 complete

800mg test cyp -- 700mg NPP -- 350mg dbol 

blood pressure  6/11 110/52, 6/14 128/74, 6/16 120/78

sides--acne. no AI.

bodyweight 4/14 221, 4/21 231, 4/28 230, 5/5 237, 5/12 233, 5/19 235
                       5/26 233, 6/2 240, 6/9 242, 6/16 244

Average daily calories 4309, carbs 401, fat 106, protein 416.

trained 7 days. 10 hours of cardio.  

For week 10 (6/17-6/23) 350mg tren, 350mg npp, 800mg test c, 350mg dbol. 7 training sessions. 10 hours cardio.


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/17/2021

PUSH A
Fly 15x25,15x25,15x25,15x25,15x25
Rear Raise 15x25,15x25,15x25,15x25,15x25
Front Raise 15x10,15x10,15x10,15x10,15x10
Side Raise 15x25,15x25,15x25,15x25,15x25
Curl 15x90,15x90,15x90,15x90,15x90

3 mile walk

food for 6/16 calories 4284, carbs 407, fat 105, protein 410

bodyweight 6/17 6am 246lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/18/2021

PULL A
Burpee 7
Deadlift 5x145,5x235,5x325,5x415,5x505 
Row 10x135,10x285,10x285,10x285,10x285,10x285
Pullup 10,10,10,10,10

3 mile walk

food for 6/17 calories 4293, carbs 353, fat 142, protein 404

bodyweight 6/18 5am 247lbs


----------



## quackattack

Beast top set on the deadlifts!


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/19/2021

LEGS
Burpee 9
Squat 150x5,240x5,290x3,330x3,380x3,405x10

3 mile walk

food for 6/18 calories 4305, carbs 463, fat 87, protein 428

bodyweight 6/19 5am 248lbs


----------



## Jin

Any day now….. 

You have all my squat PRs. Just post them after you’ve eclipsed them…. With a SSB!


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/20/2021

PUSH A
Burpee 2
Bench 3x135,3x225,1x275,1x315,1x365,0x405 

3 mile walk

food for 6/19 calories 4368, carbs 347, fat 147, protein 417

bodyweight 6/20 6am 248lbs


----------



## Jin

eazy said:


> Training for 6/20/2021
> 
> PUSH A
> Burpee 2
> Bench 3x135,3x225,1x275,1x315,1x365,0x405
> 
> 3 mile walk
> 
> food for 6/19 calories 4368, carbs 347, fat 147, protein 417
> 
> bodyweight 6/20 6am 248lbs



………..


----------



## PZT

tell us a story of the 405 set, eazy!!


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/21/2021

3 mile walk

food for 6/20 calories 3563, carbs 403, fat 170, protein 147

bodyweight 6/21 4am 244lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/22/2021

Squat 150x20,225x30,225x30,225x30,225x30,225x30

3 mile walk

food for 6/21 calories 3139, carbs 248, fat 78, protein 357

bodyweight 6/22 4am 244lbs


----------



## PZT

how the fk you typo that many timez???


fkin nuttin reps bro


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/23/2021

Squat 150x10,240x10,315x20,315x20,240x20,150x20

3 mile walk

food for 6/22 calories 3315, carbs 281 fat 68, protein 366

bodyweight 6/23 4am 244lbs


----------



## eazy




----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


>



Where's the plates?!


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> Where's the plates?!


----------



## Jin

eazy said:


>



Don’t look a Gif-horse in the mouth. He might take your head off.

Is that 495? Looking great man. Following you is exciting. Cant wait to see where you end up strength wise and physique wise.


----------



## eazy

Jin said:


> Don’t look a Gif-horse in the mouth. He might take your head off.
> 
> Is that 495? Looking great man. Following you is exciting. Cant wait to see where you end up strength wise and physique wise.



510 bar is 60


----------



## eazy

week 10 (6/17-6/23) of 16 complete

350mg tren, 350mg npp, 800mg test c, 350mg dbol.

blood pressure  6/18 120/78, 6/21 128/70, 6/23 130/78

sides--acne. no AI.

bodyweight 4/14 221, 4/21 231, 4/28 230, 5/5 237, 5/12 233, 5/19 235, 5/26 233, 6/2 240, 6/9 242, 6/16 244, 6/23 244.

average daily calories 3757, carbs 339, fat 107, protein 354.

trained 6 days. 10 hours of cardio.  

for week 11 (6/24-6/30)  training: stop PPL, start squat everyday. calories: down to 3500. carbs 350, fat 78, protein 350. 7 training sessions. 10 hours cardio.


----------



## Jin

Stellar in all categories. Meticulous tracking and planning; painful sounding execution!


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/24/2021

Squat 60x5,150x5,240x3,290x3,330x1,380x1
Squat 450x1,500x3,420x1,330x1,240x1,150x1

3 mile walk

food for 6/23 calories 3315, carbs 281 fat 68, protein 366

bodyweight 6/24 4am 245lbs


----------



## Jin

Are you leaning out or getting softer? 

Obviously your strength is increasing. Curious about the physique. 

I did 3x30 @ 225 last summer and was happy with that. Great that you topped that! 

Keep on keeping on brother!!!!

Two guys on this board (that I know of) have hit 405 for 20:

Toolsteel and Dave Hurt
My money is on you being the third. Set your eyes on that goal.


----------



## Thewall

Nice job eazy. How you feeling overall health wise. How are the joints? You are killing it!!


----------



## eazy

Thewall said:


> Nice job eazy. How you feeling overall health wise. How are the joints? You are killing it!!



Thank you. Beside my left shoulder, joints feel great. I'm getting a lot of food, 8-10 hours of sleep per night, plenty of water, and nothing else physical not even yard work.


----------



## eazy

Jin said:


> Are you leaning out or getting softer?



softer.

bloated, moon face, fat. up 37 pounds in 11 weeks.

interesting part is I can see muscle development in traps, shoulders, chest and quads. doesn't look good in pictures though, can't get past my stomach and extra fat rolls.


----------



## Thewall

eazy said:


> Thank you. Beside my left shoulder, joints feel great. I'm getting a lot of food, 8-10 hours of sleep per night, plenty of water, and nothing else physical not even yard work.



so basically you are telling me you are a lifting machine. EAT DRINK LIFT SLEEP. Love it man. I am envious. You will get your goals my friend. Keep killing it!!!


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/25/2021

Squat 60x5,5x150,5x225,5x240,5x255,3x275,3x290
Squat 3x310,1x325,1x340,1x360,1x375,1x395,1x410

3 mile walk

food for 6/24 calories 3455, carbs 286, fat 72, protein 386

bodyweight 6/25 4am 244lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/26/2021

Squat 60x5,5x150,5x225,5x240,5x255,3x275,3x290
Squat 3x310,1x325,1x340,1x360,1x375,1x395,1x410

3 mile walk

food for 6/25 calories 3509, carbs 298, fat 88, protein 361

bodyweight 6/26 5am 244lbs


----------



## Jin

Are you usually squatting on consecutive days?


----------



## eazy

Jin said:


> Are you usually squatting on consecutive days?



Started a Squat Everyday program on 6/22/2021. 

60 seconds rest between sets. add 10lbs to each set once per week.


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/27/2021

Squat 60x5,5x150,5x225,5x240,5x255,3x275,3x290
Squat 3x310,1x325,1x340,1x360,1x375,1x395,1x410 

3 mile walk

food for 6/26 calories 3400, carbs 277, fat 75, protein 385

bodyweight 6/27 7am 242lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/28/2021

Squat 60x5,5x150,5x235,5x250,5x265,3x285,3x300
Squat 3x320,1x335,1x350,1x370,1x385,1x405,1x420

3 mile walk

food for 6/27 calories 3453, carbs 337, fat 98, protein 247

bodyweight 6/28 6am 242lbs


----------



## DEADlifter

I listened to the cassette of Eazy-Duz-It probably a thousand times from start to finish as a kid.  Whenever I read through your thread I hear the intro to We Want Eazy.

Anyways, squatting like that two days in a row is incomprehensible to me.  Your hard work and transformation are inspirational.  Good job, bro.


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> I listened to the cassette of Eazy-Duz-It probably a thousand times from start to finish as a kid.  Whenever I read through your thread I hear the intro to We Want Eazy.
> 
> Anyways, squatting like that two days in a row is incomprehensible to me.  Your hard work and transformation are inspirational.  Good job, bro.



Boy you should have known by now eazy duz it.


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/29/2021

Squat 60x5,5x150,5x235,5x250,5x265,3x285,3x300
Squat 3x320,1x335,1x350,1x370,1x385,1x405,1x420

3 mile walk

food for 6/28 calories 2470, carbs 348, fat 74, protein 111

bodyweight 6/29 4am 240lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 6/30/2021

Squat 60x5,5x150,5x235,5x250,5x265,3x285,3x300
Squat 3x320,1x335,1x350,1x370,1x385,1x405,1x420

3 mile walk

food for 6/29 calories 2670, carbs 297 fat 58, protein 230

bodyweight 6/30 4am 240lbs


----------



## eazy

Goals for July 2021

 1) Train 31 times.

2) Average 2500 calories w/ 250 grams of protein each day.

3) Walk 90 miles.

4) Lose 10 lbs, get to 230lbs. 

5) Squat 405x20, 225x48.


----------



## eazy

week 11 (6/24-6/30) of 16 complete

350mg tren, 350mg npp, 800mg test c, 350mg dbol.

blood pressure  6/25 122/66, 6/28 120/70, 6/30 118/68

sides--nausea. loss of appetite. acne. no AI.

bodyweight 4/14 221, 4/21 231, 4/28 230, 5/5 237, 5/12 233, 5/19 235
                       5/26 233, 6/2 240, 6/9 242, 6/16 244, 6/23 244, 6/30 240.

average daily calories 3148, carbs 285, fat 86, protein 285.

trained 7 days. 10 hours of cardio.  

for week 12 (7/1-7/7)  calories: down to 2500. 7 training sessions. 5 hours cardio. pharma: stop dbol. 500mg tren, 500 mg npp, 800 mg test c.


----------



## TeddyBear

240, 2500 calories!
405x20 on squats! 
wow


----------



## PZT

gotta see the 405x20, dooooo it


----------



## Spear

Great log man. I'm sorry that I'm late to the party, but following along now. Great work, you're a machine.


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/1/2021

Squat 60x5,5x150,5x235,5x250,5x265,3x285,3x300
Squat 3x320,1x335,1x350,1x370,1x385,1x405,1x420

3 mile walk

food for 6/30 calories 3970, carbs 292, fat 177, protein 291

bodyweight 7/1 6am 244lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/2/2021

Squat 60x5,5x150,5x235,5x250,5x265,3x285,3x300
Squat 3x320,1x335,1x350,1x370,1x385,1x405,1x420

3 mile walk

food for 7/1 calories 2540, carbs 218, fat 53, protein 275

bodyweight 7/2 5am 244lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/3/2021

Squat 60x5,5x150,5x235,5x250,5x265,3x285,3x300
Squat 3x320,1x335,1x350,1x370,1x385,1x405,1x420

1 mile walk

food for 7/2 calories 3050, carbs 358, fat 87, protein 206

bodyweight 7/3 7am 244lbs


----------



## Deadhead

Nice log!


----------



## sfw509

Killin it bro. Nice work.


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/4/2021

Squat 60x5,5x160,5x245,5x260,5x275,3x295,3x310
Squat 3x330,1x345,1x360,1x380,1x395,1x415,1x430

1 mile walk

food for 7/3 calories 3100, carbs 298, fat 78, protein 276

bodyweight 7/4 8am 242lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/5/2021

Squat 60x5,5x160,5x245,5x260,5x275,3x295,3x310
Squat 3x330,1x345,1x360,1x380,1x395,1x415,1x430

1 mile walk

food for 7/4 calories 3433, carbs 300, fat 159, protein 245

bodyweight 7/5 6am 241 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/6/2021

Squat 60x5,5x160,5x245,5x260,5x275,3x295,3x310
Squat 3x330,1x345,1x360,1x380,1x395,1x415,1x430

1 mile walk

food for 7/5 calories 1465, carbs 122, fat 28, protein 155

bodyweight 7/6 7am 237 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/7/2021

Squat 60x5,5x160,5x245,5x260,5x275,3x295,3x310
Squat 3x330,1x345,1x360,1x380,1x395,1x415,1x430

1 mile walk

food for 7/6 calories 2075, carbs 237, fat 57, protein 169

bodyweight 7/7 6am 237 lbs


----------



## Spear

Eazy,

Sorry that I haven't read every page, and i'm guessing you have touched on this, but I had a question.

What is your end goal? I know it's the 220lbs lean, but did you want to compete in body building, do a strength comp or anything like that? Just curious.

Hope your day is going well,
Spear


----------



## eazy

Spear said:


> Eazy,
> 
> Sorry that I haven't read every page, and i'm guessing you have touched on this, but I had a question.
> 
> What is your end goal? I know it's the 220lbs lean, but did you want to compete in body building, do a strength comp or anything like that? Just curious.
> 
> Hope your day is going well,
> Spear


Nothing that interesting. Just to take some pictures and say I did it.

That will be my 50th birthday. I want to have a pro-style photoshoot as I see in magazines. 

Then I'll diet back down to around 200 and live the rest of my life around 15%.

I've spent my whole life fat. What a 50th birthday present, the best shape I've ever been in.

I made it to 203lbs but forgot to take a picture before the bulk started.


----------



## Spear

damn, Eazy! That is some motivating stuff right there. Well done man!

That put a big smile on my face. You're inspiring. 

Would you mind telling me what your diet was like at your biggest? And from that, what was the most difficult to give up/cut out?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Hell yeah man! That's what I like to see! Your progress is amazing. There is no greater gift we can give to ourselves than taking good care of our bodies. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jin

Demi god status.


----------



## PZT

incredible work


----------



## eazy

Spear said:


> damn, Eazy! That is some motivating stuff right there. Well done man!
> 
> That put a big smile on my face. You're inspiring.
> 
> Would you mind telling me what your diet was like at your biggest? And from that, what was the most difficult to give up/cut out?


I was in the 400's. I started off just logging. Ignore the times, my diary is setup to eat every 2 hours now.

I didn't give up or cut out anything. Just learned how to fit it in to that days macro and calorie goal. 

Typical day: fast food breakfast, alcohol, pizza for dinner, chicken wings


----------



## PZT

i miss hot pocket tasting like they did when I was a teenager


----------



## eazy

PZT said:


> i miss hot pocket tasting like they did when I was a teenager


I could say that about a lot of food. Like I could swear some cereals like fruity pebbles don't taste as I remember them either.


----------



## PZT

eazy said:


> I could say that about a lot of food. Like I could swear some cereals like fruity pebbles don't taste as I remember them either.


can not agree, fruity peebles is my shit right now hahaha


----------



## PZT

Little Debbie snack!!!! man I use to love those fkers.


----------



## eazy

week 12 (7/1-7/7) of 16 complete

500mg tren, 500 mg npp, 800 mg test c.

blood pressure  7/2 124/70, 7/5 102/58, 7/7 122/74

sides-- 0 of 10 sense of well-being. acne. no AI.

bodyweight 4/5 203, 4/14 221, 4/21 231, 4/28 230, 5/5 237, 5/12 233, 
5/19 235, 5/26 233, 6/2 240, 6/9 242, 6/16 248, 6/23 244, 6/30 240,
7/7 237.

average daily calories 2515, carbs 245, fat 71, protein 215.

trained 7 days. 5 hours of cardio.  

for week 13 (7/8-7/14)  calories: 2500. 7 training sessions. 3 hours cardio. pharma: 500mg tren, 500 mg npp, 800 mg test c.


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/8/2021

Squat 60x5,5x160,5x245,5x260,5x275,3x295,3x310
Squat 3x330,1x345,1x360,1x380,1x395,1x415,1x430

1 mile walk

food for 7/7 calories 2720, carbs 327, fat 72, protein 215

bodyweight 7/8 6am 239 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/9/2021

Squat 5x60,5x160,5x245,5x260,5x275,3x295,3x310
Squat 3x330,1x345,1x360,1x380,1x395,1x415,1x430
Row  10x135,10x135,10x135
Curl 10x25,10x25,10x25
OHP 5x25,5x25,5x25
Incline Bench 5x25,5x25,5x25
Front Raise 5x5,5x5,5x5
Lat Pull Down 10x50,10x50,10x50
Deadlift 10x135,10x135,10x135

1 mile walk

food for 7/8 calories 3501, carbs 222, fat 169, protein 278

bodyweight 7/9 7am 241 lbs


----------



## Skullcrusher

Holy shit, incredible work!


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/10/2021

Squat 5x60,3x150,3x240,20x315
Deadlift 10x235,10x235,10x235
Row  10x225,10x225,10x225
Lat Pull Down 10x50,10x50,10x50
Curl 10x25,10x25,10x25
OHP 5x25,5x25,5x25
Incline Bench 5x25,5x25,5x25
Front Raise 5x5,5x5,5x5

1 mile walk

food for 7/9 calories 2790, carbs 327, fat 88, protein 209

bodyweight 7/10 5am 244 lbs


----------



## eazy

PZT said:


> Little Debbie snack!!!! man I use to love those fkers.


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> I was in the 400's. I started off just logging. Ignore the times, my diary is setup to eat every 2 hours now.
> 
> I didn't give up or cut out anything. Just learned how to fit it in to that days macro and calorie goal.
> 
> Typical day: fast food breakfast, alcohol, pizza for dinner, chicken wings



I miss eating dirty soooooo f'n much. I love junk food and fast food. I used to throw a little bit into my diet on occasion to replace a meal. My insulin sensitivity is improving. Hopefully by the end of the year I'll be celebrating by shoving fist fulls of hamburgers, pizza, wings, and cakes into my face.



eazy said:


> I could say that about a lot of food. Like I could swear some cereals like fruity pebbles don't taste as I remember them either.



To me, cereals taste better now then when I was a kid. It would make sense, as I'm pretty sure they stuff even more sugar into them now. LOL



PZT said:


> can not agree, fruity peebles is my shit right now hahaha



before my diet change, I used to look forward to killing myself on leg day to the point of throwing up a little. Because I'd reward myself with a giant bowl of Captain Crunch Berries, and for milk I'd take 2 scoops of creamy vanilla isopure and mix it with water. I already love cereal, but to me it tastes 5x better with protein as the milk instead of actual milk 🤤



eazy said:


> week 12 (7/1-7/7) of 16 complete
> 
> 500mg tren, 500 mg npp, 800 mg test c.
> 
> blood pressure  7/2 124/70, 7/5 102/58, 7/7 122/74
> 
> sides-- 0 of 10 sense of well-being. acne. no AI.
> 
> bodyweight 4/5 203, 4/14 221, 4/21 231, 4/28 230, 5/5 237, 5/12 233,
> 5/19 235, 5/26 233, 6/2 240, 6/9 242, 6/16 248, 6/23 244, 6/30 240,
> 7/7 237.
> 
> average daily calories 2515, carbs 245, fat 71, protein 215.
> 
> trained 7 days. 5 hours of cardio.
> 
> for week 13 (7/8-7/14)  calories: 2500. 7 training sessions. 3 hours cardio. pharma: 500mg tren, 500 mg npp, 800 mg test c.



Wow, when did the Tren start? I have to go back to the beginning of June and catch up on this thread! I see your calories are also cut down. Not that I ever stood a chance, but I'm going to have a hell of a time trying to catch you now.

Keep killing it brother!



eazy said:


> View attachment 12440



mmmm, little debbie!!! Remember star crunch and zebra cakes 🤤? Those were my go-to in middle school and high school. I haven't had one in years, but you know I'm staring them down everytime I pass the bread and baked good section of the grocery store.😂


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> Wow, when did the Tren start


As soon as you said it was a bad idea. That must mean if I'm willing to risk the tradeoffs, gonna work great.


Send0 said:


> your calories are also cut down


Benching 405lbs was no longer in my immediate future. No reason to keep eating so much.

 I had 3 goals 600lb dl, 500lb squat, 405lb bench. Squatted 510x2, DL 600x1, 505x5.


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> As soon as you said it was a bad idea. That must mean if I'm willing to risk the tradeoffs, gonna work great.
> 
> Benching 405lbs was no longer in my immediate future. No reason to keep eating so much.
> 
> I had 3 goals 600lb dl, 500lb squat, 405lb bench. Squatted 510x2, DL 600x1, 505x5.


Got it! And yes, it's all a calculated risk. Tren will transform nearly any schmo willing to take on those risks, and for people who are dedicated (like you) it is next level for sure! It shreds you, is extremely anti-catabolic, and fantastic for strength gains. There's a lot of other interesting things that Tren can do; such as reduce cortisol and has synergies with IGF-1 upregulation _(ironic considering how hard Tren is on the liver)_.

I've never ran two 19-nors together. Definitely looking forward to your week 16 update pictures.


----------



## BrotherIron

Good to see someone else REALLY enjoy squats.


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/11/2021

Squat 5x60,5x160,3x255,3x270,3x285,3x305,3x320
Squat 3x340,1x355,1x370,1x390,1x405,1x425,1x450
Pullup 15,10,10
Pushup 3,3,3

1 mile walk

food for 7/10 calories 2612, carbs 127, fat 118, protein 256

bodyweight 7/11 8am 240 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/12/2021

Squat 5x60,3x150,3x240,20x325
Deadlift 10x235,10x235,10x235
Row  10x225,10x225,10x225
Lat Pull Down 10x50,10x50,10x50
Curl 10x25,10x25,10x25
OHP 5x25,5x25,5x25
Incline Bench 5x25,5x25,5x25
Front Raise 5x5,5x5,5x5

1 mile walk

food for 7/11 calories 2970, carbs 277, fat 74, protein 290

bodyweight 7/12 5am 240 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/13/2021

Squat 5x60,5x160,3x255,3x270,3x285,3x305,3x320
Squat 3x340,1x355,1x370,1x390,1x405,1x425,1x450
Barbell Row 5x135,5x225,5x275,5x290,5x315
Pushup 5,5,4

1 mile walk

food for 7/12 calories 2700, carbs 272, fat 61, protein 277

bodyweight 7/13 5am 240lbs


----------



## Skullcrusher

What happened to your avatar?


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> What happened to your avatar?


I don't look like that anymore. So fat now lol


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> I don't look like that anymore. So fat now lol


I kind of doubt that but there's lots of stuff you could use as an avatar.


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/14/2021

Squat 5x60,3x150,3x240,20x330,10x240,10x240,10x240
Lat Pull Down 10x50,10x50,10x50
Curl 10x25,10x25,10x25
OHP 5x25,5x25,5x25
Incline Bench 5x25,5x25,5x25
Front Raise 5x5,5x5,5x5

1 mile walk

food for 7/13 calories 2978, carbs 287, fat 96, protein 240

bodyweight 7/14 6am 242 lbs


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> I kind of doubt that


I've gained 45lbs in 12 weeks. If I'm lucky 2lbs was muscle. The rest is water and bloat.

moon face, water buffalo.


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> I've gained 45lbs in 12 weeks. If I'm lucky 2lbs was muscle. The rest is water and bloat.
> 
> moon face, water buffalo.



What has changed? Did you come off a cycle or something?

From what I can see you are still putting in some really incredible work.


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> What has changed? Did you come off a cycle or something?
> 
> From what I can see you are still putting in some really incredible work.


still on cycle. I cut the calories by 1500 per day. Gaining too much weight too fast. 

Now I understand why it's important to be lean when the cycle starts.


----------



## Skullcrusher

I think it's pretty normal to put on water weight when bulking.

Even though 45 lbs is a pretty big jump, you have proven that you are willing to do whatever it takes.

You can sweat it off later with diet and cardio.

Give yourself some credit!


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> still on cycle. I cut the calories by 1500 per day. Gaining too much weight too fast.
> 
> Now I understand why it's important to be lean when the cycle starts.


Being lean helps, but water and bloat is also related to compound selection. You are running dbol; which is known for it's water retention/bloat. You are also running NPP; which also creates some water retention, but not as bad as it's long ester cousin _(Nandrolone decanoate... aka Deca). _With these compounds, if you want to mitigate bloat then very tight diet management is a must. Ironically, drinking more water can actually help since it is an excellent diuretic on its own.

With that said, the bloat will come down when those compounds drop out of your cycle. So I wouldn't worry about the bloat too much as long as your blood pressure is good to go. However you do have the right idea on changing your diet... I just think I would've done it by making a minor reduction of calories _(i.e. 500 calories)_, and focused more on changing the carb sources _(i.e. more fiberous carbs, and conservative amount of starchy carbs)_.

I won't lie, I'd like to see a picture of eazy in full moon-face mode.  😂


----------



## eazy

week 13 (7/8-7/14) of 16 complete

500mg tren, 500 mg npp, 800 mg test c.

blood pressure  7/9 110/58, 7/12 102/64, 7/14 112/62

sides--  no AI.

bodyweight 4/5 203, 4/14 221, 4/21 231, 4/28 230, 5/5 237, 5/12 233, 
5/19 235, 5/26 233, 6/2 240, 6/9 242, 6/16 248, 6/23 244, 6/30 240,
7/7 237, 7/14 242

average daily calories 2802, carbs 242, fat 91, protein 251.

trained 7 days. 3 hours of cardio.  

for week 14 (7/15-7/21)  calories: 2500 w/ 250g protein. 7 training sessions. 3 hours cardio. pharma: 500mg tren, 500 mg npp, 800 mg test c.


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/15/2021

Squat 5x60,5x160,3x255,3x270,3x285,3x305,3x320
Squat 3x340,1x355,1x370,1x390,1x405,1x425,1x450
Row 5x135,5x225,5x275,5x290,5x315,5x315,5x315
Pushup 5,5,5

1 mile walk

food for 7/14 calories 2675, carbs 239, fat 83, protein 240

bodyweight 7/15 4am 243lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/16/2021

Squat 5x60,5x160,3x255,3x270,3x285,3x305,10x330
Squat 3x340,1x355,1x370,1x390,1x405,1x425,1x450
Deadlift 5x145,3x235,3x325,3x410,5x505

1 mile walk

food for 7/15 calories 3095, carbs 286, fat 69, protein 327

bodyweight 7/16 5am 242 lbs


----------



## PZT

awesome set of deads after that squat volume man


----------



## eazy

PZT said:


> awesome set of deads after that squat volume man


thank you


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/17/2021

Squat 5x60,5x160,3x245,3x280,3x295,3x315,3x330
Squat 3x350,1x365,1x380,1x400,1x415,1x435,1x470
Lat Pull Down 10x50,10x50,10x50
Curl 10x25,10x25,10x25
OHP 5x25,5x25,5x25
Incline Bench 5x25,5x25,5x25
Front Raise 5x5,5x5,5x5

1 mile walk

food for 7/16 calories 2978, carbs 287, fat 96, protein 240

bodyweight 7/17 6am 243lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/18/2021

Squat 5x60,3x150,3x240,3x330,1x405
Row 5x135,5x225,3x275,3x290,3x330,3x330,3x330

1 mile walk

food for 7/17 calories 3130, carbs 229, fat 120, protein 248

bodyweight 7/18 7am 243 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/19/2021

Squat 5x60,5x160,3x245,3x245,3x245,3x245,3x245
Deadlift 5x145,3x235,3x325,3x325,3x325

1 mile walk

food for 7/18 calories 3147, carbs 241, fat 135, protein 275

bodyweight 7/19 6am 240lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/20/2021

Squat 5x60,10x150,10x150,10x150
pushup 10,10,10
pullup 10,10,10

1 mile walk

food for 7/19 calories 3008, carbs 245, fat 85, protein 306

bodyweight 7/20 7am 239 lbs


----------



## Spear

How are you feeling at that body weight?


----------



## eazy

Spear said:


> How are you feeling at that body weight?


I hate it. abs are gone. moon face. water buffalo.

I went from walking 10 miles per day at a time, to barely making it through 1 mile.

I did squat the last 30 days in a row. Can barely get in and out of the car (have to sit down into it) or go to the bathroom. could be a factor.

Can't wait to get back down to 205 and see what that looks like with a better bf%.


----------



## DEADlifter

Just catching back up, eazy.  I noticed your squats today were very different than what you have been doing.  Is that by design or did something happen?


----------



## eazy

DEADlifter said:


> Just catching back up, eazy.  I noticed your squats today were very different than what you have been doing.  Is that by design or did something happen?


Today was the last day. All my training is going to change. No more brute force. momentum. body english. 

slow controlled reps. learning mind-muscle connection. 

I don't want to focus on getting stronger, I want to build my body. I'm beginning to believe those are two different things.


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> Today was the last day. All my training is going to change. No more brute force. momentum. body english.
> 
> slow controlled reps. learning mind-muscle connection.
> 
> I don't want to focus on getting stronger, I want to build my body. I'm beginning to believe those are two different things.



You can do both.

Based off of a 450 lb 1 rep max for squat...

Depending on goal...just for example, nothing carved in stone...

Power - 400.00 lbs - 5 x 5
Strength Hypertrophy - 387.50 lbs - 4 x 6
Hypertrophy Strength - 362.50 lbs - 3 x 8
Hypertrophy - 350.00 - 3 x 9
Hypertrophy Endurance - 337.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Endurance Hypertrophy - 322.50 - 3 x 12


----------



## Spear

eazy said:


> I hate it. abs are gone. moon face. water buffalo.
> 
> I went from walking 10 miles per day at a time, to barely making it through 1 mile.
> 
> I did squat the last 30 days in a row. Can barely get in and out of the car (have to sit down into it) or go to the bathroom. could be a factor.
> 
> Can't wait to get back down to 205 and see what that looks like with a better bf%.


Do you feel stronger with some extra weight on you? I’m not a fan of how I look when I’m bulking, but I’m so much stronger when I’m at a higher bf%. And I think that’s when I’m doing the most damage and rebuilding to muscle.


----------



## eazy

Spear said:


> Do you feel stronger with some extra weight on you? I’m not a fan of how I look when I’m bulking, but I’m so much stronger when I’m at a higher bf%. And I think that’s when I’m doing the most damage and rebuilding to muscle.


Yes much stronger. Especially on pressing movements.


----------



## Spear

eazy said:


> Yes much stronger. Especially on pressing movements.


Looking forward to seeing your cutting progress! You're quite the inspiration man. Keep up the hard work. Your work ethic is pretty awesome.


----------



## eazy

Spear said:


> Looking forward to seeing your cutting progress! You're quite the inspiration man. Keep up the hard work. Your work ethic is pretty awesome.


Thank you


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/21/2021

Lat Pull Down 10x50,10x50,10x50
Curl 10x25,10x25,10x25
OHP 5x25,5x25,5x25
Incline Bench 5x25,5x25,5x25
Front Raise 5x5,5x5,5x5

1 mile walk

food for 7/20 calories 3185, carbs 195, fat 119, protein 326

bodyweight 7/21 6am 239lbs


----------



## eazy

week 15 (7/15-7/21) of 16 complete

500mg tren a, 500 mg npp, 800 mg test c.

blood pressure  7/16 122/70, 7/19 118/70, 7/21 116/68

sides--  no AI.

bodyweight 4/5 203, 4/14 221, 4/21 231, 4/28 230, 5/5 237, 5/12 233, 
5/19 235, 5/26 233, 6/2 240, 6/9 242, 6/16 248, 6/23 244, 6/30 240,
7/7 237, 7/14 242, 7/21 239

average daily calories 3093, carbs 240, fat 105, protein 296.

trained 7 days. 3 hours of cardio.  

for week 16 (7/22-7/28)  calories: 3000 w/ 300g protein. 7 training sessions. 3 hours cardio. pharma: 500mg tren a, 1000 mg test c


----------



## CohibaRobusto

That's amazing blood pressure, and no ai on those doses, wow. I wish I had those genetics! I need ai on 100mg test a week or i break out in acne like a high school kid.


----------



## eazy

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's amazing blood pressure, and no ai on those doses, wow. I wish I had those genetics! I need ai on 100mg test a week or i break out in acne like a high school kid.


I take 10mg of Tadalafil eod to control blood pressure.

I had acne early on. Bathed in dawn soap, tried African black soap, then tried PanOxyl Foaming Acne Wash, it was controlled but not leaving. 
Got _Cephalexin from pet supply place online. cleared it all up in a week, should have done this in the first place._


----------



## Spear

eazy said:


> I take 10mg of Tadalafil eod to control blood pressure.
> 
> I had acne early on. Bathed in dawn soap, tried African black soap, then tried PanOxyl Foaming Acne Wash, it was controlled but not leaving.
> Got _Cephalexin from pet supply place online. cleared it all up in a week, should have done this in the first place._


Very interesting. What dose did you run, and for how long?


----------



## eazy

Spear said:


> Very interesting. What dose did you run, and for how long?


500mg per day. 250mg first thing in the morning. 250mg at night before bed. 7 days. 

I planned for 2 weeks but by day 6 it was all gone.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

eazy said:


> I take 10mg of Tadalafil eod to control blood pressure.
> 
> I had acne early on. Bathed in dawn soap, tried African black soap, then tried PanOxyl Foaming Acne Wash, it was controlled but not leaving.
> Got _Cephalexin from pet supply place online. cleared it all up in a week, should have done this in the first place._


I take 5mg cialis daily, but it doesn't help my blood pressure that much. I've ran doxycycline for acne and it has helped short term at times. Never tried cephalexin though. I may have to try it.


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> I had acne early on. Bathed in dawn soap, tried African black soap, then tried PanOxyl Foaming Acne Wash, it was controlled but not leaving.
> Got _Cephalexin from pet supply place online. cleared it all up in a week, should have done this in the first place._


That is a great tip. I'm going to order some to keep on hand for the future. 

Do you have any skin discoloration where the acne was developing? Thanks!


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/22/2021

PULL
Row  10x135,10x135,10x135
pullup 10,10,10
lat pull down 10x50,10x50,10x50

1-mile walk

food for 7/21 calories 2431, carbs 176, fat 97, protein 235

bodyweight 7/22 4am 239 lbs


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> Do you have any skin discoloration where the acne was developing?


No


----------



## BrotherIron

You must like to walk.  You could do weighted carries to change it up.


----------



## eazy

BrotherIron said:


> You must like to walk.  You could do weighted carries to change it up.


I do. I miss those 10 & 12 mile walks from the first page of this log. 

I think about working weighted carries in and don't. I don't do any conditioning. 

I'm bad about doing what I'm used to doing. Routine.

On some things, it serves me well, on others it does not.


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/23/2021

PUSH
Curl 10x25,10x25,10x25
OHP 5x25,5x25,5x25
Incline Bench 5x25,5x25,5x25
Front Raise 5x5,5x5,5x5
Fly 5x25,5x25,5x25
Pushup 10,10,10

1 mile walk

food for 7/22 calories 3021, carbs 155, fat 111, protein 391

bodyweight 7/23 6am 239lbs


----------



## Thewall

Hey eazy. Great job with the 30 day squats and holding the weight. I have always had difficulty letting the abs go.


----------



## eazy

Thewall said:


> Hey eazy. Great job with the 30 day squats and holding the weight. I have always had difficulty letting the abs go.


thank you.


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/24/2021

PUSH 1
Barbell Bench Press 25x10,25x10,25x10,25x10
Seated Overhead Press  25x10,25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  25x10,25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise  25x10,25x10,25x10,25x10
Fly  25x10,25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 50x10,50x10,50x10,50x10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  25x10,25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10,25x10

1 mile walk

food for 7/23 calories 3129, carbs 229, fat 109, protein 323

bodyweight 7/24 7am 240 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/25

PULL 1
Barbell Bent Over Row 135X10,135X10,135X10
Pull Up 10,10,10
Lat Pull Down 50X10,50X10,50X10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Barbell Curl 75X10,75X10,75X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

1 mile walk

food for 7/24 calories 1846, carbs 135, fat 67, protein 174

bodyweight 7/25 7am 236 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/26/2021

PUSH 1
Barbell Bench Press 25x10,25x10,25x10
Seated Overhead Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise  25x10,25x10,25x10
Fly  25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 50x10,50x10,50x10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10

1 mile walk

food for 7/25 calories 2491, carbs 189, fat 124, protein 246

bodyweight 7/26 6am 239 lbs


----------



## Send0

You've been hanging out in the 235-239lb range for at least a week now. I think your body is starting to accept it's time to cut down. Great job man... can't wait to see what kind of monster is created when you're done with this blast.


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> You've been hanging out in the 235-239lb range for at least a week now. I think your body is starting to accept it's time to cut down. Great job man... can't wait to see what kind of monster is created when you're done with this blast.


Starting today lowering to 2000 calories. I took out all the carbs. Changing pharm to 700 tren a and 350 test c, pulled out the NPP. 

Going to do this for 8 weeks and see where I end up. I expect to get into the 220's.


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/27

PULL 1
Barbell Bent Over Row 135X10,135X10,135X10
Pull Up 10,10,10
Lat Pull Down 50X10,50X10,50X10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Barbell Curl 75X10,75X10,75X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

1 mile walk

food for 7/26 calories 2370, carbs 29, fat 89, protein 319

bodyweight 7/27 6am 239 lbs


----------



## PZT

nicd work eazy


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/28

LEGS 1
Barbell Squat 150X10,150X10,150X10
Leg Extensions 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Lunges 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise 40X10,40X10,40X10
Barbell Romanian Deadlift 135X10,135X10,135X10

1 mile walk

food for 7/27 calories 1970, carbs 45, fat 68, protein 267

bodyweight 7/28 6am 239 lbs


----------



## eazy

week 16 (7/22-7/28) of 16 complete

500mg tren, 500 mg npp, 800 mg test c.

blood pressure  7/23 116/64, 7/26 102/52, 7/28 124/70

sides--  no AI.

bodyweight 4/5 203, 4/14 221, 4/21 231, 4/28 230, 5/5 237, 5/12 233, 
5/19 235, 5/26 233, 6/2 240, 6/9 242, 6/16 248, 6/23 244, 6/30 240,
7/7 237, 7/14 242, 7/21 239, 7/28 239

average daily calories 2396, carbs 112, fat 88, protein 289.

trained 7 days. 3 hours of cardio.  

up next. 8 week cut 
pharma:  700mg tren a, 350 mg test c. .20mcg clen
calories: calories 2000 w/300 grams of protein


----------



## Trendkill

30 days in a row. Insane and fucking cool.


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/29

PUSH 2
Barbell Standing Overhead Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Bench Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Fly   25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Incline Fly  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 50X10,50X10,50X10,50X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 5x10,5x10,5x10

1 mile walk

food for 7/28 calories 1980, carbs 58, fat 67, protein 280

bodyweight 7/29 6am 239 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/30

PULL 2
Trapbar Deadlift 145x10,145x10,145x10
Chin Up 10,10,10
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 50x10,50x10,50x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 10,10,10
Dumbbell Concentration Curls  25x10,25x10,25x10
Barbell Preacher Curl 75x10,75x10,75x10
Barbell Curl 50x10,50x10,50x10

1 mile walk

food for 7/29 calories 2486, carbs 84, fat 98, protein 307

bodyweight 7/30 6am 238 lbs


----------



## eazy

@BerserkLifter screenshot then like this after you see it. not staying up. not popular or the prevailing wisdom.

Basic 12 Week Cycle Idea:

Test. Enanthate or Test. Cypionate Cycle - 400mg/week, two dosages administered every 4 days
Estrogen Blockers during Cycle?
PCT - Aromasin or Arimidex
Any thoughts on Cruising after cycle like a TRT dosage?

Links in red!

To short. 10 weeks is full saturation. 16 is better, get labs if good go to 20.

400 will be an underwhelming disapoointment. start at 750mg. nobody does this, frowned upon general consensus is 500mg which IMO was also underwhelming. 400 is no man's land between more than you have natty at 25 and less than what it takes to get what someone willing to pin is looking for.

Asin and here's why. Arimidex or Aromasin. Which do you prefer and why? go read till your eyes bleed.

 Here are the cliffs:
"Generally people prefer aromasin because it's a suicidal inhibitor. Whereas Arimidex is not. Meaning that it(Arimidex) binds reversibly to the aromatase enzyme through competitive inhibition. Exemestane(Aromasin) is irreversible. It acts as a false substrate for the aromatase enzyme, and is processed to an intermediate that binds irreversibly to the active site of the enzyme causing its inactivation, an effect also known as "suicide inhibition."--aeo1986

Being on trt for life is a big decision at 25. better than PCT if you know you plan to do more blasting in the future. you will keep more of/most of what you gain, that's why I would.

Step one is baseline lab work to find out e2, SHBG, Free T, and Total T. Of course lipids and all the other things but can't make decisions without knowing your baseline.


----------



## eazy

Training for 7/31

LEGS 2
Barbell Squat 150X10,150X10,150X10
Seated Leg Curl 50X10,50X10,50X10
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Lunges 40X10,40X10,40X10

1 mile walk

food for 7/30 calories 2040, carbs 65, fat 82, protein 254

bodyweight 7/31 8am 234 lbs


----------



## eazy

Goals for August 2021

1) Train 31 times.
2) Average 2000 calories w/ 250 grams of protein each day.
3) Walk 26 miles.
4) Lose 10 lbs, get to 224lbs.


----------



## Trump

eazy said:


> Goals for August 2021
> 
> 1) Train 31 times.
> 2) Average 2000 calories w/ 250 grams of protein each day.
> 3) Walk 26 miles.
> 4) Lose 10 lbs, get to 224lbs.


26 miles for the whole month??


----------



## eazy

Trump said:


> 26 miles for the whole month??


Yes twenty six, one mile walks.


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/1/2021

PUSH 1
Barbell Bench Press 25x10,25x10,25x10
Seated Overhead Press 25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press 25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 25x10,25x10,25x10
Fly 25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 50x10,50x10,50x10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback 25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension 25x10,25x10,25x10

1 mile walk

food for 7/31 calories 2091, carbs 120, fat 129, protein 183

bodyweight 8/1 8am 233 lbs


----------



## Skullcrusher

So maybe you could help me understand your weights!

Barbell Bench Press 25x10,25x10,25x10

Does that mean you are only bench pressing 25 lbs total?

Or is it 25 lbs x 2 + 45 lbs for Olympic bar?


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> So maybe you could help me understand your weights!
> 
> Barbell Bench Press 25x10,25x10,25x10
> 
> Does that mean you are only bench pressing 25 lbs total?
> 
> Or is it 25 lbs x 2 + 45 lbs for Olympic bar?


On June 20th I was going for my 405 pr again. I felt a pop, lost all strength, dropped the bar. Shoulder turned purple. Couldn't move my arm or feel my fingers. Went to the ER. X-ray doesn't show anything. 

Still don't know how bad the tear is. It's been a process getting to an orthopedic Dr. I have had two pt appts so far.

I'm not supposed to be doing any pressing.

I'll never ohp or bench with an only bar again. I use a swiss bar, unloaded it weighs 25lbs.

This is why I was squatting everyday. Wasn't pulling the plug on my cycle just because I got hurt.


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> On June 20th I was going for my 405 pr again. I felt a pop, lost all strength, dropped the bar. Shoulder turned purple. Couldn't move my arm or feel my fingers. Went to the ER. X-ray doesn't show anything.
> 
> Still don't know how bad the tear is. It's been a process getting to an orthopedic Dr. I have had two pt appts so far.
> 
> I'm not supposed to be doing any pressing.
> 
> I'll never ohp or bench with an only bar again. I use a swiss bar, unloaded it weighs 25lbs.
> 
> This is why I was squatting everyday. Wasn't pulling the plug on my cycle just because I got hurt.


Sorry, I did not know that.

Maybe you tore a front deltoid?

Where at on the shoulder did it bruise?


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> Sorry, I did not know that.
> 
> Maybe you tore a front deltoid?
> 
> Where at on the shoulder did it bruise?


Bruising was on top and back.

Based on pt intake assessment seems to be the *supraspinatus in the rotator cuff. I'll know for sure after MRI with Ortho.

within last few weeks I rowed 330. Just can't push. It's a weird feeling. Just glad to be able to raise it and move it. Took a couple weeks.*


----------



## Skullcrusher

If it were me I would completely rest the injured side as much as possible for a couple months.

Then I would start with light stretches for 2 weeks, light DB lifting for 2 more weeks.

I would just do single arm dumbbell pushes, presses, raises, and rotations on the healthy side.

Working the uninjured shoulder will benefit the injured side.

Did you know that a single arm DB bench press works the abs?

Anyways, I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Trendkill

Damn eazy. i didn’t know you’d injured that shoulder. I’m very interested  in watching and learning through your rehab process. Good luck man.


----------



## CJ

I don't know how I missed your injury!  Take care of yourself, heal up soon!!!


----------



## eazy

CJ275 said:


> I don't know how I missed your injury!  Take care of yourself, heal up soon!!!


I hadn't said anything. Felt stupid because it was hurting all month and I kept trying it anyway. I was going to shut it down once I got the pr. Famous last words.


----------



## BrotherIron

Take it from someone with a permanently fucked shoulder... don't push it.  

Instead rest and rehab it so it can become stronger or you'll find yourself like me... limping along with presses.


----------



## CJ

eazy said:


> I hadn't said anything. Felt stupid because it was hurting all month and I kept trying it anyway. I was going to shut it down once I got the pr. Famous last words.


That's how I snapped my Achille's. I didn't listen to my body. Sorry to hear about your injury bud.


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/2

PULL 1
Barbell Bent Over Row 135X10,135X10,135X10
Pull Up 10,10,10
Lat Pull Down 50X10,50X10,50X10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Barbell Curl 75X10,75X10,75X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

1 mile walk

food for 8/1 calories 2255, carbs 202, fat 101, protein 166

bodyweight 8/2 6am 235lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/3

LEGS 1
Barbell Squat 150X10,150X10,150X10
Leg Extensions 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Lunges 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise 40X10,40X10,40X10
Barbell Romanian Deadlift 135X10,135X10,135X10

1 mile walk

food for 8/2 calories 2471, carbs 85, fat 99, protein 327

bodyweight 8/3 6am 236 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/4

PUSH 2
Barbell Standing Overhead Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Bench Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Fly   25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Incline Fly  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 50X10,50X10,50X10,50X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 5x10,5x10,5x10

1 mile walk

food for 8/3 calories 2010, carbs 37, fat 77, protein 282

bodyweight 8/4 6am 235 lbs


----------



## eazy

Cut Log

week 1 (7/29-8/4) of 8 complete

700mg tren a, 350mg test c, .40mcg clen

blood pressure  7/30 112/66, 8/2 116/62, 8/4 116/60

sides--  no AI.

bodyweight 7/28 239, 8/4 235

average daily calories 2179, carbs 90, fat 92, protein 257.

trained 7 days. 3 hours of cardio. 

for week 2 (8/5-8/11) calories: 2000 w/250g protein. 7 training sessions. 3 hours cardio. pharma: 700mg tren a, 350mg test c, .80mcg clen (so far well tolerated)


----------



## DEADlifter

How are you liking the new training regimen?


----------



## eazy

DEADlifter said:


> How are you liking the new training regimen?


It's not for me. But I'm going to see it through. I have no idea how to make a mind muscle connection, yet.

Something about putting heavy weight on a barbell and doing several reps is much more appealing to my ego.


----------



## DEADlifter

eazy said:


> It's not for me. But I'm going to see it through. I have no idea how to make a mind muscle connection, yet.
> 
> Something about putting heavy weight on a barbell and doing several reps is much more appealing to my ego.


I totally get that.


----------



## BrotherIron

That's a TON of work performed in a single training session.


----------



## PZT

700mg tren a, I can has all of this eazy???


----------



## eazy

PZT said:


> 700mg tren a, I can has all of this eazy???


I am convinced it's fake or underdosed. This is the 7th week. No night sweats, no paranoia, no aggression, no cough.

Wonder if 1 gram will do the trick?


----------



## PZT

eazy said:


> I am convinced it's fake or underdosed. This is the 7th week. No night sweats, no paranoia, no aggression, no cough.
> 
> Wonder if 1 gram will do the trick?


Yeah the E I got had me sweating bad at 200 a week. And I feel like im getting decent results at 150-175. 700 would probably kill me. I had a buddy do 100 mgs a day for like 3 weeks once and the results were insane but the sides were too. He got that nightmare story backacne that took antibiotics to cure, he throw up after intense sets but fuck my it looked like he had sand under his skin and went from dumbbell shoulder pressing 60s to 100s in a few weeks.


----------



## BrotherIron

eazy said:


> I am convinced it's fake or underdosed. This is the 7th week. No night sweats, no paranoia, no aggression, no cough.
> 
> Wonder if 1 gram will do the trick?


That dose would kill me but I'd be lifting mountains.  The highest I ever ran Tren Ace was at 75mg/ED so 575mg/wk.  My lifts were outta control but I experienced all sides on tren; insomnia, anxiety, lethargy, tren cough (with EVERY shot), etc.


----------



## PZT

but also take into account I have never handled large doses of a single compound well. Like never been able to handle say 100 mg tren ace eod.


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> That dose would kill me but I'd be lifting mountains.  The highest I ever ran Tren Ace was at 75mg/ED so 575mg/wk.  My lifts were outta control but I experienced all sides on tren; insomnia, anxiety, lethargy, tren cough (with EVERY shot), etc.


that closed throat feeling sucks. That's the one side I haven't had many times


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> that closed throat feeling sucks. That's the one side I haven't had many times


I experienced it every time and it didn't matter where I took the shot; pecs, delts, tris, glutes, etc.  I also believe gear 15yrs ago (last time I ran Tren) was better in comparison to what's out there now.


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/5

PULL 2
Trapbar Deadlift 145x10,145x10,145x10
Chin Up 10,10,10
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 50x10,50x10,50x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 10,10,10
Dumbbell Concentration Curls  25x10,25x10,25x10
Barbell Preacher Curl 75x10,75x10,75x10
Barbell Curl 50x10,50x10,50x10

1 mile walk

food for 8/4 calories 1983, carbs 37, fat 75, protein 280

bodyweight 8/5 6am 233 lbs


----------



## Skullcrusher

Great workout.

How does your lower back feel after Trap Bar Deadlifts?


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> Great workout.
> 
> How does your lower back feel after Trap Bar Deadlifts?


I don't feel it in my lower back at all. I'm upright and starting from a higher position. 

Feels more like a squat than a deadlift with oly bar.


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> I don't feel it in my lower back at all. I'm upright and starting from a higher position.
> 
> Feels more like a squat than a deadlift with oly bar.


Check out the muscles used in TB Deadlift vs. TB Squat...









						ExRx.net : Trap Bar Deadlift
					






					exrx.net
				












						ExRx.net : Trap Bar Squat
					






					exrx.net


----------



## Skullcrusher

I used to do them, then tried moving them to leg day. At the time with squats it was too much for me. Might be able to handle both now though.


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> I used to do them, then tried moving them to leg day. At the time with squats it was too much for me. Might be able to handle both now though.


I didn't even know a trap bar squat was a thing.


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> I didn't even know a trap bar squat was a thing.


Yeah me neither at first.

I tried those too standing on some concrete blocks, but if you notice the guy is using an open ended trap bar. I hit my knees a few times and I was done!


----------



## CJ

eazy said:


> Training for 8/5
> 
> PULL 2
> Trapbar Deadlift 145x10,145x10,145x10
> Chin Up 10,10,10
> Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 50x10,50x10,50x10
> Cable Rope Face Pull 10,10,10
> Dumbbell Concentration Curls  25x10,25x10,25x10
> Barbell Preacher Curl 75x10,75x10,75x10
> Barbell Curl 50x10,50x10,50x10
> 
> 1 mile walk
> 
> food for 8/4 calories 1983, carbs 37, fat 75, protein 280
> 
> bodyweight 8/5 6am 233 lbs


God luv ya. I'd die(and be a grumpy a$$hole) if I ate like that, you're a better man than me!!!


----------



## midevil

that's a great transformation Bro.

A good diet long term is best for sustained fat loss.

if you decide to go with your plan check your look in the mirror and adjust as needed.

Good luck.


----------



## eazy

Almost time to add a new pic.


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/6

LEGS 2
Barbell Squat 150X10,150X10,150X10
Seated Leg Curl 50X10,50X10,50X10
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Lunges 40X10,40X10,40X10

1 mile walk

food for 8/5 calories 1990, carbs 52, fat 59, protein 303

bodyweight 8/6 6am 232 lbs


----------



## Trendkill

eazy said:


> Almost time to add a new pic.
> 
> View attachment 12884


That is incredible progress Eazy.


----------



## eazy

Trendkill said:


> That is incredible progress Eazy.


thank you


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> Almost time to add a new pic.
> 
> View attachment 12884



Incredible transformation. You're doing really good.


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> Incredible transformation. You're doing really good.


thank you.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Dude that's amazing for a year! Heck 2 or 3 years, and I still call it amazing!


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/7/2021

PUSH 1
Barbell Bench Press 25x10,25x10,25x10
Seated Overhead Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise  25x10,25x10,25x10
Fly  25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 50x10,50x10,50x10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10

1 mile walk

food for 8/6 calories 2078, carbs 65, fat 75, protein 291

bodyweight 8/7 6am 231 lbs


----------



## Send0

Curious, are you using a short olly bar for bench press? I have a 5ft bar, and it coincidentally weighs 25lbs.


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> Curious, are you using a short olly bar for bench press? I have a 5ft bar, and it coincidentally weighs 25lbs.


swiss bar


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> swiss bar


I might be interested.. have a link to the bar?

That sounds like it'd be a good rackable bar for my girlfriend _(she's just starting out)_. My swiss bar and multi-grip bar from Titan are too much for her at the moment; 47lbs each.


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> I might be interested.. have a link to the bar?
> 
> That sounds like it'd be a good rackable bar for my girlfriend _(she's just starting out)_. My swiss bar and multi-grip bar from Titan are too much for her at the moment; 47lbs each.








			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VX9NQZJ?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2_dt_b_product_details
		


It's 27 pounds, just noticed


----------



## Send0

I like the grips on that better than both my swiss and camber bar! Thanks eazy!


----------



## Thewall

Hey eazy. Just checking in on log and seen you had the shoulder injury. That stinks man. Hang in there. Hope it heals up soon. Be smart about it. Let it heal.


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/8

PULL 1
Barbell Bent Over Row 135X10,135X10,135X10
Pull Up 10,10,10
Lat Pull Down 50X10,50X10,50X10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Barbell Curl 75X10,75X10,75X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

1 mile walk

food for 8/7 calories 2183, carbs 48, fat 103, protein 245

bodyweight 8/8 8am 232lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/9

LEGS 1
Barbell Squat 150X10,150X10,150X10
Leg Extensions 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Lunges 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise 40X10,40X10,40X10
Barbell Romanian Deadlift 135X10,135X10,135X10

1 mile walk

food for 8/8 calories 1899, carbs 148, fat 82, protein 153

bodyweight 8/9 6am 233 lbs


----------



## averageguy30

Incredible transformation!


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/10

PUSH 2
Barbell Standing Overhead Press  27x10,27x10,27x10
Dumbbell Bench Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Fly   5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Incline Fly  5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 50X10,50X10,50X10,50X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 5x10,5x10,5x10

1 mile walk

food for 8/9 calories 1582, carbs 0, fat 52, protein 250

bodyweight 8/10 6am 232 lbs


----------



## quackattack

How's the pec? Feeling any better?


----------



## eazy

quackattack said:


> How's the pec? Feeling any better?


I get results of MRI explained to me on 9/1/2021. 

As long as I am not trying to push something heavy, I'd never know I was hurt.


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/11

PULL 2
Trapbar Deadlift 145x10,145x10,145x10
Chin Up 10,10,10
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 50x10,50x10,50x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 10,10,10
Dumbbell Concentration Curls  25x10,25x10,25x10
Barbell Preacher Curl 75x10,75x10,75x10
Barbell Curl 50x10,50x10,50x10

1 mile walk

food for 8/10 calories 1697, carbs 3, fat 63, protein 255

bodyweight 8/11 6am 230 lbs


----------



## eazy

cut log

week 2 (8/5-8/11) of 8 complete

700mg tren a, 350mg test c, 120mcg clen

blood pressure  8/6 98/56, 8/9 104/60, 8/11 110/64

sides--  no AI.

bodyweight 7/28 239lbs, 8/4 235lbs, 8/11 230lbs

average daily calories 1859, carbs 45, fat 69, protein 249.

trained 7 days. 3 hours of cardio.  

for week 3 (8/12-8/18)  calories: 1800 w/250g protein. 7 training sessions. 3 hours cardio. 
                                           pharma: 700mg tren a, 400mg test c, eca stack


----------



## Skullcrusher

So in 15 days you lost 9 pounds...that's crazy.

Not sure what is working for you either, but keep up the good work.

What is your target weight?


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> So in 15 days you lost 9 pounds...that's crazy.
> 
> Not sure what is working for you either, but keep up the good work.
> 
> What is your target weight?


Can't say that I have one. 

More important to me to hit 10% BF, whatever weight that turns out to be, so be it.

Then I'll start another bulking cycle.


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/12

LEGS 2
Barbell Squat 150X10,150X10,150X10
Seated Leg Curl 50X10,50X10,50X10
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Lunges 40X10,40X10,40X10

1 mile walk

food for 8/11 calories 2160, carbs 59, fat 69, protein 298

bodyweight 8/12 6am 229 lbs


----------



## Send0

Damn, weight is shedding fast. Can't wait to see what's underneath all the water weight! 😎


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/13/2021

PUSH 1
Barbell Bench Press 27x10,27x10,27x10
Seated Overhead Press  27x10,27x10,27x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise  25x10,25x10,25x10
Fly  25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 50x10,50x10,50x10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10

1 mile walk

food for 8/12 calories 1318, carbs 6, fat 41, protein 207

bodyweight 8/13 6am 228 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/14

PULL 1
Barbell Bent Over Row 135X10,135X10,135X10
Pull Up 10,10,10
Lat Pull Down 50X10,50X10,50X10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Barbell Curl 75X10,75X10,75X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

1 mile walk

food for 8/13 calories 1949, carbs 88, fat 75, protein 255

bodyweight 8/14 6am 227lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/15

LEGS 1
Barbell Squat 150X10,150X10,150X10
Leg Extensions 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Lunges 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise 40X10,40X10,40X10
Barbell Romanian Deadlift 135X10,135X10,135X10

1 mile walk

food for 8/14 calories 1082, carbs 120, fat 36, protein 74

bodyweight 8/15 8am 227 lbs


----------



## Send0

Damn... 1082 calories. You are hard core man!


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> Damn... 1082 calories. You are hard core man!


I knew I was going over on Sunday. Saved some calories for my feast.


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> I knew I was going over on Sunday. Saved some calories for my feast.
> 
> View attachment 12978


Let me find out you switched to the pizza and donut diet!


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> Let me find out you switched to the pizza and donut diet!


I eat that homemade pizza once per week. warm slices of disappointment.


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/16

PUSH 2
Barbell Standing Overhead Press  27x10,27x10,27x10
Dumbbell Bench Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Fly   5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Incline Fly  5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 5x10,5x10,5x10

1 mile walk

food for 8/15 calories 2615, carbs 318, fat 115, protein 95

bodyweight 8/16 6am 230 lbs


----------



## ATLRigger

U have a 27 lbs barbell?


----------



## eazy

ATLRigger said:


> U have a 27 lbs barbell?






https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VX9NQZJ?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2_dt_b_product_details


----------



## ATLRigger

Awesome


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/17

PULL 2
Trapbar Deadlift 145x10,145x10,145x10
Chin Up 10,10,10
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 50x10,50x10,50x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 10,10,10
Dumbbell Concentration Curls  25x10,25x10,25x10
Barbell Preacher Curl 75x10,75x10,75x10
Barbell Curl 50x10,50x10,50x10

1 mile walk

food for 8/16 calories 1434, carbs 52, fat 100, protein 80

bodyweight 8/17 6am 230 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/18

LEGS 2
Barbell Squat 150X10,150X10,150X10
Seated Leg Curl 50X10,50X10,50X10
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Lunges 40X10,40X10,40X10

1 mile walk

food for 8/17 calories 2328, carbs 195, fat 78, protein 207

bodyweight 8/18 6am 230 lbs


----------



## eazy

cut log

week 3 (8/12-8/18) of 8 complete

700mg tren a, 400mg test c, eca stack (fck this eca we want the clen back)

blood pressure  8/12 108/58, 8/14 120/78, 8/18 100/56

sides--  no AI.

bodyweight 7/28 239, 8/4 235, 8/11 230, 8/18 230

average daily calories 1711, carbs 111, fat 68, protein 160.

trained 7 days. 3 hours of cardio.  

for week 4 (8/19-8/25)  calories: 1450 w/200g protein. 7 training sessions. 5 hours cardio. pharma: 700mg tren a, 400mg test c, eca stack


----------



## DEADlifter

eazy said:


> (fck this eca we want the clen back)


The royal we.  Very nice, Dude.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Good work eazy e


----------



## Bro Bundy




----------



## eazy

Training for 8/19/2021

PUSH 1
Barbell Bench Press 27x10,27x10,27x10
Seated Overhead Press  27x10,27x10,27x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise  25x10,25x10,25x10
Fly  25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 50x10,50x10,50x10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10

1 mile walk

food for 8/18 calories 2137, carbs 132, fat 80, protein 222

bodyweight 8/19 6am 232 lbs


----------



## eazy

After waiting for 2 months no MRI today. 

I didn't know that I am claustrophobic. 

I laid in that tube for about 30 seconds. Told them to get me out I'm not doing this.

I don't know how anyone could lay there for 30 minutes.


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> After waiting for 2 months no MRI today.
> 
> I didn't know that I am claustrophobic.
> 
> I laid in that tube for about 30 seconds. Told them to get me out I'm not doing this.
> 
> I don't know how anyone could lay there for 30 minutes.



Last time I got an MRI was when I was a teenager in the 1980s. They told me it was going to sound like Rambo's machine gun. So I put on my Sony Walkman headphones, closed my eyes, and rocked the hell out to some Metallica!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

eazy said:


> After waiting for 2 months no MRI today.
> 
> I didn't know that I am claustrophobic.
> 
> I laid in that tube for about 30 seconds. Told them to get me out I'm not doing this.
> 
> I don't know how anyone could lay there for 30 minutes.


Damn dude, sorry that sucks!


----------



## eazy

CohibaRobusto said:


> Damn dude, sorry that sucks!


well, maybe I shouldn't be such a wuss.


----------



## DEADlifter

eazy said:


> After waiting for 2 months no MRI today.
> 
> I didn't know that I am claustrophobic.
> 
> I laid in that tube for about 30 seconds. Told them to get me out I'm not doing this.
> 
> I don't know how anyone could lay there for 30 minutes.


E, I have to get my orthopedist to prescribe me one valium to do an MRI.  I can't even watch those pyramid specials where they crawl down in the tombs without my chest getting tight.


----------



## eazy

DEADlifter said:


> E, I have to get my orthopedist to prescribe me one valium to do an MRI.  I can't even watch those pyramid specials where they crawl down in the tombs without my chest getting tight.


That's what they suggested. Just got off the phone with them rescheduled for Sat 8/21, this time with valium.


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> After waiting for 2 months no MRI today.
> 
> I didn't know that I am claustrophobic.
> 
> I laid in that tube for about 30 seconds. Told them to get me out I'm not doing this.
> 
> I don't know how anyone could lay there for 30 minutes.


I fall asleep in the MRI every single time. It pisses the technicians off 😂


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> I fall asleep in the MRI every single time. It pisses the technicians off 😂


I'm usually extraordinarily brave around women in scrubs, not today.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Dental work, and heights freak me out dude.


----------



## sfw509

Send0 said:


> I fall asleep in the MRI every single time. It pisses the technicians off 😂


Glad im not the only one. Two minutes in and im out.

Seriously though, the valium will help. You got this.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> I fall asleep in the MRI every single time. It pisses the technicians off 😂


Me too!!! 🤣


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/20

PULL 1
Barbell Bent Over Row 135X10,135X10,135X10
Pull Up 10,10,10
Lat Pull Down 50X10,50X10,50X10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Barbell Curl 75X10,75X10,75X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

2 mile walk

food for 8/19 calories 1250, carbs 0, fat 32, protein 204

bodyweight 8/20 6am 230lbs


----------



## FearThaGear

I haven't read through all of the replies yet but from the pics that you posted and you're starting weight up until now, you've done a hell of a job.

Your waist looks tiny as hell from the back which is a big plus. Plenty guys out there that would kill to have a smaller waist.

Good luck on your journey.


----------



## eazy

FearThaGear said:


> I haven't read through all of the replies yet but from the pics that you posted and you're starting weight up until now, you've done a hell of a job.
> 
> Your waist looks tiny as hell from the back which is a big plus. Plenty guys out there that would kill to have a smaller waist.
> 
> Good luck on your journey.


thank you


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/21

LEGS 1
Barbell Squat 150X10,150X10,150X10
Leg Extensions 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Lunges 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise 40X10,40X10,40X10
Barbell Romanian Deadlift 135X10,135X10,135X10

2 mile walk

food for 8/20 calories 1525, carbs 61, fat 60, protein 163

bodyweight 8/21 6am 229 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/22

PUSH 2
Barbell Standing Overhead Press  27x10,27x10,27x10
Dumbbell Bench Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Fly   5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Incline Fly  5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 5x10,5x10,5x10

2 mile walk

food for 8/21 calories 1220, carbs 169, fat 45, protein 45

bodyweight 8/22 9am 226 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/23

PULL 2
Trapbar Deadlift 145x10,145x10,145x10
Chin Up 10,10,10
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 50x10,50x10,50x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 10,10,10
Dumbbell Concentration Curls  25x10,25x10,25x10
Barbell Preacher Curl 75x10,75x10,75x10
Barbell Curl 50x10,50x10,50x10

2 mile walk

food for 8/22 calories 1614, carbs 172, fat 73, protein 80

bodyweight 8/23 6am 230 lbs


----------



## eazy

I don't think they know the only drugs I ever want to take are for animals.


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> I don't think they know the only drugs I ever want to take are for animals.
> 
> View attachment 13081











						Ivermectin obliterates 97 percent of Delhi cases
					

A 97% decline in Delhi cases with Ivermectin is decisive - period. It represents the last word in an epic struggle to save lives and preserve human rights. This graph




					www.thedesertreview.com


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> Ivermectin obliterates 97 percent of Delhi cases
> 
> 
> A 97% decline in Delhi cases with Ivermectin is decisive - period. It represents the last word in an epic struggle to save lives and preserve human rights. This graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedesertreview.com


I don't know what any of that is.

I was making a steroid joke.

Tren my favorite is for cattle. EQ is for horses. DECA is found in Pork. My acne medicine is for fish and I get it on a vet website.

And if you told me that dewormer was somehow anabolic I'd be researching that too.


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/24

LEGS 2
Barbell Squat 150X10,150X10,150X10
Seated Leg Curl 50X10,50X10,50X10
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Lunges 40X10,40X10,40X10

2 mile walk

food for 8/23 calories 1477, carbs 132, fat 65, protein 135

bodyweight 8/24 6am 232 lbs


----------



## PZT

eazy said:


> I don't know what any of that is.
> 
> I was making a steroid joke.
> 
> Tren my favorite is for cattle. EQ is for horses. DECA is found in Pork. My acne medicine is for fish and I get it on a vet website.
> 
> And if you told me that dewormer was somehow anabolic I'd be researching that too.


many dewormers have been said to cure human illnesses


----------



## eazy

PZT said:


> many dewormers have been said to cure human illnesses


will I look like you if I take some?

edited to add I'm kidding. I don't want to minimize the work you've put in training and eating and reduce it to a magic pill or potion. 

I understand it's food and training and for a long time, to get the physique I'm after, not pills, powders, or potions. 

It's just fun to joke about.


----------



## eazy

cut log

week 4 (8/19-8/25) of 8 complete

only 300mg tren a of scheduled 700, 400mg test c, eca stack (panic attack 2am 8/20)

blood pressure  8/21 116/70, 8/23 126/72, 8/25 110/60

sides--  no AI. panic attack. cut tren. after further review, I think it was too much eca. restarted tren, cut eca, feeling better.

bodyweight 7/28 239, 8/4 235, 8/11 230, 8/18 230, 8/25 235

average daily calories 1432, carbs 88, fat 53, protein 146.

trained 7 days. 5 hours of cardio.  

for week 5 (8/26-9/1)  calories: 1450 w/200g protein. 7 training sessions. 7 hours cardio. pharma: 350mg tren a, 200mg test c, 120 mcg clen


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/25/2021

PUSH 1
Barbell Bench Press 27x10,27x10,27x10
Seated Overhead Press  27x10,27x10,27x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise  25x10,25x10,25x10
Fly  5x10,5x10,5x10
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 50x10,50x10,50x10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10

3 mile walk

food for 8/24 calories 1404, carbs 49, fat 47, protein 175

bodyweight 8/25 6am 235 lbs


----------



## Spear

eazy, can you give me an example of your daily diet? Sticking to such low cals is really difficult. Well done man.


----------



## eazy

Spear said:


> eazy, can you give me an example of your daily diet? Sticking to such low cals is really difficult. Well done man.


gonna be disappointing. pb2, low cal jelly, low cal bread, egg whites, or meat every couple of hours. 2 gallons of water, my eyeballs are floating. 

And not a vegetable in sight!


----------



## Spear

Wow man, that is a rough diet! Do you have a problem eating like that, or find it easy/tolerable?


----------



## eazy

Spear said:


> Wow man, that is a rough diet! Do you have a problem eating like that, or find it easy/tolerable?


It's easy. 

I look in the mirror and see a 400lb loser, with food stains on his shirt. I see my shadow and cringe at the egg shape. I see my reflection in glass doors and hate myself. 

When it's too quiet I hear "hey hey hey" and somebody calling me Fat Albert, or Rerun from What's happening, or bookman from good times.

If I don't stay diligent, I will be right back where I started.


----------



## Spear

eazy said:


> It's easy.
> 
> I look in the mirror and see a 400lb loser, with food stains on his shirt. I see my shadow and cringe at the egg shape. I see my reflection in glass doors and hate myself.
> 
> When it's too quiet I hear "hey hey hey" and somebody calling me Fat Albert, or Rerun from What's happening, or bookman from good times.
> 
> If I don't stay diligent, I will be right back where I started.
> 
> View attachment 13101


That doesn't sound easy, that sounds difficult. I'm sorry to hear that man. I truly hope at some point, you will see the amazing guy that we all see here every day.


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> gonna be disappointing. pb2, low cal jelly, low cal bread, egg whites, or meat every couple of hours. 2 gallons of water, my eyeballs are floating.
> 
> And not a vegetable in sight!
> 
> View attachment 13099
> 
> 
> View attachment 13100


Pro tip... chocolate pb2 + few drops of liquid sucralose (Splenda), and 5 grams of Hershey zero chocolate syrup. Tastes like complete heaven.

I take that and throw it on a carbmaster tortilla (45 cal, 5g net carbs), and roll it up like it's a fruit roll up. I swear it tastes just like a candy bar to me.


----------



## PZT

eazy said:


> It's easy.
> 
> I look in the mirror and see a 400lb loser, with food stains on his shirt. I see my shadow and cringe at the egg shape. I see my reflection in glass doors and hate myself.
> 
> When it's too quiet I hear "hey hey hey" and somebody calling me Fat Albert, or Rerun from What's happening, or bookman from good times.
> 
> If I don't stay diligent, I will be right back where I started.
> 
> View attachment 13101


This is the exact thinking it takes to really change your life. Luv this guy


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> It's easy.
> 
> I look in the mirror and see a 400lb loser, with food stains on his shirt. I see my shadow and cringe at the egg shape. I see my reflection in glass doors and hate myself.
> 
> When it's too quiet I hear "hey hey hey" and somebody calling me Fat Albert, or Rerun from What's happening, or bookman from good times.
> 
> If I don't stay diligent, I will be right back where I started.
> 
> View attachment 13101


Brother, I've never been that heavy... but I understand exactly what you wrote. I can't compare myself to you, but I do understand what it's like to loathe what you see in the mirror. I understand what it's like to feel like people are looking and judging.

You strike me as being solid mentally and emotionally... but regardless I have to let you know that I'm proud of what you have done, and that you are a personal inspiration to me. You set a goal, and you fucking go get it. Everytime I catch myself slacking, I remind myself that you are grinding daily and that I have no excuse.

Thank you for being yourself, and putting yourself out there transparently for everyone to see and learn from!


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> Brother, I've never been that heavy... but I understand exactly what you wrote. I can't compare myself to you, but I do understand what it's like to loathe what you see in the mirror. I understand what it's like to feel like people are looking and judging.
> 
> You strike me as being solid mentally and emotionally... but regardless I have to let you know that I'm proud of what you have done, and that you are a personal inspiration to me. You set a goal, and you fucking go get it. Everytime I catch myself slacking, I remind myself that you are grinding daily and that I have no excuse.
> 
> Thank you for being yourself, and putting yourself out there transparently for everyone to see and learn from!


Thank you for those kind words. I appreciate it.


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> It's easy.
> 
> I look in the mirror and see a 400lb loser, with food stains on his shirt. I see my shadow and cringe at the egg shape. I see my reflection in glass doors and hate myself.
> 
> When it's too quiet I hear "hey hey hey" and somebody calling me Fat Albert, or Rerun from What's happening, or bookman from good times.
> 
> If I don't stay diligent, I will be right back where I started.
> 
> View attachment 13101


Dude!

You are being WAY too hard on yourself.

I know you are determined and that is good, but most of us here could not accomplish what you have in such a short amount of time.

You are successful already and I see progress with you everyday.

Just keep going and you are going to be able to bulk someday soon.

When that time comes, eat a calorie surplus, but eat clean!

You got this!


----------



## PZT

Skullcrusher said:


> but most of us here could not accomplish what you have in such a short amount of time.


id say 99 % lol


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> Dude!
> 
> You are being WAY too hard on yourself.
> 
> I know you are determined and that is good, but most of us here could not accomplish what you have in such a short amount of time.
> 
> You are successful already and I see progress with you everyday.
> 
> Just keep going and you are going to be able to bulk someday soon.
> 
> When that time comes, eat a calorie surplus, but eat clean!
> 
> You got this!


I've lost more than 100lbs four times in my adult life. I am 48 years old.

There is no tomorrow and I may not get another shot. I am now in the age group where men go to sleep and don't wake up.

If I don't focus on the pain that inspired the change, the why. It won't stick.


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> I've lost more than 100lbs four times in my adult life. I am 48 years old.
> 
> There is no tomorrow and I may not get another shot. I am now in the age group where men go to sleep and don't wake up.
> 
> If I don't focus on the pain that inspired the change, the why. It won't stick.


It's fine to keep that in mind and let it serve as your motivation.

Just be determined to make sure that the old eazy is gone forever.

Your self-image should be who you are today and who you WILL be in the near future.

The new and improved eazy...forever!


----------



## PZT

eazy said:


> I've lost more than 100lbs four times in my adult life.


bro that is crazy!!!! Ive done 30 a few times. I raise that percentage to 99.99999 %


----------



## Skullcrusher

PZT said:


> bro that is crazy!!!! Ive done 30 a few times. I raise that percentage to 99.99999 %


I think 30 is the most I have ever lost too.

I was up to 225 lbs, went down to 195 lbs.

Then I tried to bulk for a little while. Mistake.

Now I am trying for 175, which would be 50...still only half of eazy's success.


----------



## eazy

PZT said:


> bro that is crazy!!!! Ive done 30 a few times. I raise that percentage to 99.99999 %


I think the only difference is some people give up forever after they go from fat, to fit, to fat again.

Earlier in my life, it was always about a girl. Break up, get in better shape. Be in a new relationship for a while start drinking, eating out, get fat. rinse repeat.

Wish I'd discovered the barbell sooner than 42 year old.


----------



## eazy

We'll see how much leaner I can get by October.


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> We'll see how much leaner I can get by October.
> 
> View attachment 13104


Looking lean and mean!!

Not sure what you have around mid-section but I have visceral fat still.

Arms are looking good.


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> We'll see how much leaner I can get by October.
> 
> View attachment 13104


Let's be honest.. you mentioned catching your reflection in the window sometimes. Do you ever notice the roadmaps on your arms and think "ahhhh yeah!".

I confess I'm guilty of admiring my own vascularity. One of the few areas/features where I begin to think my body might actually look good eventually. 😎


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> Let's be honest.. you mentioned catching your reflection in the window sometimes. Do you ever notice the roadmaps on your arms and think "ahhhh yeah!".
> 
> I confess I'm guilty of admiring my own vascularity. One of the few areas/features where I begin to think my body might actually look good eventually. 😎


It messes with my mind. It comes and goes. I can look in the mirror and go holy shit then 2 hours later I'm flexing for my wife trying to recreate what I think I saw and nothing. (she might be over it)

Is it a combination of tadalafil, salt, water, carbs, pump, and time of day?


----------



## DEADlifter

eazy said:


> We'll see how much leaner I can get by October.
> 
> View attachment 13104



Inspirational, brother E.


----------



## PZT

eazy said:


> I think the only difference is some people give up forever after they go from fat, to fit, to fat again.
> 
> Earlier in my life, it was always about a girl. Break up, get in better shape. Be in a new relationship for a while start drinking, eating out, get fat. rinse repeat.
> 
> Wish I'd discovered the barbell sooner than 42 year old.


was the partner usually over weight as well? Just curious, don't answer if a touchy subject


----------



## eazy

PZT said:


> was the partner usually over weight as well? Just curious, don't answer if a touchy subject


Man, I'm an open book. 

Yes. Low hanging fruit. 

I've never been anywhere near an in shape fit woman, where I didn't pay.

Shocking, fatties will make you fat, if you aren't careful.


----------



## PZT

eazy said:


> Man, I'm an open book.
> 
> Yes. Low hanging fruit.
> 
> I've never been anywhere near an in shape fit woman, where I didn't pay.
> 
> Shocking, fatties will make you fat, if you aren't careful.


when I finally felt sexy I got in the relationship I am still in this day. Shes a naturally skinny person though so shes always trying to fatten me up. I probably have a lower bodyfat than her for the first time in a relationship..... ok I do but please don't tell her that, she has worse body dysmorphia than me lol


----------



## CJ

eazy said:


> I've lost more than 100lbs four times in my adult life. I am 48 years old.


Think about how this has happened, how you regained the weight. What do you think caused the weight regain? 

I may be wrong, but you seem like a man of extremes. Are you losing this weight in an unsustainable fashion(absolutely yes you are), and are not learning how to eat properly to maintain a weight once you're there? Or was there another reason(s)?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

You're looking great eazy, keep it up!

My transformation was the opposite direction to a slightly lesser degree. I looked like Olive Oil when I started LOL.


----------



## eazy

CJ275 said:


> What do you think caused the weight regain?


Same story each time. Lifestyle would change. Eating out more. Alcohol, happy hour, bars, clubs, Denny's after the club. Some life event would have me want to lose weight then would slip back into old habits and regain weight over a period of time. 



CJ275 said:


> Are you losing this weight in an unsustainable fashion(absolutely yes you are)


This is your opinion. I do not subscribe to it. I don't need weight loss to be sustainable, it's a phase, 8 weeks maybe 12. 

I can agree that a person needs to know how to maintain their weight sustainably.


CJ275 said:


> not learning how to eat properly to maintain a weight once you're there


I know exactly how to eat properly (I choose superfood powders over fruits and veggies). macro & micronutrients and your TDEE. If I wanted I could have just stayed at 203lbs, where I was in April. Reversed out of the diet I used to get there and entered a maintenance phase at 2800 calories per day and 3-5 hours of cardio per week and my barbell. Keep using MFP and if you set a high weight say 210lbs to account for fluctuations. If you hit that you know you're eating too much. Cut 200 calories per week and keep watching the scale. I did not have these types of tools, level of understanding, and attitude toward food in 1991 or 1999, or 2003.

Here is the important part. None of that was my goal. My goal was not to get to around 200. My goal is and has been to be 220lbs at 10% BF by 2023, my 50th birthday. That will require muscle-building phases in a calorie surplus followed by cuts in a deficit.


CJ275 said:


> was there another reason(s)?


I believe biology plays a role. Once you are fat, spent my teens 300+ and sedentary those cells never die they just shrink and it is really easy to balloon back up.



The differences this time: 
I have a concrete goal that will require much of me to achieve. Won't be easy and will take a long time. Public accountability. I keep a daily log and have for years in 5 different places, I came/added logging here when it was AAS time, this is the best place for that. 
My MFP streak is 2172 days. I can tell you exactly what I ate on any random day in 2014 all the way until now.
I don't eat or drink my feelings anymore. This is a big one for me.


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/26

PULL 1
Barbell Bent Over Row 135X10,135X10,135X10
Pull Up 10,10,10
Lat Pull Down 50X10,50X10,50X10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Barbell Curl 75X10,75X10,75X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

6 mile walk

food for 8/25 calories 1535, carbs 34, fat 56, protein 218

bodyweight 8/26 6am 236lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/27

LEGS 1
Barbell Squat 150X10,150X10,150X10
Leg Extensions 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Lunges 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise 40X10,40X10,40X10
Barbell Romanian Deadlift 135X10,135X10,135X10

6 mile walk

food for 8/26 calories 1437, carbs 101, fat 66, protein 120

bodyweight 8/27 6am 233 lbs


----------



## Send0

233lbs and 1400 calories.. you are one insane beast of a man eazy 😂. I could not hang with you at that calorie level, and I'm only 70% of your weight.

Has the sub-q water started falling off yet?


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> 233lbs and 1400 calories.. you are one insane beast of a man eazy 😂. I could not hang with you at that calorie level, and I'm only 70% of your weight.
> 
> Has the sub-q water started falling off yet?


It had fallen off. But then it came back. In the last 10 days, I've gone from 226-236. then this morning down 3lbs to 233.


----------



## eazy

Found some footage. 7/11/2018. 284lbs. 1/4 squatting 465lbs lol

This is that egg shape I was talking about. Hips wider than shoulders.


----------



## eazy




----------



## eazy

Training for 8/28

PUSH 2
Barbell Standing Overhead Press  27x10,27x10,27x10
Dumbbell Bench Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Fly   5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Incline Fly  5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 5x10,5x10,5x10

10 mile walk

food for 8/27 calories 1071, carbs 81, fat 33, protein 125

bodyweight 8/28 6am 230 lbs


----------



## Send0

Woohoo.. down 3lbs! 

Serious question... Do you get hungry when your calories are hovering around 1000-1500? Or have you become so conditioned to this over time that it doesn't phase you now?


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> Woohoo.. down 3lbs!
> 
> Serious question... Do you get hungry when your calories are hovering around 1000-1500? Or have you become so conditioned to this over time that it doesn't phase you now?


When I get a hunger pang I run through some self-talk.

"you want that look, this feeling is the price"
"are you hungry or are you really thirsty?"
"are you hungry or are you bored?"
"are you hungry, or do you want to eat something because you are looking at a screen and that's what you've conditioned yourself to do"
"are you hungry or is something bugging you?"
"I don't care if you are hungry, you ate your food in advance and it's now stored on your thighs, stomach and butt let your body feed of that you fat motherfucker"
"When you're hungry, you are losing weight. This is how you know it's working. Keep going."
"have all the frozen broccoli you want, go on. oh you don't want that, thought you were hungry"


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> When I get a hunger pang I run through some self-talk.
> 
> "you want that look, this feeling is the price"
> "are you hungry or are you really thirsty?"
> "are you hungry or are you bored?"
> "are you hungry, or do you want to eat something because you are looking at a screen and that's what you've conditioned yourself to do"
> "are you hungry or is something bugging you?"
> "I don't care if you are hungry, you ate your food in advance and it's now stored on your thighs, stomach and butt let your body feed of that you fat motherfucker"
> "When you're hungry, you are losing weight. This is how you know it's working. Keep going."
> "have all the frozen broccoli you want, go on. oh you don't want that, thought you were hungry"


That's actually really useful. I'm saving these questions for my spring cut, so I can check myself when I feel I'm about to lose control.


----------



## Send0

_"are you hungry or are you bored?"

"are you hungry, or do you want to eat something because you are looking at a screen and that's what you've conditioned yourself to do"_

These two questions especially apply to me; really hits home. It's like you have seen my bad habits and poor decisions I used to make while watching TV, YouTube, or playing video games. Especially as things inch closer to me getting ready for bed.

I still do this to a degree... But I purposefully keep something healthy near by. Frozen grapes work well for me; a little bit of sweetness, crunchy from being frozen, and can't eat a fistful unless I want brain freeze. Trying to work up enough will power to not eat mindlessly.


----------



## eazy

@Send0 
One other thing. 

When I get hungry I go looking through my google photos, the last 11 years are all right there.

"oh you're hungry, sir you have hips"

have a laugh and move right on past the feeling.


----------



## Thewall

You have come a long way my man. Keep at it!!!!  Looking good!


----------



## eazy

Thewall said:


> You have come a long way my man. Keep at it!!!!  Looking good!


thank you.


----------



## DEADlifter

E, you're the man.  I am so proud of you.  Keep it up. 

"I don't care if you are hungry, you ate your food in advance and it's now stored on your thighs, stomach and butt let your body feed of that you fat motherfucker"

We talk to ourselves in a very similar manner.


----------



## eazy

DEADlifter said:


> E, you're the man.  I am so proud of you.  Keep it up.
> 
> "I don't care if you are hungry, you ate your food in advance and it's now stored on your thighs, stomach and butt let your body feed of that you fat motherfucker"
> 
> We talk to ourselves in a very similar manner.


Thank you. That means a lot.


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/29

PULL 2
Trapbar Deadlift 145x10,145x10,145x10
Chin Up 10,10,10
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 50x10,50x10,50x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 10,10,10
Dumbbell Concentration Curls  25x10,25x10,25x10
Preacher Curl 90x10,90x10,90x10
Barbell Curl 50x10,50x10,50x10

8 mile walk

food for 8/28 calories 1239, carbs 169, fat 31, protein 83

bodyweight 8/29 7am 229 lbs


----------



## Trendkill

Easy that was no quarter squat with 465. It was legit depth in my opinion.

that’s not the real story here though. Your perseverance and commitment is second to none. I love following your mental journey as much as your physical one.


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/30

LEGS 2
Barbell Squat 405X10,405X10,405X10
Seated Leg Curl 90X10,90X10,90X10
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Lunges 40X10,40X10,40X10

10 mile walk

food for 8/29 calories 1378, carbs 172, fat 51, protein 70

bodyweight 8/30 4am 229 lbs


----------



## Skullcrusher

10 miles?

Holy shit! 😲


----------



## eazy

Training for 8/31/2021

PUSH 1
Barbell Bench Press 27x10,27x10,27x10
Seated Overhead Press  27x10,27x10,27x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise  25x10,25x10,25x10
Fly  5x10,5x10,5x10
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 50x10,50x10,50x10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10

10 mile walk

food for 8/30 calories 1390, carbs 102, fat 52, protein 130

bodyweight 8/31 4am 229 lbs


----------



## eazy

Goals for September 2021

1) Walk 250 miles.
2) Train 30 times.
3) Average 1400 calories w/ 160 grams of protein each day.
4) Lose 10 lbs, get to 218 lbs. 
5) zero-days over daily calorie goal


----------



## PZT

eazy said:


> 3) Average 1400 calories w/ 160 grams of protein each day.


this seems nuts. Im not a fan oh high protein but that seems insane bro


----------



## eazy

PZT said:


> this seems nuts. Im not a fan oh high protein but that seems insane bro


I'd rather it be higher. It's only a month.


----------



## dirtys1x

eazy said:


> Goals for September 2021
> 
> 1) Walk 250 miles.
> 2) Train 30 times.
> 3) Average 1400 calories w/ 160 grams of protein each day.
> 4) Lose 10 lbs, get to 218 lbs.
> 5) zero-days over daily calorie goal


This caloric intake is far too low for a man your size.

It may be in your best interest to reverse diet to increase your metabolic rate. Your physique will look 10x better in the long run. I know that you want to be as lean as you want fast enough, but at some point you're going to HAVE to reverse diet. You cant diet forever, and the body does a very good job at adapting to low caloric intake. This will come at the expense of your memory, mood, concentration, and a lot of other important biological functions.

My suggestion is to take a couple of months and add 100-200 calories every 1-2 weeks until you can comfortably sit around 3k-3.5k calories. You will experience a little bit of weight gain, maybe 8-12 lbs depending on if you keep cardio in your regimen. This is okay. Once you've increase your basal metabolic rate, you can gear up for another comfortable cut starting at a much higher caloric intake. This will give you so much more flexibility in your diet and allow you to lose much more weight without all the increased cardio. Plus, you'll feel light years better and hold onto WAY more muscle.

Food for thought - nice job on the progress though, you're looking awesome.


----------



## eazy

dirtys1x said:


> This caloric intake is far too low for a man your size.
> 
> It may be in your best interest to reverse diet to increase your metabolic rate. Your physique will look 10x better in the long run. I know that you want to be as lean as you want fast enough, but at some point you're going to HAVE to reverse diet. You cant diet forever, and the body does a very good job at adapting to low caloric intake. This will come at the expense of your memory, mood, concentration, and a lot of other important biological functions.
> 
> My suggestion is to take a couple of months and add 100-200 calories every 1-2 weeks until you can comfortably sit around 3k-3.5k calories. You will experience a little bit of weight gain, maybe 8-12 lbs depending on if you keep cardio in your regimen. This is okay. Once you've increase your basal metabolic rate, you can gear up for another comfortable cut starting at a much higher caloric intake. This will give you so much more flexibility in your diet and allow you to lose much more weight without all the increased cardio. Plus, you'll feel light years better and hold onto WAY more muscle.
> 
> Food for thought - nice job on the progress though, you're looking awesome.


I appreciate it and don't need or want any advice. My body, my experiment.

I bulked from the end of April 2021 for 16 weeks. I went from 203lbs to 248lbs. 

September is the last 4 weeks of my 8-week cut.  I'm going to make the most of it.

You are right I have no intention of dieting forever. Maintenance for OCT-NOV-DEC actually enjoy the holiday not be the weirdo with the Tupperware like I was last year. Then another blast and bulk.


----------



## dirtys1x

eazy said:


> I appreciate it and don't need or want any advice. My body, my experiment.
> 
> I bulked from the end of April 2021 for 16 weeks. I went from 203lbs to 248lbs.
> 
> September is the last 4 weeks of my 8-week cut.  I'm going to make the most of it.
> 
> You are right I have no intention of dieting forever. Maintenance for OCT-NOV-DEC actually enjoy the holiday not be the weirdo with the Tupperware like I was last year. Then another blast and bulk.
> 
> View attachment 13190


There's no doubt your physique is looking great. My only question is if you bulked for 16 weeks and ended only just about a month ago, why did you choose to start your cut at 1400 calories? It's really, REALLY aggressive. Almost something no one would recommend. I see women cutting at 1400 calories. 


Again, your body, your experiment. But no amount of gear can spare the muscle on 1400 calories.


----------



## PZT

eazy said:


> I appreciate it and don't need or want any advice. My body, my experiment.
> 
> I bulked from the end of April 2021 for 16 weeks. I went from 203lbs to 248lbs.
> 
> September is the last 4 weeks of my 8-week cut.  I'm going to make the most of it.
> 
> You are right I have no intention of dieting forever. Maintenance for OCT-NOV-DEC actually enjoy the holiday not be the weirdo with the Tupperware like I was last year. Then another blast and bulk.
> 
> View attachment 13190


I can respect this. You obviously have made some good choices over the year and a half


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> I appreciate it and don't need or want any advice. My body, my experiment.
> 
> I bulked from the end of April 2021 for 16 weeks. I went from 203lbs to 248lbs.
> 
> September is the last 4 weeks of my 8-week cut.  I'm going to make the most of it.
> 
> You are right I have no intention of dieting forever. Maintenance for OCT-NOV-DEC actually enjoy the holiday not be the weirdo with the Tupperware like I was last year. Then another blast and bulk.
> 
> View attachment 13190


You're doing great brother. While I wouldn't do this, a month of running a steep deficit won't kill you, and you have enough androgens in your system to significantly mitigate catabolism. The main risk here is creating metabolic syndrome... which won't happen in the course of 4 weeks IMO.

Keep killing it, but I hope you don't extend your cut. Your diet is making me sad/depressed on your behalf 😂


----------



## eazy

dirtys1x said:


> My only question is if you bulked for 16 weeks and ended only just about a month ago, why did you choose to start your cut at 1400 calories?


I know it's 28 pages, but you will find very detailed bulk and blast logs that become cut logs. I'm talking about a weekly report for the last 21 weeks. dosages, weights, blood pressures. I post them in this here on Wednesdays, may be easier to find that way.

I didn't start at 1400. I'm down to the last month and I want to give it all I got. 

If you are really curious.


dirtys1x said:


> It's really, REALLY aggressive


I am a man of extremes. Shout to CJ. Seriously. I am sedentary 48 years old. I do not move around at all besides my cardio. No yard work, no walking a dog. I sit down all day, drive home, and sit down some more. I spend all of my free time watching TV or sleeping. My TDEE is 2400-2800 tops.


dirtys1x said:


> no amount of gear can spare the muscle on 1400 calories.


This 700mg's per week of TREN A I'm on would like a word.


----------



## Send0

Here's another very dry joke based on your calories.

Your calories are so low that it gives me hunger pangs just reading your updates 🤣


----------



## Skullcrusher

Send0 said:


> Here's another very dry joke based on your calories.
> 
> Your calories are so low that it gives me hunger pangs just reading your updates 🤣


...and what about mine?


----------



## Send0

Skullcrusher said:


> ...and what about mine?


I've been reading yours too. Under 1k cal? My brain literally explodes.. after 2-3 days of that I would involuntarily/uncontrollably find myself stuffing my face with random ingredients... Not even real food, because that's how hungry your posts make me 😂


----------



## dirtys1x

eazy said:


> I know it's 28 pages, but you will find very detailed bulk and blast logs that become cut logs. I'm talking about a weekly report for the last 21 weeks. dosages, weights, blood pressures. I post them in this here on Wednesdays, may be easier to find that way.
> 
> I didn't start at 1400. I'm down to the last month and I want to give it all I got.
> 
> If you are really curious.
> 
> I am a man of extremes. Shout to CJ. Seriously. I am sedentary 48 years old. I do not move around at all besides my cardio. No yard work, no walking a dog. I sit down all day, drive home, and sit down some more. I spend all of my free time watching TV or sleeping. My TDEE is 2400-2800 tops.
> 
> This 700mg's per week of TREN A I'm on would like a word.


I’ll have to go through this with some more detail. Clearly whatever you’re doing is working.

Too intense for me imo. Sounds like self induced misery. But hey, if you like it.. keep on rocking on. I had a problem with my cut around 1700 calories. I felt like I was eating enough food to feed my 12 lb dog! So maybe I’m just deflecting my inabilities onto you. To each their own.

I can tell you’re an extreme type of guy just based on the amount of tren you’re running.. oh my..


----------



## eazy

dirtys1x said:


> So maybe I’m just deflecting my inabilities onto you.


I really believe in this.

We are all quick to project our own mental and physical limitations on others by telling them what is or isn't possible for them.

Would you believe someone told me in a post that at my age it wasn't possible for me to ever be 220lbs @ 10% BF.


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> Would you believe someone told me in a post that at my age it wasn't possible for me to ever be 220lbs @ 10% BF.


Id believe there are a lot of people in this world who are a combination of both being an asshole, while being a complete idiot at the same time. 

So yes, I can believe someone was that stupid 🙃


----------



## dirtys1x

eazy said:


> I really believe in this.
> 
> We are all quick to project our own mental and physical limitations on others by telling them what is or isn't possible for them.
> 
> Would you believe someone told me in a post that at my age it wasn't possible for me to ever be 220lbs @ 10% BF.


I could definitely believe that. Luckily for you, I’m sure the people that doubt you only fuel you more.

“tell me I can’t, I’ll show you I can”

keep up the work, I’m invested in this one.


----------



## eazy

dirtys1x said:


> Too intense for me imo. Sounds like self induced misery. But hey, if you like it.. keep on rocking on.


Taking actions outside my comfort zone for a period of time is how extraordinary happens.


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/1

PULL 1
Barbell Bent Over Row 315X10,315X10,315X10
Pull Up 10,10,10
Lat Pull Down 170X10,170X10,170X10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Barbell Curl 75X10,75X10,75X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

11 mile walk

food for 8/31 calories 1415, carbs 84, fat 45, protein 149

bodyweight 9/1 4am 226lbs


----------



## CJ

How's the chest feeling?


----------



## eazy

CJ275 said:


> How's the chest feeling?


It's my shoulder. A constant dull ache. Can't lay certain ways to sleep or use armrests.

It's strange to be able to pull and lift, but not push.

I found an imaging center with an open MRI. I'm scheduled for later this month. I hope I can take the valium and lay in there for 30 minutes. This will be try number 3.


----------



## eazy

cut log

week 5 (8/26-9/1) of 8 complete

350mg tren a, 200mg test c, 120 mcg clen

blood pressure  8/26 118/66, 8/28 108/54, 8/30 110/64

resting heart rate  8/28 94, 8/30 88

sides--  no AI.

bodyweight 7/28 239, 8/4 235, 8/11 230, 8/18 230, 8/25 235, 9/1 226

average daily calories 1341, carbs 114, fat 47, protein 117.

trained 7 days. 21.5 hours of cardio.  

for week 6 (9/2-9/8)   calories: 1400 w/160g protein. 7 training sessions. 22 hours cardio. pharma: 400mg tren a, 200mg test c, 120 mcg clen


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/2

LEGS 1
Barbell Squat 250X20,250X20,250X20
Leg Extensions 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Lunges 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise 40X10,40X10,40X10
Barbell Romanian Deadlift 135X10,135X10,135X10

12 mile walk

food for 9/1 calories 1416, carbs 135, fat 48, protein 107

bodyweight 9/2 4am 224 lbs


----------



## Send0

Bro, looks like you're finally cracking the fat loss plateau you were stuck at for a little bit. I bet you are going to easily hit your short term goal here.

Keep killing it man.


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> Bro, looks like you're finally cracking the fat loss plateau you were stuck at for a little bit. I bet you are going to easily hit your short term goal here.
> 
> Keep killing it man.


It's a pattern, several days of drops, then nothing for a while.

If anyone else reads this and doesn't know how it works. Even when it seems like nothing is happening you are still losing fat. The "woosh" (Lyle Mcdonald) is the final water being released from the fat cell, and that's when you see the scale move.


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/3

PUSH 2
Barbell Standing Overhead Press  27x10,27x10,27x10
Dumbbell Bench Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Fly   5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Incline Fly  5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 5x10,5x10,5x10

10 mile walk

food for 9/2 calories 1436, carbs 184, fat 54, protein 73

bodyweight 9/3 4am 223 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/4

PULL 2
Trapbar Deadlift 405x10,405x10,405x10
Chin Up 10,10,10 +45lbs
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 170x10,170x10,170x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 10,10,10
Dumbbell Concentration Curls  25x10,25x10,25x10
Preacher Curl 115x10,115x10,115x10
Barbell Curl 75x10,75x10,75x10

10 mile walk

food for 9/3 calories 1716, carbs 274, fat 57, protein 51

bodyweight 9/4 4am 224 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/5

LEGS 2
Barbell Squat 275X20,275X20,275X20
Seated Leg Curl 90X10,90X10,90X10
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Lunges 40X10,40X10,40X10

10 mile walk

food for 9/4 calories 1942, carbs 209, fat 68, protein 152

bodyweight 9/5 6am 232 lbs


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> Training for 9/5
> 
> LEGS 2
> Barbell Squat 275X20,275X20,275X20
> Seated Leg Curl 90X10,90X10,90X10
> Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise 40X10,40X10,40X10
> Dumbbell Lunges 40X10,40X10,40X10
> 
> 10 mile walk
> 
> food for 9/4 calories 1942, carbs 209, fat 68, protein 152
> 
> bodyweight 9/5 6am 232 lbs


That's pretty strong on leg curls, good job!


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/6/2021

PUSH 1
Barbell Bench Press 27x10,27x10,27x10
Seated Overhead Press  27x10,27x10,27x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise  25x10,25x10,25x10
Fly  5x10,5x10,5x10
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 70x10,70x10,70x10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10

10 mile walk

food for 9/5 calories 1858, carbs 137, fat 113, protein 99

bodyweight 9/6 4am 235 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/7

PULL 1
Barbell Bent Over Row 225X15,225X15,225X15
Pull Up 10,10,10 +65lbs
Lat Pull Down 120X10,120X10,120X10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Barbell Curl 75X10,75X10,75X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

10 mile walk

food for 9/6 calories 1673, carbs 126, fat 94, protein 83

bodyweight 9/7 4am 235lbs


----------



## Spear

daaaamn, 10 mile walk is gettin some steps in!


----------



## eazy

cut log

week 6 (9/2-9/8)  of 8 complete

400mg tren a, 200mg test c, 120 mcg clen

blood pressure  9/2 116/68, 9/4 104/62, 9/6 118/60

Resting heart rate 9/2 86, 9/4 92, 9/6 86

sides--  9/6,9/7 Insomnia, never slept. not panic attack, overstimulated. RLS. 
stop clen 1 day early. No AI.

bodyweight 7/28 239, 8/4 235, 8/11 230, 8/18 230, 8/25 235, 9/1 226, 9/8 234

average daily calories 1688, carbs 163, fat 74, protein 104.

trained 7 days. 21 hours of cardio.  

for week 7 (9/9-9/15)   calories: 1400 w/160g protein. 7 training sessions. 18 hours cardio. pharma: 400mg tren a, 200mg test c, 4mg salbutamol


----------



## Spear

Great detail man. I like reading your stuff


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/8

LEGS 1
Barbell Squat 280X20,280X20,280X20
Leg Extensions 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Lunges 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise 40X10,40X10,40X10
Barbell Romanian Deadlift 135X10,135X10,135X10

10 mile walk

food for 9/7 calories 1370, carbs 95, fat 45, protein 133

bodyweight 9/8 4am 234 lbs


----------



## IronSoul

Killing it in here brother! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/9

PUSH 2
Barbell Standing Overhead Press  27x10,27x10,27x10
Dumbbell Bench Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Fly   5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Incline Fly  5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 5x10,5x10,5x10

10 mile walk

food for 9/8 calories 1476, carbs 170, fat 59, protein 101

bodyweight 9/9 4am 233 lbs


----------



## Trendkill

Gonna need a new pair of shoes soon eazy. That’s some serious mileage.


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/10

PULL 2
Trapbar Deadlift 415x10,415x10,415x10
Chin Up 10,10,10 +65lbs
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 120x10,120x10,120x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 10,10,10
Dumbbell Concentration Curls  25x10,25x10,25x10
Preacher Curl 115x10,115x10,115x10
Barbell Curl 75x10,75x10,75x10

10 mile walk

food for 9/9 calories 1419, carbs 70, fat 56, protein 146

bodyweight 9/10 4am 232 lbs


----------



## Skullcrusher

415 lbs...holy shitballs Batman!


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/11

LEGS 2
Barbell Squat 295X20,295X20,295X20
Barbell Squat 150x10,150x10,150x10

10 mile walk

food for 9/10 calories 1388, carbs 149, fat 46, protein 121

bodyweight 9/11 4am 230 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/12/2021

PUSH 1
Barbell Bench Press 47x10,47x10,47x10
Seated Overhead Press  47x10,47x10,47x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise  40x10,40x10,40x10
Fly  5x10,5x10,5x10
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 70x10,70x10,70x10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 5x10,5x10,5x10

10 mile walk

food for 9/11 calories 1828, carbs 133, fat 68, protein 161

bodyweight 9/12 4am 228 lbs


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> Training for 9/12/2021
> 
> PUSH 1
> Barbell Bench Press 47x10,47x10,47x10
> Seated Overhead Press  47x10,47x10,47x10
> Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  25x10,25x10,25x10
> Dumbbell Lateral Raise  40x10,40x10,40x10
> Fly  5x10,5x10,5x10
> Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 70x10,70x10,70x10
> Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  25x10,25x10,25x10
> Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
> Dumbbell Front Raise 5x10,5x10,5x10
> 
> 10 mile walk
> 
> food for 9/11 calories 1828, carbs 133, fat 68, protein 161
> 
> bodyweight 9/12 4am 228 lbs


Is your shoulder starting to feel better?


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> Is your shoulder starting to feel better?


No, it's constant pain.


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> No, it's constant pain.


I literally feel your pain man. I have an MRI in two weeks... when is yours scheduled for again?


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> I literally feel your pain man. I have an MRI in two weeks... when is yours scheduled for again?


9/23. I can't complain. What part of stop all upper body training, and pull on these rubber bands, didn't I understand lol.


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/13

PULL 1
Barbell Bent Over Row 250X15,250X15,250X15
Pull Up 12,10,10 +45lbs,  1,0,0 +90lbs
Lat Pull Down 120X10,120X10,120X10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Barbell Curl 75X10,75X10,75X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

12 mile walk

food for 9/12 calories 1781, carbs 136, fat 60, protein 175

bodyweight 9/13 4am 226lbs


----------



## Skullcrusher

Bent Over Row @ 250 - that's tough as nails.


----------



## eazy




----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


>


Is that you running your ass off?


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> Is that you running your ass off?


No. It's from tik tok.


----------



## eazy

9/13 223lbs.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Well you're doing good dropping the pounds. Not sure what's working for you, maybe a combination of things. Looking jacked though!


----------



## Trendkill

lookin good E.


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/14

LEGS 1
Barbell Squat 300X20,300X20,300X20
Barbell Squat 150x10,150x10,150x10

11 mile walk

food for 9/13 calories 1397, carbs 45, fat 92, protein 91

bodyweight 9/14 4am 224 lbs


----------



## quackattack

Backs looking beefy bro.


----------



## Bro Bundy

I hope you reach your goal but in the future don’t use a cut off date it just put pressure on you . It will happen when it happens is my logic


----------



## Bro Bundy

The back looks thick man keep doing what your doing


----------



## Bro Bundy

gonna have all the ladies scream .. we want easy!!


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> View attachment 13468
> 
> 
> 9/13 223lbs.


Holy shit, those lats bro! Looking great despite the injury. Traps looking juicy AF too.


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> Holy shit, those lats bro! Looking great despite the injury.


My physical therapist who I've been seeing once per week since July said it's weird how I keep getting into better shape but I'm not training. I told her it's her rubber bands, they're magic.


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> My physical therapist who I've been seeing once per week since July said it's weird how I keep getting into better shape but I'm not training. I told her it's her rubber bands, they're magic.


She knows 🤣


----------



## eazy

cut log

week 7 (9/9-9/15) of 8 complete

200mg test c, 4mg salbutamol

blood pressure  9/9 118/60, 9/11 108/56, 9/13 112/68

Resting heart rate 9/9 78, 9/11 78, 9/13 80

sides--  9/9 trensomnia. 3rd night in a row. Tren run is over at 12 weeks.

bodyweight 6/16 248, 7/28 239, 8/4 235, 8/11 230, 8/18 230, 8/25 235,
9/1 226, 9/8 234, 9/15 223

average daily calories 1522, carbs 100, fat 61, protein 141.

trained 7 days. 23 hours of cardio. 

I am after a look, I'm starting to see it, I'm excited. 




for week 8 (9/16-9/22)   calories: 1400 w/160g protein. 7 training sessions. 21 hours cardio. pharma: 200mg test c, 4mg salbutamol


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/15

PUSH 2
Barbell Standing Overhead Press  47x10,47x10,47x10
Dumbbell Bench Press  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Fly   5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Incline Fly  5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  35x10,35x10,35x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 5x10,5x10,5x10

11 mile walk

food for 9/14 calories 1296, carbs 55, fat 56, protein 146

bodyweight 9/15 4am 223 lbs


----------



## DEADlifter

Looking good brother


----------



## eazy

DEADlifter said:


> Looking good brother


thank you


----------



## Skullcrusher

Although I still think you should skip push day until your shoulder is 100%, it is up to you.

The rest of what you do is an inspiration to myself and others here.

You should be proud!


----------



## Send0

Skullcrusher said:


> Although I still think you should skip push day until your shoulder is 100%, it is up to you.
> 
> The rest of what you do is an inspiration to myself and others here.
> 
> You should be proud!


Keeping the joint moving is helpful... last thing a person needs is frozen shoulder on top of a potential tear. 

Since he's keeping the weight ultra light on push days, it should be okay as long as it's not producing *sharp* pains.


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> skip push day until your shoulder is 100%


absolutely no chance.


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> absolutely no chance.


It's just that if it's a torn muscle it could have been healed completely in 6 weeks with rest.

Not sure how long it's been but guessing longer than 6 weeks.

Did you ever get MRI?


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> It's just that if it's a torn muscle it could have been healed completely in 6 weeks with rest.
> 
> Not sure how long it's been but guessing longer than 6 weeks.
> 
> Did you ever get MRI?


Injured on 6/20/2021.

Found an imaging center with an open MRI. I am scheduled for 9/23. This will be my third try. 

Going to take 2 valiums and wear a mask covering my eyes before they push me in the tube. I hope I can stay in there for 30 minutes this time.


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> Injured on 6/20/2021.
> 
> Found an imaging center with an open MRI. I am scheduled for 9/23. This will be my third try.
> 
> Going to take 2 valiums and wear a mask covering my eyes before they push me in the tube. I hope I can stay in there for 30 minutes this time.


I don't know if it is still loud like it used to be.

If it is, maybe earbuds or earplugs?


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> I don't know if it is still loud like it used to be.
> 
> If it is, maybe earbuds or earplugs?


It is. They give you headphones and Pandora.


----------



## CJ

My favorite part is your impeccable blood pressure. Also your back is starting to  look SIIICCCCCCKKKKKK!!!!  🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> Injured on 6/20/2021.
> 
> Found an imaging center with an open MRI. I am scheduled for 9/23. This will be my third try.
> 
> Going to take 2 valiums and wear a mask covering my eyes before they push me in the tube. I hope I can stay in there for 30 minutes this time.


Dont fall asleep in the MRI with the combination of the valium and eye mask... You'll really piss off the techs, ask me how I know. 🤣


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/16

PULL 2
Trapbar Deadlift 415x10,415x10,415x10
Pull Up 11,11,10 +45lbs,  1,0,0 +90lbs
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 120x10,120x10,120x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 10,10,10
Dumbbell Concentration Curls  25x10,25x10,25x10
Preacher Curl 115x10,115x10,115x10
Barbell Curl 75x10,75x10,75x10

11 mile walk

food for 9/15 calories 1656, carbs 133, fat 52, protein 151

bodyweight 9/16 4am 223 lbs


----------



## TODAY

eazy said:


> Training for 9/16
> 
> PULL 2
> Trapbar Deadlift 415x10,415x10,415x10
> Pull Up 11,11,10 +45lbs,  1,0,0 +90lbs
> Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 120x10,120x10,120x10
> Cable Rope Face Pull 10,10,10
> Dumbbell Concentration Curls  25x10,25x10,25x10
> Preacher Curl 115x10,115x10,115x10
> Barbell Curl 75x10,75x10,75x10
> 
> 11 mile walk
> 
> food for 9/15 calories 1656, carbs 133, fat 52, protein 151
> 
> bodyweight 9/16 4am 223 lbs


Dear god, this just looks like absolute death. How're your energy levels?


----------



## eazy

TODAY said:


> Dear god, this just looks like absolute death. How're your energy levels?


Very good. I don't do anything physical. No walking a dog. No yard work. I am sedentary. I sleep from 7pm to 4am everyday. I take a nap in the afternoon.


----------



## eazy

TODAY said:


> Dear god, this just looks like absolute death. How're your energy levels?


I also run on excitement. 

Every time I look in the mirror something is different. A vein, muscle separation, and so on. I don't look anything like I used to. My body used to look like an egg-shaped melting candle.


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> I also run on excitement.
> 
> Every time I look in the mirror something is different. A vein, muscle separation, and so on. I don't look anything like I used to. My body used to look like an egg-shaped melting candle.
> 
> View attachment 13508


Every time I see this timeline photo, I am simultaneously filled with envy... as well as being proud at what you accomplished. 😃

You've done an amazing thing... but you already know this 😁


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> Every time I see this timeline photo, I am simultaneously filled with envy... as well as being proud at what you accomplished. 😃
> 
> You've done an amazing thing... but you already know this 😁


I think the last 5 months are more interesting. 

To go from 203 to 248, in 12 weeks, gaining weight on purpose was exciting. 

I learned a lot, my next bulk will be better.


----------



## PZT

This is one log for sure I at least view every day


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/17

LEGS 2
Barbell Squat 225x20,315x3,365x3,405x2,455x1,510x1
Barbell Squat 150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10

11 mile walk

food for 9/16 calories 1434, carbs 98, fat 57, protein 152

bodyweight 9/17 4am 224 lbs


----------



## CJ

eazy said:


> Training for 9/17
> 
> LEGS 2
> Barbell Squat 225x20,315x3,365x3,405x2,455x1,510x1
> Barbell Squat 150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10
> 
> 11 mile walk
> 
> food for 9/16 calories 1434, carbs 98, fat 57, protein 152
> 
> bodyweight 9/17 4am 224 lbs


Looks similar to a Wendler's programming.  Solid work!


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/18/2021

PUSH 1
Barbell Bench Press 57x10,57x10,57x10
Seated Overhead Press  57x10,57x10,57x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise  40x10,40x10,40x10
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 70x10,70x10,70x10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10

11 mile walk

food for 9/17 calories 1206, carbs 146, fat 44, protein 127

bodyweight 9/18 4am 222 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/19

PULL 1
Barbell Bent Over Row 250X15,250X15,250X15
Pull Up 10,10,10 +45lbs,  1,1,0 +90lbs
Lat Pull Down 120X10,120X10,120X10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Barbell Curl 75X10,75X10,75X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

10 mile walk

food for 9/18 calories 1589, carbs 218, fat 55, protein 106

bodyweight 9/19 4am 221lbs


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Impressive workout dude!


----------



## Send0

Getting closer to 210. Keep killing it!

MRI still on schedule for this week?


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> MRI still on schedule for this week?


Yep, Thursday @ 2:30.


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/20

LEGS 1
Barbell Squat 225X20,225X20,225X20
Barbell Squat 150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10

12 mile walk

food for 9/19 calories 1534, carbs 141, fat 74, protein 104

bodyweight 9/20 4am 219 lbs


----------



## Send0

You're in the two teens!!! Wait that sounds bad...

I mean you're below 220!!! Keep smashing the hell out of it eazy!


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/21

PUSH 2
Barbell Standing Overhead Press  77x10,77x10,77x10
Dumbbell Bench Press  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Fly   5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Incline Fly  5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  35x10,35x10,35x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 5x10,5x10,5x10

10 mile walk

food for 9/20 calories 1720, carbs 132, fat 68, protein 146

bodyweight 9/21 4am 218 lbs


----------



## DEADlifter

218!  How far down are you going?


----------



## eazy

DEADlifter said:


> 218!  How far down are you going?


That is a great question, that I've given a lot of thought to.

Did I fail if I don't see 195lbs, at least once? I've never made it there.

Shouldn't I go to 10% bf? In preparation for my bulk that starts FEB 2022.

Don't I at least have to hit 202lbs to make this the most successful cut yet?

I can say I look better now at 218lbs than I did at 203lbs in April. Same approx bf% just heavier.

1/2013 400lbs. 4/2014 226lbs.

9/2015 285lbs. 2/2017 234lbs.

3/2020 345lbs. 4/2021 203lbs

6/2021 248lbs.  10/2021  ???lbs


----------



## eazy

cut log

week 8 (9/16-9/22)  of 8 complete

200mg test c, 4mg salbutamol

blood pressure  9/16 102/58, 9/18 110/68, 9/20 98/54

Resting heart rate 9/16 70, 9/18 72, 9/20 74

sides--  no AI.

bodyweight 6/16 248, 7/28 239, 8/4 235, 8/11 230, 8/18 230, 8/25 235, 
9/1 226, 9/8 234, 9/15 223, 9/22 218

average daily calories 1390, carbs 137, fat 54, protein 114.

trained 7 days. 26.5 hours of cardio.  

for week 9 (9/23-9/29)   calories: 1400 w/160g protein. 7 training sessions. 21 hours cardio. pharma: 300mg test c, 50mg anadrol, 80mcg clen


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/22

PULL 2
Trapbar Deadlift 325x15,325x15,325x15
Pull Up 13,10,10 +45lbs,  1,1,0 +90lbs
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 120x10,120x10,120x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 10,10,10
Dumbbell Concentration Curls  25x10,25x10,25x10
Preacher Curl 120x10,120x10,120x10
Barbell Curl 75x10,75x10,75x10

10 mile walk

food for 9/21 calories 1371, carbs 213, fat 42, protein 63

bodyweight 9/22 4am 218 lbs


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> Training for 9/22
> 
> PULL 2
> Trapbar Deadlift 325x15,325x15,325x15
> Pull Up 13,10,10 +45lbs,  1,1,0 +90lbs
> Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 120x10,120x10,120x10
> Cable Rope Face Pull 10,10,10
> Dumbbell Concentration Curls  25x10,25x10,25x10
> Preacher Curl 120x10,120x10,120x10
> Barbell Curl 75x10,75x10,75x10
> 
> 10 mile walk
> 
> food for 9/21 calories 1371, carbs 213, fat 42, protein 63
> 
> bodyweight 9/22 4am 218 lbs


It's weird being able to pull normally but not push isn't it? 

Good job having the mental strength to not get distracted and give up because of your injury. Hope your MRI goes well tomorrow.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good work eazy!


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> It's weird being able to pull normally but not push isn't it?


Makes me wonder if I can push. So, I try it. Just a push-up. Can't go up at all. Then my shoulder is on fire for 3 days. 

I repeat this pattern every couple of weeks. Dumb.


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> Makes me wonder if I can push. So, I try it. Just a push-up. Can't go up at all. Then my shoulder is on fire for 3 days.
> 
> I repeat this pattern every couple of weeks. Dumb.


Hey man, we all can have hopes and wishes. Seriously though, I hope you get some positive news tomorrow.


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> Hey man, we all can have hopes and wishes. Seriously though, I hope you get some positive news tomorrow.


results appt with ortho 9/28 2pm


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/23

LEGS 2
Barbell Squat 235x20,235x20,235x20
Barbell Squat 150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10

3 mile walk

food for 9/22 calories 1687, carbs 142, fat 76, protein 94

bodyweight 9/23 7am 219 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/24/2021

PUSH 1
Barbell Bench Press 82x10,82x10,82x10
Seated Overhead Press  82x10,82x10,82x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise  40x10,40x10,40x10
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 70x10,70x10,70x10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10

6 mile walk

food for 9/23 calories 2723, carbs 366, fat 120, protein 124

bodyweight 9/24 6am 219 lbs


----------



## eazy

It started yesterday with a BOX of cereal. It rolled into today. Send help. It's not even noon.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Dude just call it a cheat day and get back on track.

Wanted to let you know that those Strong knee sleeves are working out perfect for me.

Want to get some of their elbow sleeves to match!


----------



## DEADlifter

You got something bothering you?


----------



## eazy

DEADlifter said:


> You got something bothering you?


Yes. Not sure what. I can tell though, I'm waking up late and eating things I wouldn't usually eat.


----------



## DEADlifter

eazy said:


> Yes. Not sure what. I can tell though, I'm waking up late and eating things I wouldn't usually eat.


In the six months you've been here with us you have done some amazing things and inspired many.  I hope you can quickly identify what is making you feel un-eazy.  

I eat like shit if I get bored.  It's Friday.  Go do something fun.


----------



## Trendkill

did you get that MRI done yesterday?


----------



## eazy

Trendkill said:


> did you get that MRI done yesterday?


I only lasted five minutes. They got a couple of pictures, I hope enough to make a diagnosis.


----------



## eazy

9/24 PM SESSION POWERED BY KRISPY KREME

PULL 1
Barbell Bent Over Row 255X15,255X15,255X15
Pull Up 10,10,10 +45lbs
Lat Pull Down 120X10,120X10,120X10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Barbell Curl 75X10,75X10,75X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

3 mile walk


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> 9/24 PM SESSION POWERED BY KRISPY KREME
> 
> PULL 1
> Barbell Bent Over Row 255X15,255X15,255X15
> Pull Up 10,10,10 +45lbs
> Lat Pull Down 120X10,120X10,120X10
> Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
> Barbell Curl 75X10,75X10,75X10
> Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10
> 
> 3 mile walk


Krispy Kreme moved out of my state well over a decade ago. Those bastards!


----------



## Trendkill

Is 3 mile walk a typo?  13 maybe?  Or are you leaning out too quickly or losing to much lean mass?  Just need a break from the long walks?


----------



## eazy

Trendkill said:


> Is 3 mile walk a typo?  13 maybe?  Or are you leaning out too quickly or losing to much lean mass?  Just need a break from the long walks?


It was a second lift and walk for the day. PM session to burn off some donut energy.


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/25

LEGS 1
Barbell Squat 315x10,315x10,315x10,315x10,315x10
Barbell Squat 150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10

11 mile walk

food for 9/24 calories 2273, carbs 297, fat 96, protein 107

bodyweight 9/25 4am 224 lbs


----------



## Send0

I forgot to ask you, did you make it through the MRI after getting drugged up with some Valium?


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> I forgot to ask you, did you make it through the MRI after getting drugged up with some Valium?


nope. made it 5 minutes. valium ain't sht i thought I was about to be sedated. could have driven myself there and back.

two days of nightmares and anxiety-based bad eating for nothing.


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> nope. made it 5 minutes. valium ain't sht i thought I was about to be sedated. could have driven myself there and back.
> 
> two days of nightmares and anxiety-based bad eating for nothing.


Damnit... Can't they just sedate you completely or something? 

I'm sorry man... Now I'm just frustrated for you.


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> Damnit... Can't they just sedate you completely or something?
> 
> I'm sorry man... Now I'm just frustrated for you.


maybe they got enough pictures in those five minutes to make a diagnosis. I'll see what she says.


----------



## Thewall

Bro you are only human which I’ve questioned a lot. You are going to have those cravings doing what you are doing. No biggie when you go off track use it to motivate to yourself back on track. You have done a great job. Keep at it man.


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/26

PUSH 2
Barbell Standing Overhead Press  77x10,77x10,77x10
Dumbbell Bench Press  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Fly   5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Incline Fly  5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  35x10,35x10,35x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 5x10,5x10,5x10

6 mile walk

food for 9/25 calories 1806, carbs 261, fat 57, protein 107

bodyweight 9/26 4am 224lbs


----------



## eazy

PM SESSION  9/26

PULL 2
Trapbar Deadlift 330x15,330x15,330x15
Pull Up 10,10,10 +45lbs,  1,0,1 +90lbs
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 120x10,120x10,120x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 10,10,10
Dumbbell Concentration Curls  25x10,25x10,25x10
Preacher Curl 120x10,120x10,120x10
Barbell Curl 75x10,75x10,75x10

4 mile walk 60lb weighted vest


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/27

LEGS 2
Barbell Squat 245x20,245x20,245x20
Barbell Squat 150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10

10 mile walk

food for 9/26 calories 2553, carbs 251, fat 94, protein 113

bodyweight 9/27 4am 241 lbs


----------



## eazy

Email results are in. They will be explained to me tomorrow by ortho.

Study Result

Impression

Relatively nondiagnostic study. The patient was not able to complete the exam due to claustrophobia. Full-thickness tear of the rotator cuff.

TECHNIQUE: MRI of the left shoulder was performed. Neither intravenous nor intra-articular contrast was administered. On the axial T2 fat saturation imaging was obtained. The patient came in pre-medicated but was still too claustrophobic to get through the exam.

FINDINGS: Relatively nondiagnostic study. There appears to be subacromial subdeltoid bursa suggestive of full-thickness tear of the rotator cuff. Subcortical cyst changes in the humeral head. Subscapularis tendinopathy with a partial tear.


----------



## Send0

Doesn't sound good... Full thickness tears will typically involve surgery of some kind, and can be a slow recovery. I'm willing to bet they will tell you to stop with all upper body exercise too, which may include even racking weight to do lower body work, as the surgical repair can be sensitive to being undone until fully healed.

This is based on my non-medical interpretation, which is based on my education from > 18 years ago... so take my interpretation with a grain of salt.

I hope the doctor has some positive news for you when you meet with them.


----------



## eazy

PM SESSION  9/27

Pull Up 20,15,15
Lat Pulldown 120x15,120x15,120x15
Cable Rope Face Pull 15,15,15
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 40x15,40x15,40x15
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x15,40x15,40x15
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X15,25X15,25X15
Dumbbell Front Raise 5x15,5x15,5x15

3 mile walk 60lb weighted vest


----------



## CohibaRobusto

eazy said:


> nope. made it 5 minutes. valium ain't sht i thought I was about to be sedated. could have driven myself there and back.
> 
> two days of nightmares and anxiety-based bad eating for nothing.


Valium and Xanax are really weak for extreme anxiety like that in my opinion. I have similar anxiety getting dental work done.

I'd have to take at least 2-4x the recommended dose for it to work.

Unfortunately, I'm a recovering addict and therefore can't take it at all anymore. If the doc doesn't prescribe enough, I know some places you can get it online.


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/28/2021

Trapbar Deadlift 3x145,3x235,3x285,3x325,1x375,1x415,1x465,5x505
Barbell Squat 10x150,10x150,10x150,10x150,10x150

10-mile walk

food for 9/27 calories 2392, carbs 212, fat 98, protein 214

bodyweight 9/28 4am 235


----------



## Trendkill

Is there any option to be fully anesthetized for the MRI?  I've heard of some places doing this.  It would be good to get a full diagnosis so you know exactly what you are facing.

The iron addict in me though says keep pushing through until you hit that goal you are after.  Then reassess and decide about surgery if its required.


----------



## eazy

Trendkill said:


> Is there any option to be fully anesthetized for the MRI?


I'll ask today at my appt.


Trendkill said:


> keep pushing through until you hit that goal


This is exactly what I want/plan to do.


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> I'll ask today at my appt.
> 
> This is exactly what I want/plan to do.


I'm going to be the angel on your shoulder and say keep playing with your rubber bands, and kick your own ass in the way that PT tends to do so, until you get the full breakdown from the doc.

My comments are specific to your shoulder. IMO, keep pushing on everything else like you have been until the doc tells you otherwise.

I think trendkill and I might be saying the same thing, but in different ways... but wanted to chime in just in case.

I'll be honest, this whole situation bums me out. Makes me realize that even friggin superman over here is vulnerable, and that was an eye opener.


----------



## eazy

PM SESSION 9/28

Pull Up 20,20,20
Lat Pulldown 120x15,120x15,120x15
Cable Rope Face Pull 15,15,15
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 40x15,40x15,40x15
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x15,40x15,40x15
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X15,25X15,25X15
Dumbbell Front Raise 5x15,5x15,5x15

3 mile walk 60lb weighted vest


----------



## Jin

eazy said:


> PM SESSION 9/28
> 
> Pull Up 20,20,20
> Lat Pulldown 120x15,120x15,120x15
> Cable Rope Face Pull 15,15,15
> Dumbbell Lateral Raise 40x15,40x15,40x15
> Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x15,40x15,40x15
> Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X15,25X15,25X15
> Dumbbell Front Raise 5x15,5x15,5x15
> 
> 3 mile walk 60lb weighted vest


Beast mode. Always.


----------



## eazy

cut log

week 9 (9/23-9/29)  of 8 complete

350mg test c, 175mg NPP, 50mg anadrol, 80mcg clen

blood pressure  9/23 108/60, 9/25 110/62, 9/27 108/58

Resting heart rate 9/23 74, 9/25 80 , 9/27 84

sides--  none. no AI.

bodyweight 6/16 248, 7/28 239, 8/4 235, 8/11 230, 8/18 230, 8/25 235, 9/1 226, 9/8 234, 9/15 223, 9/22 218, 9/29 232

average daily calories 2131, carbs 237, fat 84, protein 136.

trained 7 days. 24.5 hours cardio.  


Poor adherence this week. Lost some ground.

for week 10 (9/30-10/6)   calories: 1400 w/160g protein. 7 training sessions. 21 hours cardio. pharma: 350mg test c, 350mg NPP, 50mg anadrol, 80mcg clen.


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/29/2021

PUSH 1
Barbell Bench Press 82x10,82x10,82x10
Seated Overhead Press  82x10,82x10,82x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise  40x10,40x10,40x10
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 70x10,70x10,70x10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10

10-mile walk

food for 9/28 calories 1768, carbs 271, fat 72, protein 97

bodyweight 9/29 4am 232 lbs


----------



## Send0

Keep in mind some of that weight gain is probably glycogen in the muscle. So not necessarily a set back IMO.

As long as you look good on the mirror at your weight, then the scale number is just an arbitrary metric.

Cuts are hard, even for those with iron wills like you. You'll come back harder, and better!


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> Keep in mind some of that weight gain is probably glycogen in the muscle. So not necessarily a set back IMO.
> 
> As long as you look good on the mirror at your weight, then the scale number is just an arbitrary metric.
> 
> Cuts are hard, even for those with iron wills like you. You'll come back harder, and better!


The water weight is a pattern and I didn't help it with Anadrol, NPP, and upping the test dose. 

Will hit a new low weight early next week.

When I say lost some ground I am talking about self-discipline and bland taste buds.

between 9/23 and 9/28 I have had: half a dozen donuts, 2 boxes of cereal (crushed a box in one sitting twice), six pb&j's (3 at a time), and ice cream. 

In the scheme of things, not a big deal. I never went over my TDEE on any given day.

Disappointed in the number of days it's taking to pull it together. 

Don't want cravings, don't eat things that give you cravings.


----------



## Skullcrusher

To help minimize water weight gain, you should try to avoid as much salt and sodium as possible. A little bit is okay. Isn't anadrol a bulking compound though?


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> Isn't anadrol a bulking compound


it's certainly a wet oral. read/thought/hoped it would be drier than the dbol I tried this spring. nope. water will mask fat loss for the next 4 weeks.


Skullcrusher said:


> avoid as much salt and sodium


I don't mind. I like the look. It's all in my chest, biceps, traps, delts.


----------



## eazy

Training for 9/30

PULL 1
Barbell Bent Over Row 260X15,260X15,260X15
Pull Up 10,10,10 +45lbs,  1,1,1 +90lbs
Lat Pull Down 120X10,120X10,120X10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Barbell Curl 75X10,75X10,75X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

6-mile walk

food for 9/29 calories 1875, carbs 143, fat 66, protein 213

bodyweight 9/30 4am 230lbs


----------



## CohibaRobusto

serious rows dude!


----------



## eazy

Goals for October 2021

1) Walk 250 miles.
2) Train 31 times.
3) Average 1500 calories w/ 170 grams of protein each day.
4) Lose 10 lbs, get to 208 lbs. 
5)  2 days over daily calorie goal. 10/1 (rootbeer float cookies) and Halloween.

link to cookie recipe  https://www.homemadefoodjunkie.com/root-beer-float-cookies/


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/1

LEGS 1
Barbell Squat 320x10,320x10,320x10,320x10,320x10
Barbell Squat 150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10

6 mile walk

food for 9/30 calories 1508, carbs 108, fat 57, protein 152

bodyweight 10/1 4am 227 lbs


----------



## Thewall

Nice job easy. Just out of curiosity, how long have you been on cycle?


----------



## eazy

Thewall said:


> Nice job easy. Just out of curiosity, how long have you been on cycle?


25 weeks.


----------



## PZT

eazy said:


> 25 weeks.


ON 4 LIFE!!!!!!!

Hop[e you are having a good day eazy. Keep killing it


----------



## eazy

PZT said:


> ON 4 LIFE!!!!!!!
> 
> Hop[e you are having a good day eazy. Keep killing it


I was supposed to stop at 16 weeks. Then at 24 weeks. Nov 1 for real this time.


----------



## PZT

eazy said:


> I was supposed to stop at 16 weeks. Then at 24 weeks. Nov 1 for real this time.


I wanna add the sink in right now lol


----------



## Thewall

Nice easy. I know you monitor everything closely health wise. Out of everything you have taken so far what has been your favorite.


----------



## eazy

Thewall said:


> Nice easy. I know you monitor everything closely health wise. Out of everything you have taken so far what has been your favorite.


Tren and it's not even close.


----------



## Thewall

I have never done that. You have had a good experience with it.  Thank you , appreciate the feedback


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> Tren and it's not even close.


What was it that you liked the most? Was it the strength, the recomp effect, or the bump in mood/confidence that some get?


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> What was it that you liked the most? Was it the strength, the recomp effect, or the bump in mood/confidence that some get?


The part about it I like the most was how every single day for a few weeks you will look different.

It was the only period of time where I never wondered once if it's working you can see it


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/2

PUSH 2
Barbell Standing Overhead Press  82x10,82x10,82x10
Dumbbell Bench Press  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Fly   5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Incline Fly  5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10

10 mile walk

food for 10/1 calories 2362, carbs 249, fat 117, protein 90

bodyweight 10/2 4am 224lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/3

PULL 2
Trapbar Deadlift 350x10,350x10,350x10
Pull Up 20,20,20     1,1,1 +90lbs
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 120x10,120x10,120x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 10,10,10
Dumbbell Concentration Curls  25x10,25x10,25x10
Preacher Curl 120x10,120x10,120x10
Barbell Curl 75x10,75x10,75x10

3 mile walk 60lb weighted vest

food for 10/2 calories 1906, carbs 228, fat 82, protein 97

bodyweight 10/3 4am 223 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/4

LEGS 2
Barbell Squat 250x20,250x20,250x20
Barbell Squat 150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10

10 mile walk

food for 10/3 calories 2099, carbs 261, fat 71, protein 154

bodyweight 10/4 4am 225 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/5/2021

PUSH 1
Barbell Bench Press 87x10,87x10,87x10
Seated Overhead Press  82x10,82x10,82x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise  40x10,40x10,40x10
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 45x10,45x10,45x10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
Front Raise 25,25,25

10-mile walk

food for 10/4 calories 1280, carbs 136, fat 39, protein 149

bodyweight 10/5 4am 227 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/6

PULL 1
Barbell Bent Over Row 265X10,265X10,265X10
Pull Up 11,10,10 +45lbs,  1,1,1 +90lbs
Lat Pull Down 120X10,120X10,120X10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Barbell Curl 75X10,75X10,75X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

6-mile walk

food for 10/5 calories 1214, carbs 191, fat 44, protein 66

bodyweight 10/6 4am 227lbs


----------



## eazy

cut log

week 10 (9/30-10/6)  of 8 complete

350mg test c, 350mg NPP, 50mg anadrol, 80mcg clen

blood pressure  9/30 94/52, 10/2 100/52, 10/4 102/70

Resting heart rate 9/30 82, 10/2 86, 10/4 86

sides--  10/4 insomnia. no AI.

bodyweight 6/16 248, 7/28 239, 8/4 235, 8/11 230, 8/18 230, 8/25 235, 
9/1 226, 9/8 234, 9/15 223, 9/22 218, 9/29 232, 10/6 227.

average daily calories 1700, carbs 171, fat 66, protein 129.

trained 7 days. 21 hours of cardio.  

for week 11 (10/7-10/13)   calories: 1500 w/170g protein. 7 training sessions. 20 hours cardio. pharma: 350mg test c, 350mg NPP, 50mg anadrol, 120mcg clen


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/7

LEGS 1
Barbell Squat 325x10,325x10,325x10,325x10,325x10
Barbell Squat 150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10

8-mile walk

food for 10/6 calories 1593, carbs 120, fat 57, protein 147

bodyweight 10/7 4am 228 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/8

PUSH 2
Barbell Standing Overhead Press  87x10,87x10,87x10
Dumbbell Bench Press  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Fly   5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Incline Fly  5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10

6 mile walk

food for 10/7 calories 1891, carbs 157, fat 66, protein 167

bodyweight 10/8 4am 229lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/9

PULL 2
Trapbar Deadlift 3x145,3x235,3x285,3x325,1x375,1x415,1x465,5x510
Pull Up 20,20,20     1,1,1 +90lbs
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 120x10,120x10,120x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 10,10,10
Dumbbell Concentration Curls  25x10,25x10,25x10
Preacher Curl 120x10,120x10,120x10
Barbell Curl 75x10,75x10,75x10

4 mile walk 

food for 10/8 calories 1534, carbs 158, fat 64, protein 91

bodyweight 10/9 7am 229 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/10

LEGS 2
Barbell Squat 255x20,255x20,255x20
Barbell Squat 150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10

4 mile walk

food for 10/9 calories 2788, carbs 283, fat 129, protein 131

bodyweight 10/10 7am 229 lbs


----------



## dragon1952

eazy said:


> Training for 10/10
> 
> LEGS 2
> Barbell Squat 255x20,255x20,255x20
> Barbell Squat 150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10
> 
> 4 mile walk
> 
> food for 10/9 calories 2788, carbs 283, fat 129, protein 131
> 
> bodyweight 10/10 7am 229 lbs


My legs hurt just reading that :^ /


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/11/2021

PUSH 1
Barbell Bench Press 87x10,87x10,87x10
Seated Overhead Press  82x10,82x10,82x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise  40x10,40x10,40x10
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 45x10,45x10,45x10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
Front Raise 25,25,25

10-mile walk

food for 10/10 calories 2578, carbs 232, fat 126, protein 153

bodyweight 10/11 4am 230 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/12

PULL 1
Barbell Bent Over Row 270X10,270X10,270X10
Pull Up 10,10,10 +50lbs,  1,1,1 +90lbs
Lat Pull Down 120X10,120X10,120X10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Barbell Curl 75X10,75X10,75X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

10-mile walk

food for 10/11 calories 1978, carbs 297, fat 60, protein 79

bodyweight 10/12 4am 229lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/13

LEGS 1
Barbell Squat 330x10,330x10,330x10,330x10,330x10
Barbell Squat 150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10

10-mile walk

food for 10/12 calories 1671, carbs 157, fat 60, protein 136

bodyweight 10/13 4am 229 lbs


----------



## eazy

cut log

week 11 (10/7-10/13)  of 8 complete

350mg test c, 350mg NPP, 50mg anadrol, 120mcg clen

blood pressure  10/11 108/62

Resting heart rate 10/11 78

sides-- none. no AI.

bodyweight 6/16 248, 7/28 239, 8/4 235, 8/11 230, 8/18 230, 8/25 235, 
9/1 226, 9/8 234, 9/15 223, 9/22 218, 9/29 232, 10/6 227, 10/13 229

average daily calories 1949, carbs 207, fat 73, protein 120.

trained 7 days. 17 hours of cardio.  

for week 12 (10/14-10/20)   calories: 1700 w/170g protein. 7 training sessions. 20 hours cardio. pharma: 350mg test c, 350mg npp, 50 mg anadrol, 4mg salbutamol


----------



## dragon1952

Great work! Great BP too! So you've lost 20lbs, have you lost or gained any muscle mass in your opinion?


----------



## eazy

dragon1952 said:


> Great work! Great BP too! So you've lost 20lbs, have you lost or gained any muscle mass in your opinion?


I gained muscle.


----------



## dragon1952

eazy said:


> I gained muscle.


Woo hoo! Gotta love those drugs ;^ )


----------



## eazy

https://imgur.com/0Yrmhne


----------



## eazy

PM SESSION 10/13

Pull Up 20,20,20
Lat Pulldown 120x15,120x15,120x15
Cable Rope Face Pull 15,15,15
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 40x15,40x15,40x15
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x15,40x15,40x15
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X15,25X15,25X15
Dumbbell Front Raise 5x15,5x15,5x15

3 mile walk 60lb weighted vest


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/14

PUSH 2
Barbell Standing Overhead Press  87x10,87x10,87x10
Dumbbell Bench Press  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Fly   5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Incline Fly  5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10

10 mile walk

food for 10/13 calories 2183, carbs 280, fat 65, protein 152

bodyweight 10/14 4am 228lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/15

PULL 2
Trapbar Deadlift 3x145,3x235,3x285,2x325,1x375,1x415,1x465,1x510,1x560,1x610
Pull Up 20,20,20     2,1,1 +90lbs
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 120x10,120x10,120x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 10,10,10
Dumbbell Concentration Curls  25x10,25x10,25x10
Preacher Curl 120x10,120x10,120x10
Barbell Curl 75x10,75x10,75x10

10-mile walk 

food for 10/14 calories 1621, carbs 224, fat 28, protein 126

bodyweight 10/15 4am 230 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/16

LEGS 2
Barbell Squat 260x20,260x20,260x20
Barbell Squat 150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10

2-mile walk

food for 10/15 calories 4178, carbs 486, fat 198, protein 142

bodyweight 10/16 7am 233 lbs


----------



## Trendkill

Little cheat meal in there eazy?


----------



## eazy

Trendkill said:


> Little cheat meal in there eazy?


Today is not going so well either. Trying to keep it under 5k.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Hang in there man. Stay strong.


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/17/2021

PUSH 1
Barbell Bench Press 87x10,87x10,87x10
Seated Overhead Press  82x10,82x10,82x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise  40x10,40x10,40x10
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 45x10,45x10,45x10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
Front Raise 25,25,25

2-mile walk

food for 10/16 calories 1784, carbs 203, fat 90, protein 58

bodyweight 10/17 9am 234 lbs


----------



## eazy

maintenance log

week 0 (10/10-10/16)  

350mg test c, 350mg npp, 100 mg anadrol, 80mg clen

blood pressure  10/11 108/62, 10/14 108/56, 10/16 90/48

Resting heart rate 10/11 78, 10/14 88, 10/16 92

sides-- none. no AI.

7-day average bodyweight 229

average daily calories 2285, carbs 268, fat 89, protein 121.

trained 7 days. 18 hours of cardio.  

for week 1 (10/17-10/23)   calories: 1700 w/160g protein. 7 training sessions. 14 hours cardio. 
pharma: 210mg test c, 4mg salbutamol


----------



## Spear

This is a damn low BP. It sure pays to do cardio. 

Have you ran that much anadrol before?


----------



## eazy

Spear said:


> This is a damn low BP. It sure pays to do cardio.
> 
> Have you ran that much anadrol before?


No, this was the first time. It's been four weeks. Can't tell a difference between this and dbol. Both made me hold water, feel stronger, increased endurance.


----------



## Spear

eazy said:


> No, this was the first time. It's been four weeks. Can't tell a difference between this and dbol. Both made me hold water, feel stronger, increased endurance.


Anadrol is my favorite oral by far. Absolutely love the strength and pumps I get when eating in a big surplus


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/18

PULL 1
Barbell Bent Over Row 135x10, 225x10, 275X10, 275X10, 275X10
Pull Up 10,10,10 +50lbs,  2,2,1 +90lbs
Lat Pull Down 120X10,120X10,120X10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Barbell Curl 75X10,75X10,75X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

6-mile walk

food for 10/17 calories 2347, carbs 166, fat 141, protein 113

bodyweight 10/18 4am 236 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/19

LEGS 1
Barbell Squat 335x20,335x10,335x10,335x10,335x10
Barbell Squat 150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10,150x10

6-mile walk

food for 10/18 calories 3280, carbs 296, fat 195, protein 115

bodyweight 10/19 4am 235 lbs


----------



## PZT

brooooooooooooooooooooooo how long does it take you to recover from that shitt?!?!?


----------



## eazy

PZT said:


> brooooooooooooooooooooooo how long does it take you to recover from that shitt?!?!?


I drive a car, you sit down into it and have to stand up to get out. I dread that for two days.


----------



## PZT

eazy said:


> I drive a car, you sit down into it and have to stand up to get out. I dread that for two days.


I bought a charger in June and I am 6'1" i feel your pain


----------



## quackattack

PZT said:


> I bought a charger in June and I am 6'1" i feel your pain


Stop bragging about your new charger... and your height.


----------



## PZT

quackattack said:


> Stop bragging about your new charger... and your height.


hey bro when you are fat you gotta take advantage of what ya got ahaha


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/20

PUSH 2
Barbell Standing Overhead Press  87x10,87x10,87x10
Dumbbell Bench Press  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Fly   5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Incline Fly  5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10

6 mile walk

food for 10/19 calories 1689, carbs 182, fat 82, protein 75

bodyweight 10/20 4am 235 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/21

PULL 2
Trapbar Deadlift 3x145,3x235,3x285,2x325,1x375,1x415,1x465,5x505
Pull Up 20,20,20     2,2,1 +90lbs
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 120x10,120x10,120x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 10,10,10
Dumbbell Concentration Curls  25x10,25x10,25x10
Preacher Curl 120x10,120x10,120x10
Barbell Curl 75x10,75x10,75x10

6-mile walk 

food for 10/20 calories 1824, carbs 188, fat 86, protein 144

bodyweight 10/21 4am 236 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/22

LEGS 2
Barbell Squat 150x5,240x3,330x3,380x1,420x1,470x1,500x1,500x1
Barbell Squat 150x20,150x20,150x20,150x20,150x20

6-mile walk

food for 10/21 calories 1723, carbs 196, fat 87, protein 128

bodyweight 10/22 4am 231 lbs


----------



## quackattack

Approaching your PR of 510, I see.  You planning on shooting for a new PR?


----------



## eazy

quackattack said:


> Approaching your PR of 510, I see.  You planning on shooting for a new PR?


I hit 510x2. not sure what my 1 rm is. 

Going to try 550x1 on the next bulking cycle, spring 2022.


----------



## PZT

Man with the volume you hit I am surprised you are not in the 600s


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/23/2021

PUSH 1
Barbell Bench Press 92x10,92x10,92x10
Seated Overhead Press  82x10,82x10,82x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise  40x10,40x10,40x10
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 45x10,45x10,45x10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
Front Raise 25,25,25

2-mile walk

food for 10/22 calories 1661, carbs 181, fat 82, protein 98

bodyweight 10/23 4am 231 lbs


----------



## eazy

maintenance log

week 1 (10/17-10/23)  

210mg test c, 4mg salbutamol

blood pressure  10/18 112/70, 10/20 118/60, 10/22 110/66

Resting heart rate 10/18 92, 10/20 80, 10/22 78

sides-- none. no AI.

7-day average bodyweight 234lbs

average daily calories 2331, carbs 222, fat 110, protein 113.

trained 7 days. 10.5 hours of cardio.  

for week 2 (10/24-10/30)   calories: 2000 w/170g protein. 7 training sessions. 14 hours cardio. pharma: 210mg test c, 4mg salbutamol


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/24

PULL 1
Barbell Bent Over Row 135x20, 225x15, 225X15, 225X15
Pull Up 20,20,20,20,20 @ BW
Pull Up 2,2,2 +90lbs
Lat Pull Down 120X15,120X15,120X15
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Barbell Curl 75X10,75X10,75X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

2-mile walk

food for 10/23 calories 3452, carbs 289, fat 101, protein 145

bodyweight 10/24 4am 235 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/25

LEGS 1
Safety Squat Bar 200x20,200x20,200x20,200x20,200x20
Safety Squat Bar 150x20,150x20,150x20,150x20,150x20

4-mile walk

food for 10/24 calories 2971, carbs 343, fat 112, protein 128

bodyweight 10/25 4am 235 lbs


----------



## Skullcrusher

I don't know why I am not getting notifications for watched threads.

You have that happen to you?


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> I don't know why I am not getting notifications for watched threads.
> 
> You have that happen to you?


yes. they were all in my spam folder.


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> yes. they were all in my spam folder.


forum has a spam folder?


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> forum has a spam folder?


I didn't understand. I thought you meant email. I get an email when you post on your log. It suddenly stopped I found them in my spam.

I'm presuming you already double-checked in the preferences that your alerts are still checked and turned on.


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> I didn't understand. I thought you meant email. I get an email when you post on your log. It suddenly stopped I found them in my spam.
> 
> I'm presuming you already double-checked in the preferences that your alerts are still checked and turned on.
> 
> View attachment 14690


Oh I see what you're sayin. No, I just try to rely on the little bell that shows alerts when someone makes a post in a thread I watch. Sometimes they show up and other times nothing.


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> Sometimes they show up and other times nothing.


Yep that happens to me to still when I just watch the bell. And it's random.


----------



## Boogieman

Easy you are still killing it I see! Fukkin hell keep it up bro!!!!!


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/26

PUSH 2
Barbell Standing Overhead Press  87x10,87x10,87x10
Dumbbell Bench Press  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Fly   5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Incline Fly  5x10,5x10,5x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10

6 mile walk

food for 10/25 calories 1861, carbs 227, fat 86, protein 126

bodyweight 10/26 4am 236 lbs


----------



## ATLRigger

eazy said:


> Training for 10/20
> 
> PUSH 2
> Barbell Standing Overhead Press  87x10,87x10,87x10
> Dumbbell Bench Press  40x10,40x10,40x10
> Dumbbell Incline Bench Press  40x10,40x10,40x10
> Dumbbell Fly   5x10,5x10,5x10
> Dumbbell Incline Fly  5x10,5x10,5x10
> Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
> Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
> Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
> Dumbbell Lateral Raise 40x10,40x10,40x10
> Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
> 
> 6 mile walk
> 
> food for 10/19 calories 1689, carbs 182, fat 82, protein 75
> 
> bodyweight 10/20 4am 235 lbs


Wow that’s a hard cut. What are you cycling, winny?


----------



## eazy

ATLRigger said:


> Wow that’s a hard cut. What are you cycling, winny?


I'm only taking 210mg of test c per week.


----------



## ATLRigger

eazy said:


> I'm only taking 200mg of test c per week.


For such a hard cut, why not add in anavar or winny ?


----------



## eazy

ATLRigger said:


> For such a hard cut, why not add in anavar or winny ?


My 12-week cut is over. I'm raising the calories over the next few weeks.

This was my first cycle. It lasted 27 weeks. 

When I cut again I plan to use Anavar.


----------



## eazy

Training for 10/27

PULL 2
Barbell Bent Over Row 135x20, 230x15, 230X15, 230X15
Pull Up 20,20,20 @ BW
Pull Up  1,0,0 +100lbs
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 120x15,120x15,120x15
Cable Rope Face Pull 15,15,15
Dumbbell Concentration Curls  25x10,25x10,25x10
Preacher Curl 120x10,120x10,120x10
Barbell Curl 75x10,75x10,75x10

6-mile walk 

food for 10/26 calories 2753, carbs 303, fat 111, protein 181

bodyweight 10/27 4am 235 lbs


----------



## eazy




----------



## CohibaRobusto

eazy said:


> View attachment 14772


I'm sorry dude. I got your back on this. That's bullshit.


----------



## Yano

I was so busy talkin to Bundy about home I wasn't paying attention to much else , turns out he and I are from neighboring towns. I feel embarassed as fuck cuz i aint down with that shit either.


----------



## CJ

eazy said:


> View attachment 14772


I'm going to have a talk with him.


----------



## TODAY

CJ275 said:


> I'm going to have a talk with him.


Yeah, that's fucking gross.

Keep your head up eazy, that racist scumbag in no way represents the views of any other vet around here. You contribute more in a single post than Papaya has since he signed up.


----------



## CJ

I made an error in judgment by thinking that "a talk" with him would be enough. He's getting a 3 day ban, hopefully when he comes back it will never happen again. 

I'm sorry.


----------



## TODAY

1. Every member here is valued and appreciated. Everyone is to be respected, this is our number one rule. *Zero Tolerance*. Debate and discussion is encouraged. Flaming,name calling and childish fighting is not. Public call outs and drama is not tolerated.

Demote that piece of shit to green.


----------



## TODAY

CJ275 said:


> I made an error in judgment by thinking that "a talk" with him would be enough. He's getting a 3 day ban, hopefully when he comes back it will never happen again.
> 
> I'm sorry.


Due respect, but he's still gonna be a racist who contributes nothing of value three days from now.

Just sayin'.


----------



## DEADlifter

I just saw this shit.  Sorry E.

That guy is the reason I keep the chatbox minimized so much.


----------



## Send0

@eazy did you ever get the new MRI done? If so then did they give you an updated analysis/report?


----------



## Hughinn

eazy said:


> First post in training and nutrition log to hit my goal.
> 
> 47 years old. 5'11" 215lbs. 20% bodyfat. sw: 345 3/2020 cw: 215 3/2021 gw: lean enough to bulk and blast
> 
> Plan is to suicide cut to 190lbs, if lean enough start a bulk, and increase Test and NPP from current doses of 200mg per week test cyp and 100mg per week NPP and run a first cycle at test cyp 500mg per week for 16 weeks.
> 
> Next 6 weeks will experiment with fasting to increase the deficit while keeping cardio (15 hours per week) and strength training the same.
> 
> View attachment 11724


Good progress. 

If it was me, I'd drop the NPP and just run the test with a clean diet. 

We're built close to the same and about the same age. I'm 44. 

Here's what I did with nothing but test last year.


----------



## Hughinn

eazy said:


> To fat to blast. It's my understanding I'll be wasting drugs at such a high body fat percentage.





eazy said:


> My 12-week cut is over. I'm raising the calories over the next few weeks.
> 
> This was my first cycle. It lasted 27 weeks.
> 
> When I cut again I plan to use Anavar.


Holy shit dude. 27 weeks isn't a cycle, that's a perma blast. 

You might want to consider just cruising. PCT after that long on might be tough.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## eazy

Hughinn said:


> You might want to consider just cruising.


That's the plan. Until February.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

But but what about 500# 20 rep squats 😭


----------



## FlyingPapaya

We need this


----------



## Trendkill

I was just about to jump in your log eazy and ask where you’d been. I’m not getting notifications for a lot of stuff apparently.

So the cut is over or just the gear cycle?  
also, how does a man perform 200 barbell squats and then walk 6 miles?


----------



## eazy

Trendkill said:


> So the cut is over or just the gear cycle?


cut is over. cutting down cardio and increasing calories. Looking to get maintenance calories as high as possible and not gain any weight.

cycle is over. next cycle February 2022. on what I'm calling trt+ right now. 😆


Trendkill said:


> how does a man perform 200 barbell squats and then walk 6 miles?


feels like light work. this time last year when my body fat was still 40%+ I would walk 10 miles after the squats in the morning and another 5 miles later in the day. 30-35k steps everyday


----------



## eazy

maintenance log

week 3 (10/31-11/6)  

210mg test c, 4mg salbutamol

blood pressure  11/1 96/50, 11/3 106/54, 11/5 108/60

Resting heart rate 11/1  80, 11/3 78, 11/5 80

sides-- none. no AI.

7-day average bodyweight 238

average daily calories 2464, carbs 289, fat 108, protein 150.

trained 7 days. 8 hours of cardio.  

for week 4 (11/7-11/13)   calories: 2400 w/180g protein. programming: SuperSquats for 5 weeks, 7 training sessions. 7 hours cardio. pharma: 210mg test c, 140mg tren a, 4mg salbutamol


----------



## eazy

Training for 11/7

SuperSquats W2D1

Overhead press 27x10, 77x12, 77x12, 77x12
Squat  150x5, 240x3, 305x20
Pullover 25x20 
Bench Press  27x10, 77x5, 92x12, 92x12, 92x12
Bent Over Row  135x10, 240x15, 240x15, 240x15
Trap Bar Deadlift  145x5, 235x3, 340x15
Pullover 25x20

3 mile walk

food for 11/6 calories 2618, carbs 329, fat 113, protein 147

bodyweight 11/7 4am 239 lbs


----------



## eazy




----------



## Send0

Back looks thick!


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> View attachment 15110



Going by this pic of you, doesn't look like you have much body fat left. The rest you can probably burn off without even really trying, just by doing your workouts.


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> Going by this pic of you, doesn't look like you have much body fat left. The rest you can probably burn off without even really trying, just by doing your workouts.


I'm still around 20%


----------



## eazy

Training for 11/8

Accessories

Pull Up 20,20,20 @ BW
Pull Up  1,1,1 +100lbs
Pull Up 1,0,0 +115lbs
Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 45x10,45x10,45x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 15,15,15
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 25x10,25x10,25x10
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
Plate Front Raise 25,25,25
Preacher Curl 70x10,70x10,70x10
Barbell Curl 45X10,45X10,45X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

10-mile walk 

food for 11/7 calories 2411, carbs 198, fat 100, protein 210

bodyweight 11/8 3am 241 lbs


----------



## Skullcrusher

Holy shit, what are you on?


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> Holy shit, what are you on?


I don't think anything has started working yet. I gave myself a 3-week break from all drugs and stimulants leading into my MRI on 11/4/2021 so I could be as relaxed and not jumpy as possible.

Soon as I got home though I injected .3 test and .4 tren. doing that dose EOD till February


----------



## eazy

Had another MRI on 11/4/2021. Made it all the way through this time. Results get explained to me and told what happens next on 11/10.


MRI SHOULDER WITHOUT IV CONTRAST LEFT - Details

Study Result
Impression
Findings most compatible with a near full-thickness tearing of the supraspinatus tendon at the footprint. The tear is poorly visualized given poor signal-to-noise ratio on this study and suboptimal patient positioning.

Transcriptionist:  Transcription Time: 11/5/2021 6:53 AM
Reading Workstation ID:  

Narrative
Exam date: 11/4/2021
Referring provider:  

MRI SHOULDER WITHOUT CONTRAST LEFT

CLINICAL HISTORY: Left shoulder pain, injury.

COMPARISON: Left shoulder radiograph August 3, 2021.

TECHNIQUE: Multiplanar, multisequence MR imaging of the right shoulder without contrast.

FINDINGS:

OSSEOUS AND ARTICULAR STRUCTURES:
Acromioclavicular joint: Moderate degenerative changes.
Glenohumeral joint: No significant degenerative changes. No joint effusion.
Bones: There are patchy areas of T1 hypointensity within the humeral shaft and metaphysis. There is hypointense marrow signal intensity within the majority of the scapula with some sparing of the superior glenoid. This finding probably represents red
marrow conversion.

BURSAE:
Subacromial/subdeltoid bursa: There is a moderate amount of fluid probably related to the supraspinatus tear.
Subcoracoid bursa: Normal.

ROTATOR CUFF:
Supraspinatus: There is near full-thickness tearing of the supraspinatus at the footprint without significant tendon retraction identified. There is some edema within the adjacent soft tissues. The tear is poorly visualized given poor signal-to-noise
ratio on this study and suboptimal patient positioning there is a 2.4 cm collection within the subacromial/subdeltoid bursa.
Infraspinatus: Intact
Subscapularis: Intact
Teres minor: No evidence for tear or tendinopathy.
Musculature has normal bulk and signal intensity.

LABRUM/CAPSULE:
Labrum: Poorly visualized
Glenohumeral ligaments: Poorly visualized

MISCELLANEOUS:
Long head biceps tendon: The intra-articular portion is poorly visualized. The biceps tendon is visualized within the bicipital groove. There is some surrounding fluid that is a nonspecific finding.
Rotator interval: Poorly visualized
Other: None.

Component Results
There is no component information for this result.


Resulted on 11/05/2021 4:31 PM

Result Status: Final result

This test result has been released by an automatic process.
MyChart® licensed from Epic Systems Corporation © 1999 - 2020


----------



## Send0

Not good, sounds like supraspinatus is hanging on by a thread. At least the description says the tendon hasn't pulled back much, which will hopefully make the repair easier to perform and faster to heal.

Good luck man, and look forward to hearing what the doctors in person explanation is.


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> Not good, sounds like supraspinatus is hanging on by a thread. At least the description says the tendon hasn't pulled back much, which will hopefully make the repair easier to perform and faster to heal.
> 
> Good luck man, and look forward to hearing what the doctors in person explanation is.



Thank you.


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> Had another MRI on 11/4/2021. Made it all the way through this time. Results get explained to me and told what happens next on 11/10.
> 
> 
> MRI SHOULDER WITHOUT IV CONTRAST LEFT - Details
> 
> Study Result
> Impression
> Findings most compatible with a near full-thickness tearing of the supraspinatus tendon at the footprint. The tear is poorly visualized given poor signal-to-noise ratio on this study and suboptimal patient positioning.
> 
> Transcriptionist:  Transcription Time: 11/5/2021 6:53 AM
> Reading Workstation ID:
> 
> Narrative
> Exam date: 11/4/2021
> Referring provider:
> 
> MRI SHOULDER WITHOUT CONTRAST LEFT
> 
> CLINICAL HISTORY: Left shoulder pain, injury.
> 
> COMPARISON: Left shoulder radiograph August 3, 2021.
> 
> TECHNIQUE: Multiplanar, multisequence MR imaging of the right shoulder without contrast.
> 
> FINDINGS:
> 
> OSSEOUS AND ARTICULAR STRUCTURES:
> Acromioclavicular joint: Moderate degenerative changes.
> Glenohumeral joint: No significant degenerative changes. No joint effusion.
> Bones: There are patchy areas of T1 hypointensity within the humeral shaft and metaphysis. There is hypointense marrow signal intensity within the majority of the scapula with some sparing of the superior glenoid. This finding probably represents red
> marrow conversion.
> 
> BURSAE:
> Subacromial/subdeltoid bursa: There is a moderate amount of fluid probably related to the supraspinatus tear.
> Subcoracoid bursa: Normal.
> 
> ROTATOR CUFF:
> Supraspinatus: There is near full-thickness tearing of the supraspinatus at the footprint without significant tendon retraction identified. There is some edema within the adjacent soft tissues. The tear is poorly visualized given poor signal-to-noise
> ratio on this study and suboptimal patient positioning there is a 2.4 cm collection within the subacromial/subdeltoid bursa.
> Infraspinatus: Intact
> Subscapularis: Intact
> Teres minor: No evidence for tear or tendinopathy.
> Musculature has normal bulk and signal intensity.
> 
> LABRUM/CAPSULE:
> Labrum: Poorly visualized
> Glenohumeral ligaments: Poorly visualized
> 
> MISCELLANEOUS:
> Long head biceps tendon: The intra-articular portion is poorly visualized. The biceps tendon is visualized within the bicipital groove. There is some surrounding fluid that is a nonspecific finding.
> Rotator interval: Poorly visualized
> Other: None.
> 
> Component Results
> There is no component information for this result.
> 
> 
> Resulted on 11/05/2021 4:31 PM
> 
> Result Status: Final result
> 
> This test result has been released by an automatic process.
> MyChart® licensed from Epic Systems Corporation © 1999 - 2020


----------



## eazy

Training for 11/9

SuperSquats W2D2

Overhead press 27x10, 77x12, 77x12, 77x12
Squat  150x5, 240x3, 310x20
Pullover 25x20 
Bench Press  27x10, 77x5, 97x12, 97x12, 97x12
Bent Over Row  135x10, 245x15, 245x15, 245x15
Trap Bar Deadlift  145x5, 235x3, 345x15
Pullover 25x20

10-mile walk

food for 11/8 calories 1765, carbs 199, fat 59, protein 124

bodyweight 11/9 4am 239 lbs


----------



## Trendkill

Let us know what the doc says tomorrow.


----------



## eazy

Trendkill said:


> Let us know what the doc says tomorrow.


will do


----------



## Skullcrusher

If you have insurance and it covers PT are you going to go?


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> If you have insurance and it covers PT are you going to go?


I do. It's covered. Been going twice per week since July.

Running joke between the therapist and myself. 

I am her first patient that seems to be getting into better shape and growing while injured, only doing my prescribed PT rubber band exercises. (not supposed to be training upper body)


----------



## Sven Northman

I have a tear in my supraspinatus. Happened years ago on a heavy power clean. Damage was already there unbeknownst to me, but that day my catch was off, weight got away from me, and it let go. 

Are you in any pain? How are you going to modify your training so you can heal? That really sucks man. Especially now that you're on a cycle and have a plan laid out. Hope it doesnt hinder your progress.


----------



## Sven Northman

eazy said:


> I do. It's covered. Been going twice per week since July.
> 
> Running joke between the therapist and myself.
> 
> I am her first patient that seems to be getting into better shape and growing while injured, only doing my prescribed PT rubber band exercises. (not supposed to be training upper body)
> 
> View attachment 15135


That's what I had to do. No upper body training for 6 months. Two cortisone shots 6 months apart and not an issue since. That was 4 years ago. Heal quickly man!

Did they give you any cortisone shots yet?


----------



## eazy

Sven Northman said:


> Are you in any pain?


Yes, a dull ache all day. Intense pain at night, I roll over on it once I start sleeping well.


Sven Northman said:


> How are you going to modify your training so you can heal?


IDK. Have to see what she says.

Since it happened in June I lowered the weights and kept training through the pain.


Sven Northman said:


> Especially now that you're on a cycle


I'm on TRT+ cruising. 

I cycled this year for 27 weeks. April through October. 

That's how it happened dbol and NPP, going for a 4 plate bench.


Sven Northman said:


> Did they give you any cortisone shots yet?


No.


----------



## Sven Northman

eazy said:


> Yes, a dull ache all day. Intense pain at night, I roll over on it once I start sleeping well.
> 
> IDK. Have to see what she says.
> 
> Since it happened in June I lowered the weights and kept training through the pain.
> 
> I'm on TRT+ cruising.
> 
> I cycled this year for 27 weeks. April through October.
> 
> That's how it happened dbol and NPP, going for a 4 plate bench.
> 
> No.


Having been through it I'd say don't train through the pain. I full on remember those sleepless nights with Flexerall and ice packs for the pain. 

If it was me I'd hang it up for a while. Train legs and core. Once you get a full tear its surgery time and there is no guarantee there will be enough tendon to staple back together. I'm sure you know all of this already from the docs and therapist. 

Suprised they haven't offered a shot yet. It helps incredibly with the inflammation locally. While its true that prolonged cortisone can actually break down tendon tissue, 1-3 shots spaced months apart wont cause any long term damage. 

Whatever you decide to do good luck with it man!


----------



## eazy

Training for 11/10/2021

Accessories

Pull Up 20,20,20 @ BW
Pull Up  2,2,2 +100lbs
Pull Up 1,1,0 +115lbs
Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 45x10,45x10,45x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 15,15,15
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 25x10,25x10,25x10
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
Plate Front Raise 35,35,35
Preacher Curl 70x10,70x10,70x10
Barbell Curl 45X10,45X10,45X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

10-mile walk

food for 11/9 calories 2363, carbs 221, fat 56, protein 232

bodyweight 11/10 4am 235 lbs


----------



## eazy




----------



## PZT

lookin good


----------



## DEADlifter

Great work E


----------



## Yano

Right on man , that rocks !


----------



## eazy

Trendkill said:


> Let us know what the doc says tomorrow.


Must have surgery. Need to have the surgery within the next 4 months. Plan to schedule for mid January.

Getting 4 anchors in shoulder to reattach the torn supraspinatus tendon. Two lateral row and two medial row.

The bicep is also torn at the shoulder. Being repaired with a bicep tenodesis at same time.

In a sling for six weeks.

PT begins 3-4 weeks after surgery and lasts for three months.

Can be cleared to resume training in as soon as four months.

Complete recovery takes one year.


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> Training for 11/10/2021
> 
> Accessories
> 
> Pull Up 20,20,20 @ BW
> Pull Up  2,2,2 +100lbs
> Pull Up 1,1,0 +115lbs
> Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
> Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
> Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 45x10,45x10,45x10
> Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
> Cable Rope Face Pull 15,15,15
> Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
> Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  35x10,35x10,35x10
> Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
> Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
> Dumbbell Lateral Raise 25x10,25x10,25x10
> Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
> Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
> Plate Front Raise 35,35,35
> Preacher Curl 70x10,70x10,70x10
> Barbell Curl 45X10,45X10,45X10
> Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10
> 
> 10-mile walk
> 
> food for 11/9 calories 2363, carbs 221, fat 56, protein 232
> 
> bodyweight 11/10 4am 235 lbs


I wish I had your energy level because...damn! 😲


----------



## Trendkill

eazy said:


> Must have surgery. Need to have the surgery within the next 4 months. Plan to schedule for mid January.
> 
> Getting 4 anchors in shoulder to reattach the torn supraspinatus tendon. Two lateral row and two medial row.
> 
> The bicep is also torn at the shoulder. Being repaired with a bicep tenodesis at same time.
> 
> In a sling for six weeks.
> 
> PT begins 3-4 weeks after surgery and lasts for three months.
> 
> Can be cleared to resume training in as soon as four months.
> 
> Complete recovery takes one year.


Well, at least you have a definitive diagnosis and recovery plan.  I know this hurts and is frustrating.  Will be pulling for you to get through this as quickly and as healthy as possible


----------



## eazy

Training for 11/11

SuperSquats W2D3

Overhead press 27x10, 77x12, 77x12, 77x12
Squat  150x5, 240x3, 315x20
Pullover 25x20 
Bench Press  27x10, 102x12, 102x12, 102x12
Bent Over Row  135x10, 250x15, 250x15, 250x15
Trap Bar Deadlift  145x5, 235x3, 350x15
Pullover 25x20

10-mile walk

food for 11/10 calories 2320, carbs 249, fat 63, protein 202

bodyweight 11/11 4am 236 lbs


----------



## eazy

Trendkill said:


> Well, at least you have a definitive diagnosis and recovery plan.  I know this hurts and is frustrating.  Will be pulling for you to get through this as quickly and as healthy as possible


I'm excited. 

I look very different from June when I got hurt, compared to today, and have been injured the whole time. 

What will the progress look like for 6 months of 2022, healed with no limitations?

The Dr's recovery timeline is based on her average 50 year old, not doing the PT work, sedentary patient. I'm going to get after it.


----------



## CJ

eazy said:


> Must have surgery. Need to have the surgery within the next 4 months. Plan to schedule for mid January.
> 
> Getting 4 anchors in shoulder to reattach the torn supraspinatus tendon. Two lateral row and two medial row.
> 
> The bicep is also torn at the shoulder. Being repaired with a bicep tenodesis at same time.
> 
> In a sling for six weeks.
> 
> PT begins 3-4 weeks after surgery and lasts for three months.
> 
> Can be cleared to resume training in as soon as four months.
> 
> Complete recovery takes one year.


Been there sir, it sucks but there will be some good things that can come from the time off.

Other little nagging injuries will heal.

You can work on mobility issues that you may have, which will directly improve your lifts. Tight hips or ankles, time to fix them!!! 

You can focus on the little body parts that get neglected, like calfs, and the muscles that leg extensions and leg curls hit, that Squats and DLs don't.


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> I'm excited.
> 
> I look very different from June when I got hurt, compared to today, and have been injured the whole time.
> 
> What will the progress look like for 6 months of 2022, healed with no limitations?
> 
> The Dr's recovery timeline is based on her average 50 year old, not doing the PT work, sedentary patient. I'm going to get after it.


I think to most people it's scary, but when you've been dealing with an injury that's been holding you back for a long time... just having the diagnosis and being able to move forward is a huge relief in itself. Especially if it's a black and white situation, where there's a tear.

This is how I felt anyway when I thought my MRI was going to confirm a tear. It sounds messed up, but when it came back with tendinopathy of the rotator cuff and ganglion cysts along the long head bicep tendon... I felt like it took my hope away. Sure a tear is worse, but there's also a very obvious path to get healed when a tear is discovered.

Anyway, I'm excited for you. I can't wait to see what an eazy with no limitations will be able to do!


----------



## eazy

Training for 11/12

Accessories

Pull Up 20,20,20 @ BW
Pull Up  2,2,2 +100lbs
Pull Up 1,1,0 +115lbs
Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 45x10,45x10,45x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 15,15,15
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 25x10,25x10,25x10
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
Plate Front Raise 25,25,25
Preacher Curl 70x10,70x10,70x10
Barbell Curl 45X10,45X10,45X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

3-mile walk

food for 11/11 calories 2240, carbs 212, fat 70, protein 208

bodyweight 11/12 4am 235 lbs


----------



## Trendkill

Double the reps over last week with those +100lb pullups.


----------



## eazy

Training for 11/13

Accessories

Pull Up 20,20,20,20,20  +25lbs
Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 45x10,45x10,45x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 15,15,15
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 25x10,25x10,25x10
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
Plate Front Raise 25,25,25
Preacher Curl 70x10,70x10,70x10
Barbell Curl 45X10,45X10,45X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

10 mile walk

food for 11/12 calories 2496, carbs 201, fat 72, protein 251

bodyweight 11/13 4am 235 lbs


----------



## eazy

maintenance log

week 4 (11/7-11/13)  

210mg test c, 140mg tren a, 4mg salbutamol

blood pressure  11/8 112/68, 11/10 102/56, 11/12 110/58

Resting heart rate 11/8  80, 11/10 70, 11/12 84

sides-- none. no AI.

7-day average bodyweight 237 lbs 

average daily calories 2305, carbs 215, fat 76, protein 199.

trained 7 days. 17 hours of cardio.  

for week 5 (11/14-11/20)   calories: 2400 w/180g protein. programming: SuperSquats for 4 weeks, 7 training sessions. 7 hours cardio. pharma: 210mg test c, 140mg tren a, 4mg salbutamol


----------



## eazy

Training for 11/14

SuperSquats W3D1

Overhead press 27x10, 77x12, 77x12, 77x12
Squat  150x5, 240x3, 330x20
Pullover 25x20 
Bench Press  27x10, 107x12, 107x12, 107x12
Bent Over Row  135x10, 250x15, 250x15, 250x15
Trap Bar Deadlift  145x5, 235x3, 325x15
Pullover 25x20

3-mile walk 

food for 11/13 calories 2540, carbs 227, fat 122, protein 166

bodyweight 11/14 5am 236 lbs


----------



## Trendkill

Is this the old school Randall Stroessen Supersquats program?


----------



## eazy

Trendkill said:


> Is this the old school Randall Stroessen Supersquats program?


Yes. I saw it at this website.









						Super Squats: Gain 30 Pounds of Muscle in 6 Weeks
					

Learn a time-honored proven method to to gain lots of muscle with 20 rep sets of squats and pullovers!




					oldschooltrainer.com


----------



## CohibaRobusto

You're doing awesome man, that's amazing how much you've still been growing despite that injury! Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## eazy

CohibaRobusto said:


> You're doing awesome man, that's amazing how much you've still been growing despite that injury! Good luck with the surgery.


Thank you


----------



## eazy

Training for 11/15

Accessories

Pull Up 20,20,20 @ BW
Pull Up  2,2,2 +100lbs
Pull Up 1,1,1 +115lbs
Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 45x10,45x10,45x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 15,15,15
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 25x10,25x10,25x10
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
Plate Front Raise 25,25,25
Preacher Curl 70x10,70x10,70x10
Barbell Curl 45X10,45X10,45X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

6-mile walk

food for 11/14 calories 2321, carbs 218, fat 97, protein 170

bodyweight 11/15 4am 237 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 11/16/2021

SuperSquats W3D2

Overhead press 27x10, 77x12, 77x12, 77x12
Squat  150x5, 240x3, 355x20
Pullover 25x20 
Bench Press  27x5, 77x5, 117x12,117x12, 117x12
Bent Over Row  135x10, 250x15, 250x15, 250x15
Trap Bar Deadlift  145x5, 235x3, 325x15
Pullover 25x20

6-mile walk

food for 11/15 calories 2409, carbs 217, fat 68, protein 234

bodyweight 11/16 4am 235 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 11/17

Accessories

Pull Up 20,20,20 @ BW
Pull Up  2,2,2 +100lbs
Pull Up 2,1,1 +115lbs
Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 45x10,45x10,45x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 15,15,15
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 25x10,25x10,25x10
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
Plate Front Raise 25,25,25
Preacher Curl 70x10,70x10,70x10
Barbell Curl 45X10,45X10,45X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

6-mile walk

food for 11/16 calories 2509, carbs 156, fat 99, protein 246

bodyweight 11/17 4am 235 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 11/18

SuperSquats W3D3

Overhead press 27x10, 77x12, 77x12, 77x12
Squat  150x5, 240x3, 290x2, 360x20
Pullover 25x20 
Bench Press  27x10, 77x5, 117x12, 117x12, 117x12
Bent Over Row  135x10, 250x15, 250x15, 250x15
Trap Bar Deadlift  145x5, 235x3, 325x15
Pullover 25x20

6-mile walk

food for 11/17 calories 2681, carbs 202, fat 96, protein 254

bodyweight 11/18 4am 236 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 11/19

Accessories

Pull Up 20,20,20,20,20  +35lbs
Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 45x10,45x10,45x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 15,15,15
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 25x10,25x10,25x10
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
Plate Front Raise 25,25,25
Preacher Curl 70x10,70x10,70x10
Barbell Curl 45X10,45X10,45X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

6 mile walk

food for 11/18 calories 2486, carbs 280, fat 75, protein 187

bodyweight 11/19 4am 236 lbs


----------



## Trendkill

How are the legs feeling with the 20 rep squats?


----------



## eazy

Trendkill said:


> How are the legs feeling with the 20 rep squats?


Good, as long as I keep moving. Extra walks during the day to stretch out.


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> Yes. I saw it at this website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Squats: Gain 30 Pounds of Muscle in 6 Weeks
> 
> 
> Learn a time-honored proven method to to gain lots of muscle with 20 rep sets of squats and pullovers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldschooltrainer.com


I might try this.

How has it worked for you so far?


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> How has it worked for you so far?


It would be great for someone who wants to train three times per week.

It would be great for someone new to 20 rep sets.

For me feels like a break, it's only 60 reps per week. 

I've been doing this three times a week for awhile


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> It would be great for someone who wants to train three times per week.
> 
> It would be great for someone new to 20 rep sets.
> 
> For me feels like a break, it's only 60 reps per week.
> 
> I've been doing this three times a week for awhile
> 
> View attachment 15424


Did you read the book?


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> Did you read the book?


no, just the linked website and the training program they have there


----------



## eazy

Training for 11/20

Pull Up 10,10,10,10,10 +45lbs 
Pushup 5,5,5
Dip 2,2,2
Lat Pulldown 120x15,120x15,120x15
Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 40x10,40x10,40x10
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
Plate Front Raise 45,45,45

6-mile walk 

food for 11/19 calories 2351, carbs 223, fat 74, protein 217

bodyweight 11/20 4am 237 lbs


----------



## TrenTrenTren

eazy said:


> First post in training and nutrition log to hit my goal.
> 
> 47 years old. 5'11" 215lbs. 20% bodyfat. sw: 345 3/2020 cw: 215 3/2021 gw: lean enough to bulk and blast
> 
> Plan is to suicide cut to 190lbs, if lean enough start a bulk, and increase Test and NPP from current doses of 200mg per week test cyp and 100mg per week NPP and run a first cycle at test cyp 500mg per week for 16 weeks.
> 
> Next 6 weeks will experiment with fasting to increase the deficit while keeping cardio (15 hours per week) and strength training the same.
> 
> View attachment 11724


Looking hot sailor.  You single?


----------



## eazy

maintenance log

week 5 (11/14-11/20) 

210mg test c, 140mg tren a, 4mg salbutamol

blood pressure  11/15 100/58, 11/17 108/60, 11/19 102/58

Resting heart rate 11/15  84, 11/17 78, 11/19 80

sides-- none. no AI.

7-day average bodyweight 236

average daily calories 2476, carbs 208, fat 91, protein 213.

trained 7 days. 11 hours of cardio.  

for week 6 (11/21-11/27)   calories: 2400 w/180g protein. programming: SuperSquats for 3 weeks, 7 training sessions. 7 hours cardio. pharma: 210mg test c, 140mg tren a, 4mg salbutamol


----------



## eazy

Training for 11/21

SuperSquats W4D1

Overhead press 27x10, 82x12, 82x12, 82x12
Squat  150x5, 240x3, 365x20
Pullover 25x20 
Bench Press  27x10, 77x5, 122x12, 122x12, 122x12
Bent Over Row  135x10, 250x15, 250x15, 250x15
Trap Bar Deadlift  145x5, 235x3, 325x15
Pullover 25x20

3-mile walk

food for 11/20 calories 2578, carbs 160, fat 136, protein 186

bodyweight 11/21 4am 239 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 11/22/2021

Pull Up 20,20,20,20,20  +35lbs
Pull Up 0,0,0 +120lbs
Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 45x10,45x10,45x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 15,15,15
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 25x10,25x10,25x10
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
Plate Front Raise 25,25,25
Preacher Curl 70x10,70x10,70x10
Barbell Curl 45X10,45X10,45X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

6-mile walk

food for 11/21 calories 1969, carbs 216, fat 99, protein 81

bodyweight 11/22 4am 238 lbs


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> Training for 11/22/2021
> 
> Pull Up 20,20,20,20,20  +35lbs
> Pull Up 0,0,0 +120lbs
> Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
> Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
> Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 45x10,45x10,45x10
> Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
> Cable Rope Face Pull 15,15,15
> Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
> Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  35x10,35x10,35x10
> Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
> Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
> Dumbbell Lateral Raise 25x10,25x10,25x10
> Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
> Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
> Plate Front Raise 25,25,25
> Preacher Curl 70x10,70x10,70x10
> Barbell Curl 45X10,45X10,45X10
> Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10
> 
> 6-mile walk
> 
> food for 11/21 calories 1969, carbs 216, fat 99, protein 81
> 
> bodyweight 11/22 4am 238 lbs


I love volume, but these workouts look brutal. I may have to try it some day.

What are the rest periods between sets for these workouts, and how long does it take to finish one?


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> What are the rest periods between sets for these workouts


I only rest on pullups. everything else is a giant superset.


Send0 said:


> look brutal


just looks like it. baby weights. 


Send0 said:


> how long does it take to finish one


90 minutes on a weekday. need to get out the door to walk and get to the cubicle farm.

2 hours when it falls on the weekend or holiday. flexing in the mirror. watching tv. on the internet.


----------



## eazy

Training for 11/23

SuperSquats W4D2

Overhead press 27x10, 82x12, 82x12, 82x12
Squat  150x5, 240x2, 330x2, 350x1, 370x20
Pullover 25x20 
Bench Press  27x10, 77x5, 128x12, 128x12, 128x12
Bent Over Row  135x10, 250x15, 250x15, 250x15
Trap Bar Deadlift  145x5, 235x3, 325x15
Pullover 25x20

6-mile walk

food for 11/22 calories 2383, carbs 271, fat 80, protein 153

bodyweight 11/23 4am 239 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 11/24

Accessories

Pull Up 20,20,20,20,20  +35lbs
Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 45x10,45x10,45x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 15,15,15
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 25x10,25x10,25x10
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
Plate Front Raise 25,25,25
Preacher Curl 70x10,70x10,70x10
Barbell Curl 45X10,45X10,45X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

1-mile walk

food for 11/23 calories 2426, carbs 282, fat 83, protein 145

bodyweight 11/24 7am 240 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 11/25

SuperSquats W4D3

Overhead press 27x10, 87x12, 87x12, 87x12
Squat  150x5, 240x2, 290x1, 330x1, 375x20
Pullover 45x20 
Bench Press  27x5, 77x5, 132x12,132x12, 132x12
Bent Over Row  135x10, 250x15, 250x15, 250x15
Trap Bar Deadlift  145x5, 235x3, 325x15
Pullover 45x20
Push-up 1x100

1-mile walk 60lb vest

food for 11/24 calories 1924, carbs 142, fat 70, protein 180

bodyweight 11/25 7am 239 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 11/26

Pull Up 10,10,10,10,10 +45lbs 
Pull Up 20,20,20,20,20 @bw
Pushup 1x100
Dip 2,2,2,2,2
Lat Pulldown 120x15,120x15,120x15
Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 45x10,45x10,45x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 15,15,15
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 25x10,25x10,25x10
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
Plate Front Raise 25,25,25
Preacher Curl 70x10,70x10,70x10
Barbell Curl 45X10,45X10,45X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

3-mile walk 60lb vest

food for 11/25 calories 3796, carbs 416, fat 145, protein 228

bodyweight 11/26 4am 243 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 11/27

Trapbar Deallift 5x145, 3x235, 3x325, 2x415, 1x505, 1x555, 1x610
Power Press 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Reverse Arnold Press 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Bent Lateral Raise 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Side to Side Press 25x20, 25x20,25x20
Poliquin Press 5x15, 5x15, 5x15
Pull Up 20,20,20 @ BW
Pushup 1x100
Dip 2,2,2,2,2
Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
Plate Front Raise 25,25,25

3-mile walk 60lb weighted vest

food for 11/26 calories 2741, carbs 267, fat 133, protein 144

bodyweight 11/27 8am 244 lbs


----------



## eazy

maintenance log

week 6 (11/21-11/27)

210mg test c, 140mg tren a, 4mg salbutamol

blood pressure  11/22 108/56, 11/24 106/54, 11/26 126/62

Resting heart rate 11/22  78, 11/24 80, 11/26 84

sides-- none. no AI.

7-day average bodyweight 240

average daily calories 2525, carbs 250, fat 101, protein 166.

trained 7 days. 8 hours of cardio.  

for week 7 (11/28-12/4)   calories: 1800 w/180g protein. programming: SuperSquats week 5, 7 training sessions. 7 hours cardio. pharma: 210mg test c, 140mg tren a, 4mg salbutamol


----------



## eazy

Training for 11/28/2021

SuperSquats W5D1

Overhead press 27x10, 87x12, 87x12, 87x12
Squat  150x5, 240x3, 290x2, 330x1, 380x20
Pullover 25x20 
Bench Press  27x10, 77x5, 137x5, 157x5, 207x12,207x12,207x12
Bent Over Row  135x10, 250x15, 250x15, 250x15
Trap Bar Deadlift  145x5, 235x3, 325x15
Pullover 25x20

3-mile walk 60lb vest

food for 11/27 calories 2437, carbs 159, fat 104, protein 235

bodyweight 11/28 8am 244 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 11/29

Pull Up 20,20,20 @ BW
Pull Up  1,1,1 +120lbs
Pushup 1x100
Dip 2,2,2,2,2
Lat Pulldown 120x15,120x15,120x15
Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 45x10,45x10,45x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 15,15,15
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 25x10,25x10,25x10
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
Plate Front Raise 25,25,25
Preacher Curl 70x10,70x10,70x10
Barbell Curl 45X10,45X10,45X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

2-mile walk

food for 11/28 calories 1775, carbs 181, fat 63, protein 139

bodyweight 11/29 4am 244 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 11/30

SuperSquats W5D2

Overhead press 27x10, 82x12, 82x12, 82x12
Squat  150x5, 240x3, 290x2, 330x1, 385x20
Pullover 25x20 
Bench Press  27x10, 77x5, 137x5, 157x5, 217x12,217x12,217x12
Bent Over Row  135x10, 250x15, 250x15, 250x15
Trap Bar Deadlift  145x5, 235x3, 325x15
Pullover 25x20

2-mile walk

food for 11/29 calories 1735, carbs 123, fat 49, protein 222

bodyweight 11/30 4am 243 lbs


----------



## PZT

dis mfker said 385x20 on SQUATS!!!!!


----------



## DEADlifter

PZT said:


> dis mfker said 385x20 on SQUATS!!!!!


That jumped out at me too.


----------



## Trendkill

And doing all this on 1700cal/day.  Crazy.  405 x 20 will fall soon.


----------



## eazy

Trendkill said:


> all this on 1700cal/day


I have to cut back. 2400 calories are too much without 3 hours of walking.

4 pack is gone. I saw 250lbs a couple of times during the day this past weekend. 

I like feeling full and strong. I worry about getting fat(ter) and having it get away from me. 

I can live with 235lbs plus or minus a few pounds in either direction, daily fluctuations.


Trendkill said:


> 405 x 20 will fall soon


week 6, day 3, 12/9, end of program.


----------



## eazy

Goals for December 2021

1) Walk 150 miles.
2) Train 31 times.
3) Average 1800 calories w/ 180 grams of protein each day.


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/1

Pull Up 10,10,10,10,10 +45lbs 
Pull Up 1,1,1 +120lbs
Pushup 100, 100, 100
Dip 2,2,2,2,2
Lat Pulldown 60x15, 60x15, 60x15
Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 45x10,45x10,45x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 15,15,15
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 25x10,25x10,25x10
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
Plate Front Raise 25,25,25
Preacher Curl 70x10,70x10,70x10
Barbell Curl 45X10,45X10,45X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

3-mile walk  

food for 11/30 calories 1715, carbs 126, fat 43, protein 236

bodyweight 12/1 4am 243 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/2

SuperSquats W5D3

Overhead press 27x10, 87x12, 87x12, 87x12
Squat  150x5, 240x2, 290x1, 330x1, 350x1, 390x20, 150x50
Pullover 25x20 
Bench Press  27x10, 77x5, 137x5, 157x5 
Bench Press  227x1, 137x12,137x12, 137x12
Bent Over Row  135x10, 250x15, 250x15, 250x15
Trap Bar Deadlift  145x5, 235x3, 325x15
Pullover 25x20

3-mile walk 

food for 12/1 calories 1626, carbs 129, fat 46, protein 197

bodyweight 12/2 4am 239 lbs


----------



## Trendkill

Is the shoulder feeling better?  Weights on presses look like they are going up.


----------



## eazy

Just finished my Dr's appt to review my sleep study results. 

While sleeping oxygen levels should be 92-95%.

My highest level was 75% for 46 minutes of the night.

Diagnosed with obstructive sleep apnea. Prescribed a CPAP.

The next step is a CPAP TITRATION STUDY at the sleep lab.

Dr said if CPAP shows up before the study is complete start using it.


----------



## eazy

Trendkill said:


> Is the shoulder feeling better?


Yes. Only hurts first thing in the morning from sleeping on it wrong. 


Trendkill said:


> Weights on presses look like they are going up.


I should stop *pressing* my luck. 😆


----------



## Trendkill

eazy said:


> Yes. Only hurts first thing in the morning from sleeping on it wrong.
> 
> I should stop *pressing* my luck. 😆


That's great news.  I didn't realize it was healing up so quickly.

Also, when does the stand up comedy tour begin?

The CPAP is gonna change your life.


----------



## eazy

Trendkill said:


> That's great news.  I didn't realize it was healing up so quickly.


Seems weird to be having surgery on 1/20/2022.


----------



## quackattack

eazy said:


> Seems weird to be having surgery on 1/20/2022.


If it keeps improving would you put off the surgery?


----------



## eazy

quackattack said:


> If it keeps improving would you put off the surgery?


No. I'm sticking to the schedule so I can get done with the surgery done with the rehab and be 100%.

I don't know if it's actually even really improving or if I'm just willing to take more chances because I know when the surgery is around the corner.


----------



## Spear

cpap is best thing ive ever done. Once you get used to teh cpap, sleep becomes so amazing.


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/3

Pull Up 20,20,20,20,26 @ BW
Power Press 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Reverse Arnold Press 5x15, 5x15, 5x15
Bent Lateral Raise 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Side to Side Press 25x20, 25x20,25x20
Poliquin Press 5x15, 5x15, 5x15
Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
Plate Front Raise 25,25,25
Pushup 100,100,113

3-mile walk 

food for 12/2 calories 1635, carbs 164, fat 23, protein 227

bodyweight 12/3 4am 238 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/4/2021

Squat 150x60
Pull Up 20,20,20 @ BW
Pull Up  1,1,1 +120lbs
Pushup 100,100,100
Dip 2,2,2,2,2
Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 45x10,45x10,45x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 15,15,15
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 25x10,25x10,25x10
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
Plate Front Raise 25,25,25
Preacher Curl 70x10,70x10,70x10
Barbell Curl 45X10,45X10,45X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

3-mile walk 

food for 12/3 calories 1799, carbs 188, fat 55, protein 163

bodyweight 12/4 6 am 238 lbs


----------



## TODAY

Every time I open this thread I am astounded by your ability to maintain this amount of volume on such low calories.

Extraordinary stuff.


----------



## eazy

TODAY said:


> Every time I open this thread I am astounded by your ability to maintain this amount of volume on such low calories.
> 
> Extraordinary stuff.


I want to be lean so bad, I just can't figure it out.


----------



## eazy

eazy said:


> I want to be lean so bad, I just can't figure it out.


@MohsenAirwave 

I'm kind of kidding when I say that.

Keep doing what I've been doing for another 5 years is the answer.


----------



## MohsenAirwave

eazy said:


> @MohsenAirwave
> 
> I'm kind of kidding when I say that.
> 
> Keep doing what I've been doing for another 5 years is the answer.



"It's not about the end goal, it's all about the journey."
I know this now, after chasing and suffering for years. 

God speed and Thank-you


----------



## eazy

maintenance log

week 7 (11/28-12/4)

210mg test c, 140mg tren a, 4mg salbutamol daily, 100mg anadrol daily

blood pressure   12/1 104/56, 12/3 110/58

Resting heart rate 12/1 76, 12/3 86

sides-- none. no AI.

7-day average bodyweight  241lbs        (previous week avg 240lbs)

average daily calories 1720, carbs 138, fat 46, protein 205.

trained 7 days. 7 hours of cardio.  

for week 8 (12/5-12/11)   calories: 1800 w/180g protein. programming: SuperSquats week 6, 7 training sessions. 7 hours cardio. pharma: 210mg test c, 140mg tren a, 4mg salbutamol daily, 100mg anadrol daily


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/5

SuperSquats W6D1

Overhead press 27x10, 92x12, 92x12, 92x12
Squat  150x5, 240x2, 290x1, 330x1, 350x1, 395x20
Pullover 25x20 
Bench Press  27x5, 77x5, 127x5, 177x5, 232x12, 232x12, 232x12
Bent Over Row  135x10, 250x15, 250x15, 250x15
Trap Bar Deadlift  145x5, 235x3, 325x15
Pullover 25x20

2-mile walk

food for 12/4 calories 2100, carbs 175, fat 92, protein 156

bodyweight 12/5 6am 240 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/6

Power Press 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Reverse Arnold Press 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Bent Lateral Raise 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Side to Side Press 25x20, 25x20,25x20
Poliquin Press 5x15, 5x15, 5x15
Pull Up 20,20,20,20,20 @ BW
Pushup 100,100,100
Dip 2,2,2,2,2
Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
Plate Front Raise 25,25,25

3-mile walk

food for 12/5 calories 2150, carbs 267, fat 73, protein 113

bodyweight 12/6 4am 240 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/7

SuperSquats W6D2

Overhead press 27x10, 97x12, 97x12, 97x12
Squat  150x5, 240x2, 290x1, 330x1, 360x1, 400x20
Pullover 25x20 
Bench Press  27x10, 77x5, 158x12, 158x12, 158x12
Bent Over Row  135x10, 225x15, 225x15, 225x15
Trap Bar Deadlift  145x5, 235x3, 325x15
Pullover 25x20

1-mile walk  

food for 12/6 calories 1719, carbs 147, fat 31, protein 236

bodyweight 12/7 4am 239lbs


----------



## Yano

eazy said:


> Training for 12/7
> 
> SuperSquats W6D2
> 
> Overhead press 27x10, 97x12, 97x12, 97x12
> Squat  150x5, 240x2, 290x1, 330x1, 360x1, 400x20
> Pullover 25x20
> Bench Press  27x10, 77x5, 158x12, 158x12, 158x12
> Bent Over Row  135x10, 225x15, 225x15, 225x15
> Trap Bar Deadlift  145x5, 235x3, 325x15
> Pullover 25x20
> 
> 1-mile walk
> 
> food for 12/6 calories 1719, carbs 147, fat 31, protein 236
> 
> bodyweight 12/7 4am 239lbs


400x20 .......  Gonna buy you a damn Superman cape holy shit man right on !!


----------



## eazy

Yano said:


> 400x20 .......  Gonna buy you a damn Superman cape holy shit man right on !!


This summer I got 405x14.

I have been building/working to this Thursday 12/9 when I get 405x20.


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/8

Pull Up 20,20,20,20,20 +25
Pushup 100,100,100
Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 45x10,45x10,45x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Cable Rope Face Pull 15,15,15
Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback  35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 25x10,25x10,25x10
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
Plate Front Raise 25,25,25
Preacher Curl 70x10,70x10,70x10
Barbell Curl 45X10,45X10,45X10
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

1-mile walk 

food for 12/7 calories 1745, carbs 146, fat 20, protein 269

bodyweight 12/8 4am 238 lbs


----------



## MohsenAirwave

eazy said:


> Training for 12/8
> 
> Pull Up 20,20,20,20,20 +25
> Pushup 100,100,100
> Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
> Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
> Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 45x10,45x10,45x10
> Cable One Arm Tricep Extension 25x10,25x10,25x10
> Cable Rope Face Pull 15,15,15
> Triceps Pushdown V Bar 25X10,25X10,25X10
> Dumbbell Tricep Kickback 35x10,35x10,35x10
> Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension 40x10,40x10,40x10
> Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
> Dumbbell Lateral Raise 25x10,25x10,25x10
> Fly 10x10,10x10,10x10
> Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
> Plate Front Raise 25,25,25
> Preacher Curl 70x10,70x10,70x10
> Barbell Curl 45X10,45X10,45X10
> Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl 25x10,25x10,25x10
> 
> 1-mile walk
> 
> food for 12/7 calories 1745, carbs 146, fat 20, protein 269
> 
> bodyweight 12/8 4am 238 lbs


Holy mother of volume  
You are a beast

Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy

@Send0 

Have you seen this? I'm interested.














						T-Grip Single Straight Handle Bar with Olympic Sleeve
					

The American Barbell T-Grip Single Straight Handle Bar is designed to provide you with greater training variety on the gym floor. Featuring a 1-1/4" diameter (31.75MM), they fit all commercial benches and racks and now have the option of non-rotating sleeves (bar weight 30lbs) or rotating...




					americanbarbell.com


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> @Send0
> 
> Have you seen this? I'm interested.
> 
> View attachment 16000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-Grip Single Straight Handle Bar with Olympic Sleeve
> 
> 
> The American Barbell T-Grip Single Straight Handle Bar is designed to provide you with greater training variety on the gym floor. Featuring a 1-1/4" diameter (31.75MM), they fit all commercial benches and racks and now have the option of non-rotating sleeves (bar weight 30lbs) or rotating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> americanbarbell.com


I've seen it, but I just done know what I would use it for over my multi-grip bar or swiss bar.

The next rackable barbell I'll be getting is an ez curl bar; so that I can finally use my rack mount preacher curl attachment.


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> I've seen it, but I just done know what I would use it for over my multi-grip bar or swiss bar.
> 
> The next rackable barbell I'll be getting is an ez curl bar; so that I can finally use my rack mount preacher curl attachment.


the rectangle part of my bar gets caught on the rack. rack is not wide enough


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> the rectangle part of my bar gets caught on the rack. rack is not wide enough


Got it! Mine fit in the rack, but it's tight. How wide is the rectangular part of your bar? I'll measure mine later today and post up the dimensions.


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> Got it! Mine fit in the rack, but it's tight. How wide is the rectangular part of your bar? I'll measure mine later today and post up the dimensions.


42x11.5


----------



## eazy




----------



## eazy




----------



## Send0

Swiss bar = 38.5"
Multi grip camber bar = 40.75"

Both are from Titan fitness. The multi-grip camber bar is on sale right now until the end of the month.


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/9

SuperSquats W6D3

Overhead press 27x10, 102x12, 102x12, 102x12
Squat  150x5, 240x2, 290x1, 330x1, 380x1, 405x20
Pullover 25x20 
Bench Press  27x10, 77x5, 157x12, 157x12, 157x12
Bent Over Row  135x10, 250x15, 250x15, 250x15
Trap Bar Deadlift  145x5, 235x3, 325x15
Pullover 25x20

1-mile walk 

food for 12/8 calories 1660, carbs 155, fat 16, protein 244

bodyweight 12/9 4am 239 lbs


----------



## Yano

eazy said:


> Training for 12/9
> 
> SuperSquats W6D3
> 
> Overhead press 27x10, 102x12, 102x12, 102x12
> Squat  150x5, 240x2, 290x1, 330x1, 380x1, 405x20
> Pullover 25x20
> Bench Press  27x10, 77x5, 157x12, 157x12, 157x12
> Bent Over Row  135x10, 250x15, 250x15, 250x15
> Trap Bar Deadlift  145x5, 235x3, 325x15
> Pullover 25x20
> 
> 1-mile walk
> 
> food for 12/8 calories 1660, carbs 155, fat 16, protein 244
> 
> bodyweight 12/9 4am 239 lbs


405 x Mfkn 20 .....


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/10

PUSH 1

Overhead press 27x10, 77x12, 77x12, 77x12
Power Press 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Reverse Arnold Press 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Bent Lateral Raise 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Side to Side Press 25x20, 25x20,25x20
Poliquin Press 5x15, 5x15, 5x15
Pushup 100, 100, 100

1-mile walk 

food for 12/9 calories 1695, carbs 159, fat 16, protein 240

bodyweight 12/10 4 am 237 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/11

PULL 1
Pull Up 20,20,20,20,20 @bw
Lat Pulldown 60x15, 60x15, 60x15
Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10
Deadlift 10x325,10x325,10x325

1-mile walk

food for 12/10 calories 1611, carbs 128, fat 50, protein 160

bodyweight 12/11 6am 236 lbs


----------



## eazy

maintenance log

week 8 (12/5-12/11)

 210mg test c, 140mg tren a, 4mg salbutamol daily, 100mg anadrol daily

blood pressure  12/6 112/60, 12/8 116/68, 12/10 110/58

Resting heart rate 12/6 84, 12/8 78, 12/10 82

sides-- headache, constant nausea. deal with it, one week left. no AI.

7-day average bodyweight   238lbs   (previous week avg 241 lbs)

average daily calories 1771, carbs 154, fat 37, protein 214.

trained 7 days. 6 hours of cardio.  

for week 9 (12/12-12/18)   calories: 1800 w/180g protein. programming: PPL, 7 training sessions. 7 hours cardio. pharma: 210mg test c, 140mg tren a, 4mg salbutamol daily


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/12

LEGS 1
Squat 5x150,3x240,2x330,1x420,1x510,1x560
Squat 20x150,20x150,20x150,20x150,20x150

1-mile walk

food for 12/11 calories 1845, carbs 64, fat 64, protein 254

bodyweight 12/12 7am 236 lbs




https://imgur.com/Phy0nTF


----------



## Yano

eazy said:


> Training for 12/12
> 
> LEGS 1
> Squat 5x150,3x240,2x330,1x420,1x510,1x560
> Squat 20x150,20x150,20x150,20x150,20x150
> 
> 1-mile walk
> 
> food for 12/11 calories 1845, carbs 64, fat 64, protein 254
> 
> bodyweight 12/12 7am 236 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/Phy0nTF


Hell yeah man !!!


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> Training for 12/12
> 
> LEGS 1
> Squat 5x150,3x240,2x330,1x420,1x510,1x560
> Squat 20x150,20x150,20x150,20x150,20x150
> 
> 1-mile walk
> 
> food for 12/11 calories 1845, carbs 64, fat 64, protein 254
> 
> bodyweight 12/12 7am 236 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/Phy0nTF


Any video of you doing the rep at 420 and 510 pounds?


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> Any video of you doing the rep at 420 and 510 pounds?


No. Not from today.

At 420 my knees don't cave and I get further in the hole, the stance was wider.

510 felt like it looked on this set of 510x2



https://imgur.com/TWbNc76


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/13

PUSH 2
Bench Press  27x10, 77x5, 137x5, 157x5, 217x12,217x12,217x12
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 45x10,45x10,45x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
Plate Front Raise 25,25,25

1-mile walk  

food for 12/12 calories 2123, carbs 216, fat 78, protein 186

bodyweight 12/13 4am 239lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/14

PULL 2
Row  10x135,10x135,10x135
Preacher Curl 70x10,70x10,70x10
Barbell Curl 45X10,45X10,45X10
Lat Raise 10x35,10x35,10x35
Dumbbell One Arm Row 40X10,40X10,40X10
Cable Rope Face Pull 15,15,15

1-mile walk 

food for 12/13 calories 1826, carbs 135, fat 47, protein 214

bodyweight 12/14 4am 236 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/15

LEGS 2
Squat 10x150,10x150,10x150
Trapbar Deadlift 10x235,10x235,10x235

1-mile walk 

food for 12/14 calories 2835, carbs 200, fat 117, protein 244

bodyweight 12/15 4am 235 lbs


----------



## eazy

Orders are placed. Got 3 pieces for now. 

@Send0  went with this over the leverage squat because not sure if the shoulder in a sling will work and the height to load the plate with one hand.

only got one cable tower, for now, to get started because I wanted that bar. I'll add the other cable tower in the spring once the sling comes off.

getting that bar was the only way to stop being obsessed with the deltoid and shoulder press machine.


----------



## Trendkill

Solid new pieces.  You will have fun with all of them.

Congrats on the 405 x 20 and the 560 squats.  I don't want to know what my legs would feel like after 405 x 20.


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> Orders are placed. Got 3 pieces for now.
> 
> @Send0  went with this over the leverage squat because not sure if the shoulder in a sling will work and the height to load the plate with one hand.
> 
> only got one cable tower, for now, to get started because I wanted that bar. I'll add the other cable tower in the spring once the sling comes off.
> 
> getting that bar was the only way to stop being obsessed with the deltoid and shoulder press machine.
> 
> View attachment 16250
> 
> 
> View attachment 16251
> 
> 
> View attachment 16252


They are all solid buys man. I love buying equipment.


----------



## eazy

Trendkill said:


> Solid new pieces.  You will have fun with all of them.
> 
> Congrats on the 405 x 20 and the 560 squats.  I don't want to know what my legs would feel like after 405 x 20.


Thank you. 

Can't wait to try 560 again with the safties a little higher and go a bit deeper. I also was shuffling my feet, just take my two steps out the way I'm supposed to. I was nervous.


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> They are all solid buys man. I love buying equipment.


thanks again I never would have gotten a cable machine.


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> thanks again I never would have gotten a cable machine.


I'll PM you the links to the mods for that tower that I mentioned in the video. I think it would even be easy to built a belt squat platform to work with it.

I think everyone should have some cable exercises in their programming. The resistance is so much different than machine or free weights.


----------



## CJ

eazy said:


> Orders are placed. Got 3 pieces for now.
> 
> @Send0  went with this over the leverage squat because not sure if the shoulder in a sling will work and the height to load the plate with one hand.
> 
> only got one cable tower, for now, to get started because I wanted that bar. I'll add the other cable tower in the spring once the sling comes off.
> 
> getting that bar was the only way to stop being obsessed with the deltoid and shoulder press machine.
> 
> View attachment 16250
> 
> 
> View attachment 16251
> 
> 
> View attachment 16252


The double cables are sweet!!!  🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Send0

Also I recommend coating all the moving parts in 3-in-1 oil. It will feel so much smoother.


----------



## Skullcrusher

I used this:






						Amazon.com : 100% Silicone Treadmill Belt Lubricant - Made in The USA - with Both a Precision Twist Cap and an Application Tube for Easy, Full Belt Width Lubrication : Sports & Outdoors
					

Amazon.com : 100% Silicone Treadmill Belt Lubricant - Made in The USA - with Both a Precision Twist Cap and an Application Tube for Easy, Full Belt Width Lubrication : Sports & Outdoors



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Send0

I used what is shown in the link below. I've actually used the exact silicone based lubricate Skullcrusher linked in his post, but only on my treadmill.

Silicone based lubricant makes sense when there is a good amount of heat; as it doesn't break down as much, but it's fairly viscous compared to other light oils. Originally I tried the silicone oil, because I had it laying around... but I found it made the cable system feel like it was, for lack of a better word, "sticking" more than it should as the cable ran across the pulleys. I switched to 3-in-1 oil and it felt so much better. Lighter lubricating oils are better for cable systems IMO.

Also don't use any penetrating oils; like WD-40, PB blaster, etc. These are meant for water displacement, soil removal, and rust/corrosion removal. They have some lubricant properties, but that is not the same as being a good lubricating oil. They will also evaporate over time, which is no bueno.



			Amazon.com


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/16

PUSH 1

Overhead press 27x10, 77x12, 77x12, 77x12
Power Press 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Reverse Arnold Press 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Bent Lateral Raise 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Side to Side Press 25x20, 25x20,25x20
Poliquin Press 5x15, 5x15, 5x15
Pushup 100, 100, 100

1-mile walk 

food for 12/15 calories 1711, carbs 138, fat 32, protein 204

bodyweight 12/16 4 am 235 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/17

PULL 1
Pull Up 20,20,20,20,20 @bw
Lat Pulldown 60x15, 60x15, 60x15
Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 60x15,60x15,60x15
Dumbbell Alternate Hammer Curl  25x10,25x10,25x10

1-mile walk

food for 12/16 calories 1711, carbs 138, fat 32, protein 204

bodyweight 12/17 4am 234 lbs


----------



## Skullcrusher

When is your surgery again?


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> When is your surgery again?


1/20/2022 1pm


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> 1/20/2022 1pm


Good luck to you.


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/18

LEGS 1
Squat 10x150,10x150,10x150,10x150,75x150
Deadlift 10x235,10x235,10x235

1-mile walk

food for 12/17 calories 2490, carbs 208, fat 114, protein 168

bodyweight 12/18 7am 233 lbs


----------



## eazy

maintenance log

week 9 (12/12-12/18)

 210mg test c, 140mg tren a, 4mg salbutamol daily

blood pressure  12/15 112/60

Resting heart rate  12/15 82

sides-- none. no AI.

7-day average bodyweight 235lbs  (previous week avg 238lbs)

average daily calories 2059, carbs 174, fat 66, protein 195.

trained 7 days. 4 hours of cardio.  

for week 10 (12/19-12/25)   calories: 1800 w/180g protein. programming: PPL, 7 training sessions. 7 hours cardio. pharma: 210mg test c, 140mg tren a, 4mg salbutamol daily


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/19

PUSH 2
Bench Press  27x10, 77x5, 137x5, 157x5, 257x12, 257x12, 257x12
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 45x10,45x10,45x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
Plate Front Raise 25,25,25

1-mile walk  

food for 12/18 calories 1716, carbs 189, fat 41, protein 143

bodyweight 12/19 4am 234lbs


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> Training for 12/19
> 
> PUSH 2
> Bench Press  27x10, 77x5, 137x5, 157x5, 257x12, 257x12, 257x12
> Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 45x10,45x10,45x10
> Cable One Arm Tricep Extension  25x10,25x10,25x10
> Dumbbell Standing Triceps Extension  40x10,40x10,40x10
> Fly  10x10,10x10,10x10
> Dumbbell Front Raise 10x10,10x10,10x10
> Plate Front Raise 25,25,25
> 
> 1-mile walk
> 
> food for 12/18 calories 1716, carbs 189, fat 41, protein 143
> 
> bodyweight 12/19 4am 234lbs


I hate you for being 2x stronger than me, with a torn shoulder. Bastard... 😂


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/20

PULL 2
Row  10x135, 10x225, 10x315, 2x365, 0x405, 3x315
Preacher Curl 10x90, 10x90, 10x90
Barbell Curl 10x45, 10x45, 10x45
Lat Raise 10x35, 10x35, 10x35
Dumbbell One Arm Row 10x35, 10x35, 10x35
Cable Rope Face Pull 15, 15, 15

1-mile walk 

food for 12/19 calories 2289, carbs 217, fat 109, protein 110

bodyweight 12/20 8am 237 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/21

LEGS 2
Squat 5x150,5x240,5x330,5x380,5x450
Squat 20x150,20x150,20x150,20x150,20x150

1-mile walk 

food for 12/20 calories 1878, carbs 118, fat 79, protein 186

bodyweight 12/21 4am 237 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/22

PUSH 1

Overhead press 50x10, 100x12, 100x12, 100x12
Power Press 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Reverse Arnold Press 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Bent Lateral Raise 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Side to Side Press 25x20, 25x20,25x20
Poliquin Press 5x15, 5x15, 5x15
Pushup 100, 100, 100

1-mile walk 

food for 12/21 calories 2815, carbs 208, fat 152, protein 172

bodyweight 12/22 4 am 239 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/23

PULL 1
Pull Up 20,20,20,20,20 @bw
Lat Pulldown 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Bent Over Lat Pull 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Upright Row 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Cable Curl  10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Side Raise 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Cable Fly 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Tricep Kickback 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Standing Cable Lift 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Wood Chop 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Face Pull 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Seated Cable Row 10x15, 10x15, 10x15

1-mile walk

food for 12/22 calories 2994, carbs 247, fat 150, protein 139

bodyweight 12/23 4am 239 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/24

LEGS 1
Squat 103x150, 10x150, 10x150, 10x150, 10x150

1-mile walk

food for 12/23 calories 3504, carbs 365, fat 163, protein 160

bodyweight 12/24 9am 242 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/25

PUSH 2

Bench Press  50x10, 100x5, 150x5, 230x5, 280x3, 320x1
Bench Press  230x10, 230x10, 230x10, 230x10, 230x10
Plate Front Raise 25,25,25

Cable Machine
Incline Chest Press 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Chest Press 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Alt Shoulder Press 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Overhead Triceps Extension 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Standing Triceps Extension 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
One Arm Triceps Extension 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Tricep Kickback 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Lat Pushdown 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Cable Curl  10x15, 10x15, 10x15

1-mile walk  

food for 12/24 calories 2220, carbs 151, fat 137, protein 110

bodyweight 12/25 4am 241lbs


----------



## Trendkill

Last bench before the surgery?


----------



## SFGiants

Trendkill said:


> Last bench before the surgery?


Breast implants?


----------



## eazy

maintenance log

week 10 (12/19-12/25) 

 210mg test c, 140mg tren a, 4mg salbutamol daily

blood pressure  12/24 118/62

Resting heart rate 12/24 78

sides-- none. no AI.

7-day average bodyweight 238    (previous week avg 235 lbs)

average daily calories 2562, carbs 228, fat 118, protein 147.

trained 7 days. 2 hours of cardio.  

for week 11 (12/26-1/1)   calories: 1800 w/180g protein. programming: PPL, 7 training sessions. 7 hours cardio. pharma: NONE. not even cardarine, caffeine tablets or salbutamol


----------



## eazy

Trendkill said:


> Last bench before the surgery?


not until 1/20. Probably 3-5 more bench sessions.


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/26

PULL 2
Barbell Row 10x135, 5x225, 5x315, 1x365
Barbell Row 1x405, 3x315, 25x225, 50x135
Preacher Curl 10x90, 10x90, 10x90
Barbell Curl 10x45, 10x45, 10x45
Lat Raise 10x35, 10x35, 10x35
Dumbbell One Arm Row 10x35, 10x35, 10x35
Cable Rope Face Pull 10x15, 10x15, 10x15

1-mile walk 

food for 12/25 calories 2235, carbs 295, fat 39, protein 152

bodyweight 12/26 6am 238 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/27

LEGS 2
Squat 5x150,3x240,3x330,3x380,3x420
Squat 10x150,10x150,10x150,10x150,10x150

1-mile walk 

food for 12/26 calories 2317, carbs 191, fat 104, protein 165

bodyweight 12/27 4am 239 lbs


----------



## eazy

I've been on since April 2021. 

I last got labs in June 2021, didn't want to find a reason to have to stop. Quit going.

I got labs today, can't wait to see the results. I'm either all jacked up, or just fine. Either the supplements for organ health and good labs are worth the money or I've been taking 15-20 pills per day for nothing.

These results will give me an idea of what length of time and amounts I can experiment with in 2022.

Today is also day one with no energy stack (cardarine, salbutamol, caffeine tablet). I don't like it, I've gotten used to being overstimulated.

Had to stop taking everything including natural things. Do not want to have a reaction/die due to anesthesia because I didn't disclose it. They even said do not take fish oil, that's the one med in my medical records.


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/28

PUSH 1
Overhead press 50x10, 105x12, 105x12, 105x12
Power Press 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Pushup 20,20,20,20,20

Cable Machine
Incline Chest Press 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Chest Press 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Alt Shoulder Press 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Overhead Triceps Extension 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Standing Triceps Extension 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
One Arm Triceps Extension 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Tricep Kickback 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Lat Pushdown 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Cable Curl  10x15, 10x15, 10x15

1-mile walk 

food for 12/27 calories 1780, carbs 93, fat 85, protein 173

bodyweight 12/28 7 am 234 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/29

PULL 1
Pull Up 10,10,10 @bw

Cable Machine
Lat Pulldown 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Bent Over Lat Pull 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Upright Row 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Cable Curl  10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Side Raise 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Cable Fly 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Tricep Kickback 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Standing Cable Lift 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Wood Chop 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Face Pull 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Seated Cable Row 10x15, 10x15, 10x15

1-mile walk

food for 12/28 calories 1584, carbs 114, fat 66, protein 138

bodyweight 12/29 7am 231 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/30

LEGS 1
Squat 10x150, 10x150, 10x150, 10x150, 10x150

1-mile walk

food for 12/29 calories 550, carbs 19, fat 11, protein 93

bodyweight 12/30  9am 226 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 12/31

PUSH 2
Bench Press  50x10, 140x5, 200x5, 250x5, 300x3, 350x1
Bench Press  240x10, 240x10, 240x10, 240x10, 240x10
Plate Front Raise 25,25,25

Cable Machine
Incline Chest Press 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Chest Press 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Alt Shoulder Press 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Overhead Triceps Extension 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Standing Triceps Extension 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
One Arm Triceps Extension 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Tricep Kickback 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Lat Pushdown 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Cable Curl  10x15, 10x15, 10x15

1-mile walk  

food for 12/30 calories 1180, carbs 172, fat 47, protein 16

bodyweight 12/31 9am 222lbs


----------



## TODAY

eazy said:


> food for 12/29 calories 550, carbs 19, fat 11, protein 93


Excuse me but what is this


----------



## eazy

TODAY said:


> Excuse me but what is this


Not feeling well.


----------



## TODAY

eazy said:


> Not feeling well.


Sorry to hear, bud.

Did you get your bloodwork back yet?


----------



## eazy

TODAY said:


> Sorry to hear, bud.
> 
> Did you get your bloodwork back yet?


Not yet. As soon as I do I'll be posting it.


----------



## eazy

Training for 1/1

PULL 2
Barbell Row 10x135, 5x225, 5x315, 1x365
Barbell Row 1x405, 3x315, 25x225, 50x135
Preacher Curl 10x90, 10x90, 10x90
Barbell Curl 10x45, 10x45, 10x45
Lat Raise 10x35, 10x35, 10x35
Dumbbell One Arm Row 10x35, 10x35, 10x35
Cable Rope Face Pull 10x15, 10x15, 10x15

1-mile walk 

food for 12/31 calories 0, carbs 0, fat 0, protein 0

bodyweight 1/1 9am 220 lbs


----------



## RiR0

Are you not eating on days that you’re training?


----------



## eazy

maintenance log

week 11 (12/26-1/1) 

blood pressure  12/27 116/60, 12/29 114/70, 12/31 116/80

Resting heart rate 12/27 82, 12/29 74, 12/31 72

7-day average bodyweight  230lbs  (previous week avg 238 lbs)

average daily calories 1341, carbs 102, fat 60, protein 101.

trained 7 days. 2 hours of cardio.  

for week 12 (1/2-1/8)   calories: 1800 w/180g protein. programming: PPL, 7 training sessions. 7 hours cardio. pharma: none


----------



## eazy

Training for 1/2

LEGS 2
Squat 5x150,1x240,1x330,1x380,1x420
Squat 1x470,1x520,1x420,1x330,10x240
Squat 10x150,10x150,10x150,10x150,10x150

1-mile walk 

food for 1/1 calories 1972, carbs 125, fat 109, protein 120

bodyweight 1/2 9am 224 lbs


----------



## eazy




----------



## eazy

Training for 1/3

PUSH 1
Overhead press 50x10, 110x12, 110x12, 110x12
Power Press 25x15, 25x15, 25x15

Cable Machine
Incline Chest Press 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Chest Press 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Alt Shoulder Press 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Overhead Triceps Extension 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Standing Triceps Extension 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
One Arm Triceps Extension 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Tricep Kickback 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Lat Pushdown 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Cable Curl  10x15, 10x15, 10x15

1-mile walk 

food for 1/2 calories 1941, carbs 227, fat 20, protein 211

bodyweight 1/3 8am 227lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 1/4

PULL 1
Pull Up 10,10,10 @bw

Cable Machine
Lat Pulldown 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Bent Over Lat Pull 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Upright Row 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Cable Curl  10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Side Raise 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Cable Fly 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Tricep Kickback 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Standing Cable Lift 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Wood Chop 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Face Pull 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Seated Cable Row 10x15, 10x15, 10x15

1-mile walk

food for 1/3 calories 1722, carbs 148, fat 108, protein 78

bodyweight 1/4 7am 227 lbs


----------



## eazy




----------



## eazy

Training for 1/5

LEGS 1
Squat 10x240, 10x240, 10x240
Squat 10x150, 10x150, 10x150, 10x150, 10x150

1-mile walk

food for 1/4 calories 1849, carbs 164, fat 95, protein 99

bodyweight 1/5  7am 226lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 1/6

PUSH 2
Bench Press  50x10, 140x5, 200x5, 230x5, 280x3, 315x0
Bench Press  240x10, 240x10, 240x10, 240x10, 240x10
Plate Front Raise 25,25,25

Cable Machine
Incline Chest Press 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Chest Press 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Alt Shoulder Press 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Overhead Triceps Extension 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Standing Triceps Extension 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
One Arm Triceps Extension 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Tricep Kickback 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Lat Pushdown 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Cable Curl  10x15, 10x15, 10x15

1-mile walk  

food for 1/5 calories 2296, carbs 216, fat 87, protein 176

bodyweight 1/6 9am 227lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 1/7

PULL 2
Barbell Row 10x135, 5x225, 5x315, 1x365
Barbell Row 1x385, 3x315, 25x225, 50x135
Preacher Curl 10x100, 10x100, 10x100
Barbell Curl 10x45, 10x45, 10x45
Lat Raise 10x35, 10x35, 10x35
Dumbbell One Arm Row 10x35, 10x35, 10x35
Cable Rope Face Pull 10x15, 10x15, 10x15

1-mile walk 

food for 1/6 calories 1825, carbs 150, fat 51, protein 203

bodyweight 1/7 6am 227 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 1/8

LEGS 2
Squat 5x150,1x240,1x330,1x380,1x420
Squat 1x470,1x520,1x420,1x330,10x240
Squat 10x150,10x150,10x150,10x150,10x150

1-mile walk 

food for 1/7 calories 1819, carbs 212, fat 84, protein 71

bodyweight 1/8 8 am 230 lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 1/9

PUSH 1
Overhead press 50x10, 110x12, 110x12, 110x12
Power Press 25x15, 25x15, 25x15

Cable Machine
Incline Chest Press 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Chest Press 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Alt Shoulder Press 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Overhead Triceps Extension 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Standing Triceps Extension 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
One Arm Triceps Extension 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Tricep Kickback 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Lat Pushdown 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Cable Curl  10x15, 10x15, 10x15

1-mile walk 

food for 1/8 calories 2019, carbs 189, fat 105, protein 85

bodyweight 1/9 8am 227lbs


----------



## eazy

maintenance log

week 12 (1/2-1/8) 

blood pressure  1/3 108/56, 1/5 118/64, 1/7 98/52

Resting heart rate 1/3 79, 1/5 78, 1/7  86

7-day average bodyweight  227lbs  (previous week avg 230 lbs)

average daily calories 1924, carbs 186, fat 78, protein 132.

trained 7 days. 3 hours of cardio.  

for week 13 (1/9-1/15)   calories: 1800 w/180g protein. programming: PPL, 7 training sessions. 4 hours cardio. pharma: none


----------



## eazy

Training for 1/10

PULL 1

Pull Up 10,10,10 @bw

Cable Machine

Lat Pulldown 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Straight Arm Lat Pulldown 25x15, 25x15, 25x15
Bent Over Lat Pull 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Upright Row 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Cable Curl  10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Side Raise 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Cable Fly 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Tricep Kickback 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Standing Cable Lift 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Wood Chop 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Face Pull 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Seated Cable Row 10x15, 10x15, 10x15

1-mile walk

food for 1/9 calories 2259, carbs 203, fat 102, protein 153

bodyweight 1/10 6am 228 lbs


----------



## Trendkill

With the recent bloodwork result what is the plan for AAS going forward?


----------



## eazy

Trendkill said:


> With the recent bloodwork result what is the plan for AAS going forward?



Will restart my TRT dose at 100mg per week the minute I get home from surgery. Off everything now, since Christmas.

As soon as the surgery is done will go back on Cardarine. I used it 1/15/2021-4/23/2021 and you can see those results, it worked great and got cholesterol into range.

I expect my liver values to improve on their own. 

I will get labs 8 weeks after surgery (1/20/2022) to confirm everything is back in range.

At that same time, I expect to be cleared to begin training again, and if I am then planning:

weeks 1-15 800mg test c, 600mg Deca/NPP. 3000 calories with 300 grams of protein.
weeks 16-28 200mg test c, 400mg tren . 2500 calories with 250 grams of protein.


----------



## eazy

Training for 1/11

LEGS 1
Squat 10x240, 10x240, 10x240
Squat 10x150, 10x150, 10x150, 10x150, 10x150

1-mile walk

food for 1/10 calories 1798, carbs 175, fat 31, protein 194

bodyweight 1/11  7am 226lbs


----------



## eazy

Training for 1/12

PUSH 2
Bench Press  50x10, 140x5, 230x5, 280x3, 280x3, 280x3
Bench Press  250x10, 250x10, 250x10, 250x10, 250x10
Plate Front Raise 35x10, 35x10 ,45x10

Cable Machine
Incline Chest Press 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Chest Press 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Alt Shoulder Press 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Overhead Triceps Extension 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Standing Triceps Extension 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
One Arm Triceps Extension 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Tricep Kickback 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Lat Pushdown 10x15, 10x15, 10x15
Cable Curl  10x15, 10x15, 10x15

1-mile walk  

food for 1/11 calories 1707, carbs 122, fat 58, protein 178

bodyweight 1/12 6am 224lbs


----------



## Samp3i

eazy said:


> View attachment 16956


how did you fuck up your cholesterol that bad? mcdonald's?


----------



## eazy

Samp3i said:


> how did you fuck up your cholesterol that bad? mcdonald's?


This is your perspective. 

I'm happy with those numbers. They are better than 11/19 or 1/15 labs.

I haven't eaten anything from a place with a drive-thru window since 2015.

To answer your question I blasted my face off from April 2021 to December 2021. It's not fucked up. When you choose to use tren you understand that your lipid panel will suffer.


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> This is your perspective.
> 
> I'm happy with those numbers. They are better than 11/19 or 1/15 labs.
> 
> I haven't eaten anything from a place with a drive-thru window since 2015.
> 
> To answer your question I blasted my face off from April 2021 to December 2021. It's not fucked up. When you choose to use tren you understand that your lipid panel will suffer.


Yep, Tren will fuck all the numbers. They'll go back to normal in about 8+ weeks.


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> Yep, Tren will fuck all the numbers. They'll go back to normal in about 8+ weeks.


another person watching part of the movie, then asking questions. 

any time spent/research in this log and you'd know why my numbers are the way they are 

I expected much worse after an EIGHT-month run.


----------



## eazy

Due to covid positive protocols.

Rescheduled to 2/17/2022 and will require another covid test.

Didn't tell her but probably not going to do it. 

It would require recovery to start even later. 

To not take anything for 35 more days, it's already been 19 days.


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> Due to covid positive protocols.
> 
> Rescheduled to 2/17/2022 and will require another covid test.
> 
> Didn't tell her but probably not going to do it.
> 
> It would require recovery to start even later.
> 
> To not take anything for 35 more days, it's already been 19 days.


So what are you going to do if you completely tear that bad boy?

35 days is a lot shorter than having to get yet another MRI, and then get back on the waiting list for surgery again.

You aren't going to die, and the outcome will be very much worth the 19 days + 35 days you had to do without anything.

Tough love here.. don't be a little bitch. Suck it up buttercup. 😘


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> So what are you going to do if you completely tear that bad boy?
> 
> 35 days is a lot shorter than having to get yet another MRI, and then get back on the waiting list for surgery again.
> 
> You aren't going to die, and the outcome will be very much worth the 19 days + 35 days you had to do without anything.
> 
> Tough love here.. don't be a little bitch. Suck it up buttercup. 😘


If I tear that bad boy of the bone. I get emergency surgery like on YouTube in Larry Wheels videos lol.

I read that if you wait to long you shouldn't have surgery. I'm passed that point.


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> If I tear that bad boy of the bone. I get emergency surgery like on YouTube in Larry Wheels videos lol.
> 
> I read that if you wait to long you shouldn't have surgery. I'm passed that point.


I thought that window was 1 year?


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> I thought that window was 1 year?


You would know better than me. 

My uneducated opinion was formed from a Google search.


----------



## Samp3i

eazy said:


> This is your perspective.
> 
> I'm happy with those numbers. They are better than 11/19 or 1/15 labs.
> 
> I haven't eaten anything from a place with a drive-thru window since 2015.
> 
> To answer your question I blasted my face off from April 2021 to December 2021. It's not fucked up. When you choose to use tren you understand that your lipid panel will suffer.


you can be happy with anything, but those are pretty bad numbers.
and this is not an healthy way of cycling.

Can you do whatever you want? Sure. Should we say that's ok? I don't think so. This is an harm reduction board and you should have not even started the blast with a cholesterol that bad.

Have used tren plenty of time, never had those fucked up numbers, not even close to it, of course I didn't start a cycle with horrible numbers either.


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> You would know better than me.
> 
> My uneducated opinion was formed from a Google search.
> 
> View attachment 17283


I think the longer you wait, then there is potential for recovery taking longer (but not guaranteed).

With that said, you are pretty much guaranteed to have a longer and shitier recovery if you rip it off the bone.

Let me ask you a question. What is the difference of going in for emergency surgery, where you were on TRT or blast... vs you taking a *small* TRT dose now, just to help you limp by, until your surgery date in February?


----------



## eazy

Samp3i said:


> If he can't have good numbers BEFORE


My pre blast labs 4/23/2021 have good numbers. In the same spreadsheet you linked.

I appreciate your concern for my health. 

Do you have IG or a training log I can look at. I don't even know you too listen to you.

My body, my experiment.


----------



## Samp3i

eazy said:


> My pre blast labs 4/23/2021 have good numbers. In the same spreadsheet you linked.
> 
> I appreciate your concern for my health.
> 
> Do you have IG or a training log I can look at. I don't even know you too listen to you.
> 
> My body, my experiment.


I don't understand american date... isn't your pre-blast the 6th of february?

Sure man, your body your call but there is no need  for an 8 months blast, you need time to achieve things and rushing or pushing it to the limit or beyond is not good,  this way is not gonna help you in the long run.

I didn't see your last pictures but I don't even think TREN is something you should touch for now.


----------



## eazy

Samp3i said:


> there is no need for an 8 months blast


no shit.

was supposed to stop, didn't want to, I liked the way it made me feel, irrational confidence, the incredible strength I had, and the way my body was changing.


Samp3i said:


> I don't even think TREN is something you should touch for now


at what point is a person allowed to experiment with tren in your opinion?


----------



## Yano

Those numbers aren't bad for the length of time and what you've been running I agree with Send , I thought they would be skewed way harder than that and not just from the tren but drol is hard hard hard on some folks lipids and liver so you still rocking that S on ya chest as far as I can see man. I love me some long experiments too just be careful long blasts and irrational confidence are how I fucked my self up.


----------



## eazy

Yano said:


> Those numbers aren't bad for the length of time and what you've been running I agree with Send , I thought they would be skewed way harder than that and not just from the tren but drol is hard hard hard on some folks lipids and liver so you still rocking that S on ya chest as far as I can see man. I love me some long experiments too just be careful long blasts and irrational confidence are how I fucked my self up.


I was really worried about the hematocrit. Thought my blood was going to be like motor oil.

I understand what your saying and will be smarter next time around.


----------



## Yano

eazy said:


> I was really worried about the hematocrit. Thought my blood was going to be like motor oil.
> 
> I understand what your saying and will be smarter next time around.


Yeah ive heard some folks talk about hematocrit stabilizing after a while but after the stroke I cant take the chance so I go the 4k fish oil and let off some blood one way or another.


----------



## TODAY

@eazy How much saturated fat is in your current diet? Might be worth experimenting with a diet that excludes it for a bit.


----------



## eazy

TODAY said:


> @eazy How much saturated fat is in your current diet? Might be worth experimenting with a diet that excludes it for a bit.


Thank you for the suggestion. 

It's minimal. I eat potatoes or rice with 99% ground turkey most days.


----------



## eazy

Last post in this log.

My goal is not attainable without risk.

I've been warned again about my reckless behavior, going to heed that warning and give up.


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> Last post in this log.
> 
> My goal is not attainable without risk.
> 
> I've been warned again about my reckless behavior, going to heed that warning and give up.


What? Why?


----------



## TODAY

eazy said:


> Last post in this log.
> 
> My goal is not attainable without risk.
> 
> I've been warned again about my reckless behavior, going to heed that warning and give up.


Whoa! Is this based on advice from a medical professional? Why not adjust your approach and/or timeline as opposed to scrapping the entire endeavor?


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> Last post in this log.
> 
> My goal is not attainable without risk.
> 
> I've been warned again about my reckless behavior, going to heed that warning and give up.


You're a super hero.

You can't give up, it's not allowed!


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> What? Why?


Samp3i is right. what I need to do to reach that goal is not worth it for long-term health. 




I'm turning 50 and want to eat enough food and take enough drugs to gain 20lbs of lean tissue in 12 months.

Nothing about that sentence is healthy. 

Time to pick a new goal and work on that.


----------



## eazy

TODAY said:


> Is this based on advice from a medical professional?


No.  


TODAY said:


> Why not adjust your approach and/or timeline as opposed to scrapping the entire endeavor?


I either want to use every tool and really chase the goal or pick a different goal (190lbs@10% as an example).

It would feel like I was taking half measures to not do what I know it takes for the sake of health.


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> Samp3i is right. what I need to do to reach that goal is not worth it for long-term health.
> 
> View attachment 17297
> 
> 
> I'm turning 50 and want to eat enough food and take enough drugs to gain 20lbs of lean tissue in 12 months.
> 
> Nothing about that sentence is healthy.
> 
> Time to pick a new goal and work on that.


I see, so you will still be here but it's just the end of your current methodology of achieving your goals?

You're part of this family, I'd like to follow your journey regardless of your goal or methods.


----------



## TODAY

Send0 said:


> I see, so you will still be here but it's just the end of your current methodology of achieving your goals?
> 
> You're part of this family, I'd like to follow your journey regardless of your goal or methods.


Big agree.

Regardless of your goals, progress, etc., you've got a hell of a lot of wisdom to share around here.


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> I see, so you will still be here but it's just the end of your current methodology of achieving your goals?
> 
> You're part of this family, I'd like to follow your journey regardless of your goal or methods.


Yes, I'll be here. more yacht rock threads and lurking.

it occurred to me. if I don't want strangers telling me what to do,  STOP TELLING STRANGERS WHAT YOU'RE DOING. so no more logging.


----------



## Thewall

Wow eazy, surprised, but respect your decision. I think it is wise for your health, modify the goal. Would still like to see you post. I enjoyed your log and determination. Much respect!!!


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> Yes, I'll be here. more yacht rock threads and lurking.
> 
> it occurred to me. if I don't want strangers telling me what to do,  STOP TELLING STRANGERS WHAT YOU'RE DOING. so no more logging.


Your workouts and diet inspire me though.

I know I'm not the only one either.

If somebody gets on your nerves just ignore their ass!


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> Your workouts and diet inspire me though.


I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> If somebody gets on your nerves just ignore their ass!


He cut me deep. Hurt my feelings. Said "I looked at your picture, you don't need it yet" oof


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> He cut me deep. Hurt my feelings. Said "I looked at your picture, you don't need it yet" oof
> 
> View attachment 17300


I learned to tune most of the bs out...still learning actually.

None us are perfect...although you're getting pretty damn close.

What matters more? What he thinks or what someone who respects you thinks.

I try to surround myself with people who support my cause or my efforts.

But they can't all be winners!


----------



## Samp3i

Skullcrusher said:


> I learned to tune most of the bs out...still learning actually.
> 
> None us are perfect...although you're getting pretty damn close.
> 
> What matters more? What he thinks or what someone who respects you thinks.
> 
> I try to surround myself with people who support my cause or my efforts.
> 
> But they can't all be winners!



You don't respect him if after 50 pages of a log no one has told him to slow down and take things in perspective. Supporting means caring as well, not just saying yeah! to anything brainlessly.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Samp3i said:


> You don't respect him if after 50 pages of a log no one has told him to slow down and take things in perspective. Supporting means caring as well, not just saying yeah! to anything brainlessly.


I respect the fact that its his life and his choice.

If he wants to get better bloodwork, he knows what to do.


----------



## Yano

After I had the stroke I couldn't talk right or walk hardly at all. When I tried to talk to people I would see them get annoyed or hear them sigh as I stuttered and drooled to get what I was trying to say out.
      I watched people give us dirty looks as my ol lady helped me up and down ramps and in and out of buildings ,,, heard people I didn't know judge me from that appearance , talk about the handicapped guy , or the retard people had to walk around to get inside after a while it ate at me , to the point I started to believe it. 
      Retard - to delay or hold back in terms of progress - Only person that was making me retarded , was me. Because I listened to their voice and not my own.
      Do what you think is right for you because it's what you feel in your heart is right not because some one else's voice makes you second guess your goals. I've followed your log since I met you , been amazed at the things you can accomplish and have along the way. If you feel that you need to adjust your programming and fine tune your safety protocols then by all means do so, I applaud and support any one who takes the time to honestly evaluate their programming enough to do so. 
      In the end only two people get to judge what we do, ourselves and the big man upstairs. 
Mad Respect man , no matter what you choose to do you're always gonna have an S on ya chest in my book


----------



## Send0

Samp3i said:


> You don't respect him if after 50 pages of a log no one has told him to slow down and take things in perspective. Supporting means caring as well, not just saying yeah! to anything brainlessly.


Go back and read all 50 pages of the log. You will see I've lectured him a few times... Including about his lipids.

You didn't do anything new or special here 😂.

If anything, I low key suspect eazy is just tired of people *aggressively* forcing advice down his throat, when they didn't even bother to read his history.


----------



## Samp3i

Skullcrusher said:


> I respect the fact that its his life and his choice.
> 
> If he wants to get better bloodwork, he knows what to do.


That's just an excuse to wash your hands because he is no one to you. I wonder if he was your brother or your son if you would have to say the same thing. Hypocrisy at its best.


----------



## Trendkill

Samp3i said:


> You don't respect him if after 50 pages of a log no one has told him to slow down and take things in perspective. Supporting means caring as well, not just saying yeah! to anything brainlessly.


I don't think you've read all 50 pages.  There are plenty of knowledgeable people that have offered all sorts of advice to eazy.   He is his own man and while I can't speak for him I personally believe he is very aware of the risks and he is willing to tolerate them to achieve his goal.  What he is doing might not be considered normal but it is something he is willing to do.  I respect that.


----------



## Trendkill

Send0 said:


> If anything, I low key suspect eazy is just tired of people *aggressively* forcing advice down his throat, when they didn't even bother to read his history.


100% agree with this statement.


----------



## Trendkill

Samp3i said:


> That's just an excuse to wash your hands because he is no one to you. I wonder if he was your brother or your son if you would have to say the same thing. Hypocrisy at its best.


Have I missed something or did somebody die and make @Samp3i the all knowing king and judge of all humanity?


----------



## Send0

Trendkill said:


> Have I missed something or did somebody die and make @Samp3i the all knowing king and judge of all humanity?


Samp3i has an aggressive personality. Sometimes it reads pretty funny, other times it reads very dickish and arrogant.

I'm guilty of aggressive text too, although I do try my best to self correct.


----------



## Samp3i

Trendkill said:


> I don't think you've read all 50 pages.  There are plenty of knowledgeable people that have offered all sorts of advice to eazy.   He is his own man and while I can't speak for him I personally believe he is very aware of the risks and he is willing to tolerate them to achieve his goal.  What he is doing might not be considered normal but it is something he is willing to do.  I respect that.


Should we praise something that is reckless just because one is ok in tolerating the risk? 

And for what reason? Because you wanna make it in 2 years and can't wait a few more years to reach the same goal? Isn't this a marathon instead of a sprint race? 

Especially at 50 shouldn't we think about longevity instead of being just one more meathead on the face of earth?


----------



## Samp3i

Send0 said:


> Go back and read all 50 pages of the log. You will see I've lectured him a few times... Including about his lipids.
> 
> You didn't do anything new or special here 😂.
> 
> If anything, I low key suspect eazy is just tired of people *aggressively* forcing advice down his throat, when they didn't even bother to read his history.


If he can't stand few posts of a stranger, maybe instead of working towards 220@10% bf he should work on something else like shaving his pussy


----------



## Send0

Samp3i said:


> If he can't stand few posts of a stranger, maybe instead of working towards 220@10% bf he should work on something else like shaving his pussy


Maybe... but also maybe you could practice engaging people you don't know more tactfully. Just a thought 🤔


----------



## Yano

Samp3i said:


> That's just an excuse to wash your hands because he is no one to you. I wonder if he was your brother or your son if you would have to say the same thing. Hypocrisy at its best.


 Sei piu sciocco di quanto credessi ...


----------



## Skullcrusher

Samp3i said:


> That's just an excuse to wash your hands because he is no one to you. I wonder if he was your brother or your son if you would have to say the same thing. Hypocrisy at its best.



You don't know me. I consider him a brother just as I do many others here.

When he injured his shoulder I tried a couple times to talk him out of doing push workouts.

He said it's not going to happen.

He's highly intelligent and knows how to change things to get the results he wants.

So he makes his own decisions and I still respect him.


----------



## Trendkill

Samp3i said:


> Should we praise something that is reckless just because one is ok in tolerating the risk?
> 
> And for what reason? Because you wanna make it in 2 years and can't wait a few more years to reach the same goal? Isn't this a marathon instead of a sprint race?
> 
> Especially at 50 shouldn't we think about longevity instead of being just one more meathead on the face of earth?


Trying to quantify risk is the job of very large insurance companies.  It is damn near impossible to do especially when it comes to human behavior.  

Would you care to share what your past experience has been?  Cycles you have taken?  Bloodwork results?  Type of training you do?  Genetic history?  You know, all the things you are tearing into eazy about?  Why should he specifically listen to you over everyone else?  And who is praising the decisions eazy is making?  We are respectful of his decisions but I don't see anyone praising his tren blast of 8 months.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Miss this journal!


----------



## OzzyongRep

Looking good brother


----------



## Crom

Reading through this hit me right in the man parts. I'm currently pushing for the same goal. Recently posted my 2 year pictures, and honestly felt like I had not put on as much mass at two years and 208 pounds as I should have. I keep trying to justify my gear use. I'll hit my goal, then I'll maintain with my trt. 
      I can blast and cruise for 5 years and reverse any health effects in a maintenance phase. I'm quickly learning this isn't some few year thing , or mid life crisis. It's a lifestyle. I know it, cause dudes at my gym pushing 60 years old have asked me if I can get them some tren. Telling me the drugs are not working anymore, and it's getting harder and harder for them to maintain. To say that don't freak me out a little would be a lie. 

   Wishing, eazy all the best.


----------



## 1bigun11

Reasonable people conform themselves to the norms of society.

Unreasonable people force society to conform to them.

Therefore, all progress depends on unreasonable people.


easy, I'm glad you're here.


----------



## PZT

Wtf happened in here?

Need a time line or something


----------

